# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Рассказ о Сарe из Принстонa

## tohca

As part of the Princeton Russian Course SL101, there is an accompanying 21 part story with lots of audio, grammar and homework. I have started on the Sara story and would like to invite all to join in the story. 
I will start with Часть Первая, and will appreciate all the help I can get from this forum to correct my many mistakes. 
Большой спасисо!

----------


## tohca

Please correct my answers (underlined)  Часть Первая
1. Я помню этот динь, как будто это была в вчера.
2. Но это было давно.
3. Какая я была молодая!
4. Я была в Москве, училась там в университете.
5. Дома, в Америке, я училась в Принстоне.
6. Но там было скучно, и я решела один семестр пожить в Москве.
7. Моя подруга Лесли училась целый год в Петербурге, Твой из Ленинграде.
8. И она зказала что там очень хорошо, очень интересно.
9. Все были против: мой друг Роберт был против, мой родители были против, даже моя кошка Фриски была против.
10. Он стал в коридоре и курил. 
11. Обычно я не люблю, когда и курил, но он очень красиво курил.
12. Он был блондин высокого роста, и, надо сказать, довольно красивой парень.
13. Не знаю, почему, но я подошла и сказала:
14. Здраствуйте, меня зовут Сара.
15. А как вас зовут?
16. Вы кто, американка?
17. Да, я учусь в Принстоне.
18. В Принстоне?! Ничево себя!
19. Это первоклассный университет.
20. Вы наверно гений.
21. Нет. Ну что вы! Не все там гении.
22. Кстати, меня зовут Дмитрий, или просто Митя. 
23. Очень приятно, - он улыбнулся.
24. Очень приятно, - я тоже улыбнулись.
25. Какая я была молодая!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Hi, tohca. Are these audio transcripts? Some phrases seem odd, but that is, probably, the fault of the course scriptwriters. So I'll correct only grammar and case mistakes.   

> Большое спасибо!

 1. Я помню этот день, как будто это было _ вчера.
2. Но это было давно.
3. Какая я была молодая! (Как я была молода!)
4. Я была в Москве, училась там в университете.
5. Дома, в Америке, я училась в Принстоне.
6. Но там было скучно, и я решила один семестр пожить в Москве.
7. Моя подруга Лесли училась целый год в Петербурге, Твой (don't know what it is) из Ленинграда.
8. И она cказала что там очень хорошо, очень интересно.
9. Все были против: мой друг Роберт был против, мои родители были против, даже моя кошка Фриски была против.
10. Он стоял в коридоре и курил. 
11. Обычно я не люблю, когда курят, но он очень красиво курил.
12. Он был блондин высокого роста, и, надо сказать, довольно красивый парень.
13. Не знаю, почему, но я подошла и сказала:
14. Здравствуйте, меня зовут Сара.
15. А как Вас зовут?
16. Вы кто, американка?
17. Да, я учусь в Принстоне.
18. В Принстоне?! Ничего себе!
19. Это первоклассный университет.
20. Вы, наверно, гений.
21. Нет. Ну что Вы! Не все там гении.
22. Кстати, меня зовут Дмитрий, или просто Митя. 
23. Очень приятно, - он улыбнулся.
24. Очень приятно, - я тоже улыбнулась.
25. Какая я была молодая!

----------


## tohca

Спасибо gRomoZeka.
That's right there is an audio script. It comes from this site ---> http://www.princeton.edu/russian/SLA...tory/Part%201/ 
My listening skills and spelling are still very poor, so those words underlined are what I think are being said. 
1. как будто это было вчера.
My translation - like as if it was yesterday.
So it means that вчера is feminine? 
7. Sounds like that - Твой (don't know what it is) из Ленинграда. 
Hope someone can listen to the audio and confirm. 
11. Обычно я не люблю, когда курят, но он очень красиво курил. 
Translation: I usually do not like it when someone smokes, but he is such an attractive smoker. Please correct my translation.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> My listening skills and spelling are still very poor, so those words underlined are what I think are being said.

 You did very well, just a few minor mistakes here and there.   

> 1. как будто это было вчера.
> My translation - like as if it was yesterday.
> So it means that вчера is feminine?

 Вчера is an adverb, so it doesn't have gender.   

> 7. Sounds like that - Твой (don't know what it is) из Ленинграда. 
> Hope someone can listen to the audio and confirm.

 She says: "Моя подруга Лесли училась целый год в Петербурге, то есть в Ленинграде".   

> 11. Обычно я не люблю, когда курят, но он очень красиво курил. 
> Translation: I usually do not like it when someone smokes, but he is such an attractive smoker. Please correct my translation.

 The translation is ok. 
The dictor says "Обычно я не люблю, когда люди курят, ..." 
EDIT: Oh, I missed that "he is such an attractive smoker" part. Did you mean that he smoked in some attractive/elegan way? If you did, that's correct.

----------


## tohca

TRANSLATE TO RUSSIAN 
1. She smokes in a very attractive manner.
Она очень красиво курить. 
2. He's a bad student.
Он плохо студент. 
3. Gena's mother is a good cook.
Генина мать хорошо готовить. 
4. Everything in the store was expensive.
В магазине, всё были дорого. 
5. In Moscow everything is inexpensive.
В Москве, всё дешево. 
6. He's an excellent singer.
Он отлично пивец.

----------


## tohca

Опять большое спасибо gRomoZeka!
And thanks for listening to the audio. Would not have heard that то есть в Ленинграде part. And also когда люди курят, sounds like когда и курят to me. 
What about the last line, is it какая я была молодая? When I was young.
Thanks again.

----------


## tohca

Listening to the audio questions and answering them.
 1. Что Сара делала в Москве?
Она училася там, в университете. 
2. Почему она решила один семестр пожить в Москве?
Потомуста, её подруга Лесли говорить что там очень хорошо, очень интересно. 
3. Кто это Лесли?
Лесли, подруга Сара, то есть Ленинграде. 
4. Кто бы против?
Все были против. 
5. Опишите Митём.
ОН был блондин высокого росто. 
6. Что Митя говорить о Принстоне?
Что он первоклассный университет. 
7. Что Митя говорит о Саре?
Она гений.

----------


## Оля

> TRANSLATE TO RUSSIAN 
> 1. She smokes in a very attractive manner.
> Она очень красиво курит. 
> 2. He's a bad student.
> Он плохой студент. 
> 3. Gena's mother is a good cook. Мать Гены хорошо готовит. 
> 4. Everything in the store was expensive.
> В магазине_ всё было дорого. 
> 5. In Moscow everything is inexpensive.
> ...

----------


## Оля

> 1. Что Сара делала в Москве?
> Она училась там_ в университете. 
> 2. Почему она решила один семестр пожить в Москве?
> Потому_ что_ её подруга Лесли говорит, что там очень хорошо, очень интересно. 
> 3. Кто это Лесли?
> Лесли, подруга Сары_ из Ленинграда. 
> 4. Кто был против?
> Все были против. 
> 5. Опишите Митю.
> ...

----------


## tohca

Здравствуйте Оля, и спосибо за ваши помощь. Thanks Оля and do please correct my greetings too. 
The part 1 of the Sara story does explain a little about adverbs, but I'm still not very clear about it's usage по-русски. I'm a slow learner. So thanks for your patience and guidance. 
3. Gena's mother is a good cook. Мать Гены хорошо готовит. 
I notice you corrected this part in green. Does it mean, my original answer Генина мать, is also acceptable, but not so good in this case? 
3. Кто это Лесли?
Лесли, подруга Сары_ из Ленинграда. 
This is in genetive case right? Just learnt about genetive case, so please excuse my wrong use of suffix. 
5. Опишите Митю.
Он был (why "был"?) блондин высокого роста.
a) Is Митю  in accusative case? Am still very in my knowledge of cases.
b) I use был because the text uses it and also cos it is referring to the past, какая я была молодая.  Hope my accessment in right.

----------


## tohca

Oh sorry, forgot to ask, is the title of this thread correct (gramatically).  
Рассказ о Сара - из Принстоне 
or should it be из Принстона (gc)?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> What about the last line, is it какая я была молодая? When I was young.

 "Какая" is added for emphasis, so it can be translated as "What a young girl I was!" or maybe "How young I was!" (can you say that in English?)  

> Здравствуйте Оля, и спaсибо за вашу помощь.

  

> I notice you corrected this part in green. Does it mean, my original answer Генина мать, is also acceptable, but not so good in this case?

 Yes, Генина мать is ok, but "мать Гены" sounds a little bit better.
Green goes for (at least here, at Massterrussian  :: ) stylistic corrections, and red is for grammar, spelling and punctuation mistakes.

----------


## tohca

Спасибо gRomoZeka! Seems to keep misspelling the word спасибо. So what do you think of the title of this thread? Can you correct the grammar for me. Спасибо спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> Рассказ о Саре - из Принстона

----------


## tohca

Спасибо Оля. Я уже правил этот титул. (I already corrected /edited the title). Перевод правда?

----------


## Оля

> Здравствуйте, Оля, и спасибо за вашу помощь.

  

> I notice you corrected this part in green. Does it mean, my original answer Генина мать, is also acceptable, but not so good in this case?

 Yes. I don't like this word "генина"... It doesn't sound good.
I.e. "сашина мама" (Sasha's mother) sounds ok.   

> Лесли, подруга Сары_ из Ленинграда. 
> This is in genetive case, right?

 Yes, it's a genetive.   

> 5. Опишите Митю.
> a) Is Митю  in accusative case?

 Yes, it's an accusative.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, Оля. Я уже исправил этот заголовок ("название темы" is much better). Перевод верный (правильный)?

 I'm sorry, but I've forgotten to say that the hyphen is no needed:
"Рассказ о Саре из Принстона".

----------


## tohca

Болшое спасибо, Оля. Я уже исправил этот название темы.

----------


## Leof

> Большое спасибо, Оля. Я уже исправил название этой темы.

 Tell me a secret, how did you do that?

----------


## Оля

> Tell me a secret, how did you do that?

 Просто редактируешь первое сообщение в теме (если оно твоё), и в нём поле "Subject".

----------


## Leof

Спасибо!  ::

----------


## tohca

Спасибо Leof.  You mean how does one edit the title /topic? If so, just go click on the title and click edit. However, you have to be the author of the topic to do so. 
Can you explain the correction, Я уже исправил название этой темы.
I am still trying to grasp the various cases.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, Leof.

 tohca, an address should be always separated with commas. 
I.e.:
I like you, baby!
Baby, I like you!
You know, baby, I like you!

----------


## tohca

Ok, got it. (Hopefully). 
Спасибо, Оля, для за вашу помощь.

----------


## Leof

> Спасибо (вам), Оля,_за вашу помощь

 Thanks for enlighten me *tohca*! Now it works. 
But in fact you have to address *Оля* your question. I corrected your spelling unconsciously, as I am a native speaker. Though I have no idea why I did so - I just knew it was one of probable versions.
So it would be very kind of *Оля* to explain us the corrections I did.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Can you explain the correction, Я уже исправил название этой темы.
> I am still trying to grasp the various cases.

 Literally it's "the title of that topic", so "that" here refers to "topic" and should agree with it's case and gender.
"Темы" is feminine and genitive. So you take "эта" (fem.) (not "это" or "этот"!) and put it into genetive: "этой".
If you want use any masculine noun (for example "раздел") it would be "этого" (masc. gen.), i.e. "название этого раздела".

----------


## Leof

Now you see. 
Thank you *gRomoZeka*!

----------


## tohca

I hope I get this right. 
название этой темы = title of the theme (use fem gc, as тема is fem)
название этого раздела = title of the part (masc gc, раздел is masc)  ::

----------


## Leof

> I hope I get this right. 
> название этой темы = title of the theme (use fem gc, as тема is fem)
> название этого раздела = title of the part (masc gc, раздел is masc)

 True. 
But remember, 
название этой темы = title of this theme
название этого раздела = title of this part  
название темы = title of the theme 
название раздела = title of the part

----------


## tohca

Спасибо, Leof. Сейчас, всё ясно.

----------


## Оля

> But in fact you have to address *Оля* your question. I corrected your spelling unconsciously, as I am a native speaker. Though I have no idea why I did so - I just knew it was one of probable versions.
> So it would be very kind of *Оля* to explain us the corrections I did.

 Hm, Leof, I am a native speaker too!   ::  
And I also don't know rules!   ::  I can't _explain_, I mostly can only _correct_.   

> Спасибо, Leof. Сейчас_ всё ясно.

----------


## Оля

> Я уже исправил это_ название темы.

 название is neutrum, so it should be это, not этот 
So:
"это название темы" means "this title of the theme"
"название _этой_ темы" means "the title of this theme" 
You can choose the right variant yourself.

----------


## Leof

> And I also don't know rules!

 Nada! I do not believe a word!  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  And I also don't know rules!   Nada! I do not believe a word!

 Why?...   :: 
But that's true... И я даже горжусь этим   ::

----------


## tohca

Извините, Оля. Earlier I did not understand about the following: 
название этой темы = title of this theme
название этого раздела = title of this part 
название темы = title of the theme
название раздела = title of the part 
I was not sure of Leof's correction as I didn't know the subtle difference between 'this theme' and 'the theme'. 
On the comma, I am sorry as i'm still not absolutely sure when to use, but I guess it will come along.

----------


## Оля

> Извините, Оля. Earlier I did not understand about the following: 
> название этой темы = title of this theme
> название этого раздела = title of this part 
> название темы = title of the theme
> название раздела = title of the part 
> I was not sure of Leof's correction as I didn't know the subtle difference between 'this theme' and 'the theme'. 
> On the comma, I am sorry as i'm still not absolutely sure when to use, but I guess it will come along.

 I didn't understand what is your question   ::   
There are not articles in Russian, so "*the* theme" = just "theme" = just "тема", and "*this* theme" = THIS theme = "ЭТА тема". As I understand it.

----------


## tohca

> Спасибо (вам), Оля,_за вашу помощь
> 			
> 		  Thanks for enlighten me *tohca*! Now it works. 
> But in fact you have to address *Оля* your question. I corrected your spelling unconsciously, as I am a native speaker. Though I have no idea why I did so - I just knew it was one of probable versions.
> So it would be very kind of *Оля* to explain us the corrections I did.

 Sorry Оля, I was just referring to Leof's suggestion to refer the question above to you. However, I think I am clear now about the use of 'the' and 'this'. 
Yes your interpretation of my question is correct.

----------


## Leof

название этой темы = title of this (the theme which is being discussed)theme 
название этого раздела = title of this (the part which is being discussed)part  
название темы = title of the (any)theme 
название раздела = title of the (any)part   *Оля*, your corrections had always been evidently writen with the knowledges of the Russian grammar! Everyone could agree!

----------


## tohca

> название этой темы = title of this (the theme which is being discussed)theme 
> название этого раздела = title of this (the part which is being discussed)part  
> название темы = title of the (any)theme 
> название раздела = title of the (any)part   *Оля*, your corrections had always been evidently writen with the knowledges of the Russian grammar! Everyone could agree!

 Боже мой! Конечно!!

----------


## Leof

Glad my coments were worthy for you!  ::

----------


## tohca

из наблюдений: В спиле моей бабушки исследователи насчитали бы девяносто годичных колец! 
Leof, what does your signature mean? I am not able to translate beyond the first 2 words, which I think is 'from observation'. The rest don't make sense to me, yet........

----------


## Leof

Ah. It is a simple play of words, a metaphor if you wish. You must know that the age of the trees can be determined by the account of the round lines which are seen on their section. The pharse does not mean anything but that my grandma is 90 years old. And she can be fairly compared with the old tree. You shall notice that my exclamations usually show a large degree of absurd and spontaneity.

----------


## tohca

> Ah. It is a simple play of words, a metaphor if you wish. You must know that the age of the trees can be determined by the account of the round lines which are seen on their section. The pharse does not mean anything but that my grandma is 90 years old. And she can be fairly compared with the old tree. You shall notice that my exclamations usually show a large degree of absurd and spontaneity.

   ::   ::   ::   
I thought it was some very profound statement or proverb!

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  Ah. It is a simple play of words, a metaphor if you wish. You must know that the age of the trees can be determined by the account of the round lines which are seen on their section. The pharse does not mean anything but that my grandma is 90 years old. And she can be fairly compared with the old tree. You shall notice that my exclamations usually show a large degree of absurd and spontaneity.        
> I thought it was some very profound statement or proverb!

 My sig does have a profound sense. Moreover, it is also translated.  ::

----------


## Leof

Артём! Я вижу, по крайней, мере одно слово явно неприличного характера в твоём предложении!

----------


## Rtyom

Почему оно неприлично? 
З.Ы. Подправил.

----------


## Leof

даа...не бери в голову!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

А то не влезет?   ::

----------


## Leof

:P   ::

----------


## tohca

Упражнение 3, лист S1-7: Переведите на русский  
1. Whose mother is standing in the hall and smoking?
Чья эта мама стоит на коридоре и курит. 
2. My younger sister is tall.
Моя младшее сестра высокого роста. 
3. I would like to study a whole semester in Mosccow.
Я хочу целый семестр учится в Москве. 
Пожалуйста, поправить меня ответ. Спасибо.

----------


## tohca

Давай на ты 
1. Митя, может быть, это не моё дело, но по-моему, куреть очень вредно.
2. Сара, давай на ты, он улыбнулся.
3. Хорошо, сказала я и тоже и улыбнулись.
4. Да, я знаю. Ты абсолютно права. Но все курит.
5. Мой отец курит, моя мать курит, даже мой младший брат курит.
6. Что же делать? Сказал Митя.
7. Я тебе очень хорошо понемаю.
8. Но надо бросить. В школе я тоже курила.
9. Но я бросила, сказала я.
10. Ты курила? Не может быть.
11. Ты шутишь. Наверно, трудно было бросить.
12. Да, было нелегко. Но я тебе помогу. Хорошо?
13. Спасибо. А чем я могу тебе помочь? Спросил Митя.
14. Я не знаю. Посмотрим, сказала я. 
    ********
15. В общежитии, как всегда, моя соседка лезала на кравате
16. слушала рэп-музыку и делала домашнее здания.
17. Я не понимаю, как она могла весь день слушать эту гадость.
18. Каждый сходит с ума по своему.
19. Её звали Сюзан.
20. Она училась в Брауне. Она была не высокого роста брюнетка.
21. Как я сказала, Сюзан очень много занималась.
22. По-моему, она была даволно скучные человек.
23. А может быть, я не права.
24. Когда она увидела меня, она даже не поздоровалась,
25. просто показала рукой на стул и сказала:
26. Тебе письмо.
27. Вон, на столе.

----------


## tohca

CONJUNCTION - СОЕДИНЕНИЕ
1. Это Гена, а это жена.
2. Это Гена и эго жена.
3. Нина учится хорошо, а я плохо.
4. Я знаю, что надо бросить курить, но не могу.
5. Её родители живут не в Лондоне, а в Трентоне.
6. Мы были в Москве и Петербурге.
7. Сева говорит и по-французски и по-русски, и по-итальянски!
8. Все были против, но Сара решила учиться семестр в России.
9. Меня зовут Дима. А как вас зовут?
10. Студенты в Принстоне не дураки, а гении.
11. Там были Лена и её братья.
12. А почему никто ничего не сказала? **
13. Сегодня не среда, а четверг.
14. Я хотел пить вино, но мой родители сказала нет! 
** 12. (переведил из русский) Translated from Russian
Why didn't anyone say anything? 
Please correct my mistakes. Thanks.

----------


## tohca

DICTATION & COMPREHENSION EXERCISES 
I find this part most difficult as the speaker speaks rather quickly. Please correct my best attempt at listening. I will attempt to translate it first and then answer the question. 
Большое спасибо.  *Упражнение 1, лист S2-5, Вторая Часть*
1. Как думает Сара, курит хорошо?
What does Sara think about smoking? Is smoking good? 
2. Митя хочеть говормть Сарей новой?
??? 
3. Что говорит Митя? Кто курмть?
What does Mitya say? Who smokes? 
4. Почему Сара говорит, что она хорошо понемает Митю?
Why does Sara say that she understands Mitya well. 
5. Сара горорит, что было легко бросить курит?
Did Sara say that quiting smoking is easy? 
6. Где была Сюзан как всегда?
Where is Susan as usual? 
7. А что делала Сюзан?
And what's Susan doing? 
8. Сюзан училась в Принстоне, в Америки?
Does Susan study at Princeton, America? 
9. Сара любит Рэп-музыку?
Does Sara like rap music? 
10. Что из делала Сюзан, когда она уведела Сару?
What does Susan do, when she sees Sara?

----------


## tohca

*Упражнение 2, лист S2-6, Вторая Часть* 
1. Принстон первоклассный университет, а Браун нет.
2. Это Нина и её дети.
3. Мы хотели, но не могли.
4. Он хочет купить красное дорогое белое вино.
5. Это не вода, но водка.
6. Это Боря, а это его собаки.
7. А кто там был?
8. Петя из России, но не говорит по-русски.
9. Он не врач, но адвокат.
10. Она знает, но не горорит.

----------


## tohca

*Упражнение 3, лист S2-6, Вторая Часть* *Переведите на русский* 
1. His sister's (female) cat was named Friskey.
Кошка её сестра звала Фриски. 
2. That's none of his business.
Это не его дело. 
3. No one wants to live in the dormitory.
Никто, не хочеть, не жить в общежитие.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Упражнение 3, лист S1-7: Переведите на русский  
> 1. Whose mother is standing in the hall and smoking?
> Чья (это) мама стоит в коридоре и курит? 
> 2. My younger sister is tall.
> Моя младшая сестра высокого роста. 
> 3. I would like to study a whole semester in Mosccow.
> Я хочу целый семестр учиться в Москве. 
> Пожалуйста, поправьте (or исправьте) мой ответ (мои ответы). Спасибо.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Давай на ты 
> 1. - Митя, может быть, это не моё дело, но по-моему, курить очень вредно.
> 2. -Сара, давай на ты, - он улыбнулся.
> 3. - Хорошо, - сказала я и тоже _ улыбнулась.
> 4. - Да, я знаю. Ты абсолютно права. Но все курят.
> 5. Мой отец курит, моя мать курит, даже мой младший брат курит.
> 6. Что же делать? (Что поделаешь!) - сказал Митя.
> 7. - Я тебе очень хорошо понимаю.
> 8. Но надо бросить. В школе я тоже курила.
> ...

----------


## tohca

Спасибо gRomoZeka. Especially on the usage of высокий / высокая. 
Пожалуйста, поправьте (or исправьте) мой ответ (мои ответы). Спасибо.
Referring to the exercise with more than one question, would it be correct to say the following:
Пожалуйта, поправьте мои ответы. 
When does one use исправьте? Which is more commonly used, поправьте или исправьте?

----------


## Оля

There are some more mistakes in your post, tohca:  

> 2. Сара, давай на ты, - улыбнулся он.
> 7. Я тебя очень хорошо понимаю. 
>     ******** 
> 18. Каждый сходит с ума по-своему. 
> 20. Она училась в Брауне. Она была брюнетка невысокого роста.

----------


## Оля

> CONJUNCTION - СПРЯЖЕНИЕ(?)*
> 1. Это Гена, а это его жена.
> 2. Это Гена и его жена.
> 3. Нина учится хорошо, а я плохо.
> 4. Я знаю, что надо бросить курить, но не могу.
> 5. Её родители живут не в Лондоне, а в Трентоне.
> 6. Мы были в Москве и Петербурге.
> 7. Сева говорит и по-французски, и по-русски, и по-итальянски!
> 8. Все были против, но Сара решила учиться семестр в России.
> ...

 *I understand now, it should be "употребление союзов".

----------


## Оля

> *Упражнение 1, лист S2-5, Вторая часть* 
> 1. Как думает Сара, курить хорошо? (Что думает Сара по поводу курения?)
> What does Sara think about smoking? Is smoking good? 
> 2. Митя хочеть говормть Сарей новой? I didn't understand it 
> 3. Что говорит Митя? Кто курит?
> What does Mitya say? Who smokes? 
> 4. Почему Сара говорит, что она хорошо понимает Митю?
> Why does Sara say that she understands Mitya well. 
> 5. Сара говорит, что было легко бросить курить?
> ...

----------


## Оля

> *Упражнение 2, лист S2-6, Вторая часть* 
> 1. Принстон - первоклассный университет, а Браун - нет.
> 2. Это Нина и её дети.
> 3. Мы хотели, но не могли.
> 4. Он хочет купить красное дорогое белое вино. It doesn't make sense - "красное дорогое белое". Maybe "красное И дорогое белое" or "красное ИЛИ дорогое белое" etc. 
> 5. Это не вода, а водка.
> 6. Это Боря, а это его собаки.
> 7. А кто там был?
> 8. Петя из России, но не говорит по-русски.
> ...

----------


## Оля

> *Упражнение 3, лист S2-6, Вторая часть* *Переведите на русский* 
> 1. His sister's (female) cat was named Friskey.
> Кошку его сестры звали Фриски. 
> 2. That's none of his business.
> Это не его дело. 
> 3. No one wants to live in the dormitory.
> Никто_ не хочет_ _ _ жить в общежитии.

----------


## tohca

> There are some more mistakes in your post, tohca:       Originally Posted by tohca  2. Сара, давай на ты, - улыбнулся он.
> 7. Я тебя очень хорошо понимаю. 
>     ******** 
> 18. Каждый сходит с ума по-своему. 
> 20. Она училась в Брауне. Она была брюнетка невысокого роста.

 Cпасибо Оля. Но у меня есть немного вопросы.
1. When to use тебя и тебе?
2. Для 20. Can I say, Она была невысокая брюнетка?

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, gRomoZeka.

  

> Cпасибо, Оля. Но у меня есть несколько вопросов.
> 1. When to use тебя и тебе?

 *тебя* is an accusative.
It's used when "you" is an object: I love you, I see you (я люблю ТЕБЯ, я вижу ТЕБЯ).  *тебе* is a dative.
The direction of the action is "you":
I give it to you (я даю это ТЕБЕ), I say it to you (я говорю это ТЕБЕ).   

> 2. Для 20. Can I say, Она была невысокая брюнетка?

 Yes.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  *Упражнение 1, лист S2-5, Вторая часть* 
> 1. Как думает Сара, курить хорошо? (Что думает Сара по поводу курения?)
> What does Sara think about smoking? Is smoking good? 
> 2. Митя хочеть говормть Сарей новой? I didn't understand it 
> 3. Что говорит Митя? Кто курит?
> What does Mitya say? Who smokes? 
> 4. Почему Сара говорит, что она хорошо понимает Митю?
> Why does Sara say that she understands Mitya well. 
> 5. Сара говорит, что было легко бросить курить?
> ...

 2. I don't understand it too. I think the speaker may be saying something else, but it sounds like that to me. I hope you can listen in and try to tell what the speaker meant. Thanks. 
10. The audio is not too clear to me for this portion. Sounds like she said, что из делала..........  and certainly there is the word уведить or something like that. 
Many thanks, Оля.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  *Упражнение 3, лист S2-6, Вторая часть* *Переведите на русский* 
> 1. His sister's (female) cat was named Friskey.
> Кошку его сестры звали Фриски. 
> 2. That's none of his business.
> Это не его дело. 
> 3. No one wants to live in the dormitory.
> Никто_ не хочет_ _ _ жить в общежитии.

 Not so clear on #1. Why is it звали and not звала? Isn't it referring to кошка, which is feminine? 
Спасибо.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  *Упражнение 2, лист S2-6, Вторая часть* 
> 1. Принстон - первоклассный университет, а Браун - нет.
> 2. Это Нина и её дети.
> 3. Мы хотели, но не могли.
> 4. Он хочет купить красное дорогое белое вино. It doesn't make sense - "красное дорогое белое". Maybe "красное И дорогое белое" or "красное ИЛИ дорогое белое" etc. 
> 5. Это не вода, а водка.
> 6. Это Боря, а это его собаки.
> 7. А кто там был?
> 8. Петя из России, но не говорит по-русски.
> ...

 #4. Yes I agree with you too. Red expensive white wine????? Hehehe, what was I thinking?

----------


## Оля

> 2. I don't understand it too. I think the speaker may be saying something else, but it sounds like that to me. I hope you can listen in and try to tell what the speaker meant. Thanks. 
> 10. The audio is not too clear to me for this portion. Sounds like she said, что из делала..........  and certainly there is the word уведить or something like that. 
> Many thanks, Оля.

 Ok, I think it should be "Что *сделала* Сара..."
How can I listen this audio?

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Спасибо, gRomoZeka.         Originally Posted by tohca  Cпасибо, Оля. Но у меня есть несколько вопросов.
> 1. When to use тебя и тебе?   *тебя* is an accusative.
> It's used when "you" is an object: I love you, I see you (я люблю ТЕБЯ, я вижу ТЕБЯ).  *тебе* is a dative.
> The direction of the action is "you":
> I give it to you (я даю это ТЕБЕ), I say it to you (я говорю это ТЕБЕ).        Originally Posted by tohca  2. Для 20. Can I say, Она была невысокая брюнетка?   Yes.

 Cпасибо. У меня еще есть несколько вопросов.
У меня еще нет учиться дательный падеж. But it's great to know. I think the Princeton course will cover it soon. However, I'm still not able to get my head above the water with the cases learnt so far.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by tohca  1. His sister's (female) cat was named Friskey.
> Кошку его сестры звали Фриски.      Not so clear on #1. Why is it звали and not звала? Isn't it referring to кошка, which is feminine? 
> Спасибо.

 Because it's a passive voice (active voice: я зову; passive voice: меня зовут). 
Меня (тебя/его/её) зовут 007 = I'm named 007. (the present tense)
Меня (тебя/его/её) звали 007 = I was named 007. (the past tense)

----------


## Оля

> У меня еще нет учиться дательный падеж.

 Я еще не учил дательный падеж.
Я еще не проходил дательный падеж.

----------


## tohca

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":3h9u0j6m        Originally Posted by tohca  1. His sister's (female) cat was named Friskey.
> Кошку его сестры звали Фриски.      Not so clear on #1. Why is it звали and not звала? Isn't it referring to кошка, which is feminine? 
> Спасибо.

 Because it's a passive voice (active voice: я зову; passive voice: меня зовут). 
Меня (тебя/его/её) зовут 007 = I'm named 007. (the present tense)
Меня (тебя/его/её) звали 007 = I was named 007. (the past tense)[/quote:3h9u0j6m] 
Sorry Оля, still not too clear. What about 
звал / звала / звали - for past tense (masc / fem / pl)? I'm quite confused.  ::

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  2. I don't understand it too. I think the speaker may be saying something else, but it sounds like that to me. I hope you can listen in and try to tell what the speaker meant. Thanks. 
> 10. The audio is not too clear to me for this portion. Sounds like she said, что из делала..........  and certainly there is the word уведить or something like that.   Ok, I think it should be "Что *сделала* Сара..."
> How can I listen this audio?

 You should be able to find the audio here --> http://www.princeton.edu/russian/SLA...tory/Part%202/ 
The sound file should be Part 2 Grammar - 6 HW

----------


## Оля

*Я зову = I call / I name / I invite*
Он зовёт на помощь = He calls for help.
Её имя Джейн, но я зову её Мэри =  Her name is Jane, but I name her Mary.
Она зовёт меня на обед = She invites me for dinner.  *Я зовусь (МЕНЯ ЗОВУТ) = I'm called / I'm named / I'm invited*
Я зовусь is a passive voice, but we don't say so, we say "*меня зовут*..." (they name me ...). 
When one introduces oneself, one says "меня зовут.....". 
Зовут (кого?) меня (accusative case).
They name (whom?) me.

----------


## tohca

Часть третя - Part 3 *С одной стороны ...., а с другой стороны* The story continues ........ getting more interesting 
1. С одной стороны, я хотела сразу открыть конверт.
2. Я уже знала, от кого письмо. Конечно, от
3. Роберта. Он кажди день писал,
4. даже когда был очень занят - курсовую писал. Какой он милый! 
5. А с другой стороны ... С другой ... Митя. Мы с Митей стали заниматься
6. вместе. Я помогла ему бросит курить, и он помогал мне во всём.
7. Он знал всё о Москве. Да, он знал абсолютно
8. всё обо всём. Он очень много читал, хорошо знал
9. американскую литературу. Он хорошо говорить по-англиский,
10. но когда мы были вместе
11. он всегда говорить по-русский. Он знал, что очень
12. важно для меня. Он даже
13. стихи писал. Его профессор сказал, что он талантливый поэт.
14. И он всегда был очень добрый, очень милый.
15. Я посмотрела на письмо. Странно.
16. Там был другой почерк, не Роберта. От кого же письмо?
17. Я открыла конверт и стала читать.
18. Дорогая Сара!
19. Я не знаю как это зказать. Ты моя
20. хорошая подруга, и я не как, не хотила бы
21. тебя обидеть. 
22. Но я думаю, что ты хотела бы знать праду.
23. Я посмотрела на конверт. Письмо от Линды,
24. моей хорошие подруги. Я стала читать дальше. 
Part 4 coming soon. In the meantime, would appreciate if you could help me correct my mistakes. Большое спасибо![/b]

----------


## Оля

> 2. Митя хочеть говормть Сарей новой?
> ???

 It's _Митя хочет говорить с Сарой на "Вы"?_

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  2. Митя хочеть говормть Сарей новой?
> ???   It's _Митя хочет говорить с Сарой на "Вы"?_

 So it means "Mitya wants to speak with Sara about you?"
Still doesn't make sense.

----------


## Оля

> 6. Где была Сюзан как всегда?
> Where is Susan as usual?

 Hm, yes, it's really "Где была Сюзан, как всегда?"... But this sentence doesn't make any sense in Russian. It should be "Где была Сюзан? Как всегда? (Там же, где всегда?)". But "Где была Сюзан, как всегда?" is a gibberish.   

> 7. А что делала Сюзан?
> And what was Susan doing?

 Here there is your mistake. It's a past tense, not present.   

> 8. Сюзан училась в Принстоне_ в Америке? Did Susan study at Princeton in America?

 The same.   

> 10. Что сделала Сюзан, когда она увидела Сару?
> What did Susan do, when she saw Sara?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  It's _Митя хочет говорить с Сарой на "Вы"?_   So it means "Mitya wants to speak with Sara about you?"
> Still doesn't make sense.

 It doesn't make sense in English, because there is only "you" in English.
But in Russian, I can tell you "_Ты сказал, что это твоя книга."_ OR _"Вы сказали, что это Ваша книга" (polite)_.
There are german "Sie" and "du", french "vouz" and "tu", etc. 
So "быть на вы" = to be on formal terms with smb.; to address each other as "вы" (not "ты").

----------


## Оля

> Часть третья - Part 3 *С одной стороны ...., а с другой стороны*
> The story continues ........ getting more interesting 
> 1. С одной стороны, я хотела сразу открыть конверт.
> 2. Я уже знала, от кого письмо. Конечно, от
> 3. Роберта. Он каждый день писал,
> 4. даже когда был очень занят - курсовую писал. Какой он милый! 
> 5. А с другой стороны ... С другой ... Митя. Мы с Митей стали заниматься
> 6. вместе. Я помогла ему бросить курить, и он помогал мне во всём.
> 7. Он знал всё о Москве. Да, он знал абсолютно
> ...

----------


## tohca

Спасибо за вашу помощь, Оля. 
Can I say 'спасибо за вашу исправление (correction)' ? 
And now let me try to translate Part 3 of the story.
1. On the one hand I wanted to open the envelope.
2. I already know who that letter is from.
3. It must be from Robert. He writes me everyday, even when he is busy, writing his course work.
4. He is so nice!
5. On the other hand is Mitya. Mitya and I have started to study together.
6. I help him to quit smoking, and he helps me with everything else.
7. He knows everything about Moscow. Yes, he knows everything about everything.
8. He really reads a lot. He knows American literature well.
9. He speaks English well, but when we are together, he always speaks in Russian.
10. He knows that it is very important to me.
11. He even writes poetry.
12. His professor says that he is a talented poet.
13. He is always kind, always nice.
14. I took a look at the letter.
15. Strange.
16. It was a different handwriting from Robert's.
17. Who is the letter from?
18. I opened the letter and started to read.
19. "Dear Sara,
20. I don't know how to say this.
21. You are my good friend, and I do not want to offend you.
22. But I think that you would like to know the truth."
23. I looked at the envelope.
24. Letter from Linda, my good friend.
25. I continued to read further.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо за вашу помощь, Оля. 
> Can I say 'спасибо за вашу исправление (correction)' ?

 исправление is neutrum, so it should be "ваше", not "вашу".
But "спасибо за ваше исправление" sounds bad. Better is: _Спасибо за исправления_ (plural.)
or _Спасибо за (ваши) поправки_.   

> And now let me try to translate Part 3 of the story.

 I didn't understand you well. Do you need a translation of these sentences?

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  And now let me try to translate Part 3 of the story.   I didn't understand you well. Do you need a translation of these sentences?

 No, but I would appreciate if you could check if my translations are correct. Thanks.

----------


## tohca

*Переведите па русский*
1. Do you want to dance? - No, I don't want to 
Хочешь танцавть? Нет, не хочу. 
2. Where's your new red car? I sold it.
Где твоя новая красная машина? Я продал. 
3. Where are you coming from?
Откуда ты? 
4. Where are you from? I'm from Malaysia.
Откуда ты? Я из Малайзии. 
5. I want to quit smoking but I can't.
Я хочу бросить курить, но не могу. 
6. He likes vodka, but I like red wine.
Он любит водку, а я красную вино. 
7. Was Borya at the party? Yes, he was there.
Бория был на вечеринке? Да, был. 
8. Do you have a computer? Yes, I have one.
У тебе есть компьютер? Да, есть. 
9. Who is he looking at? Nina.
На кого он смотреть? На Нину. 
10. Lena bought a printer, but I didn't buy anything.
Лена купить принтер, а я нечево. 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мою ошибку. Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> *Переведите на русский*
> 1. Do you want to dance? - No, I don't want to 
> Хочешь танцевать? Нет, не хочу. 
> 2. Where's your new red car? I sold it.
> Где твоя новая красная машина? Я её продал. 
> 3. Where are you coming from?
> Откуда ты? 
> 4. Where are you from? I'm from Malaysia.
> Откуда ты? Я из Малайзии. 
> ...

----------


## tohca

Оля, большое спасибо за поправки! 
By the way, how was my translation of the story for Part 3? Hope I got at least 90% of the translations right, especially in terms of my understanding of the text.

----------


## Оля

> By the way, how was my translation of the story for Part 3?

 I can't correct English texts. My English is too bad for this.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  By the way, how was my translation of the story for Part 3?   I can't correct English texts. My English is too bad for this.

 Ты шутишь! Your English is certainly better than mine. Anyway, I'm not so concerned about my English grammar (I know it's real bad), but more on whether I understood the story correctly. 
Пожалуйста!

----------


## Оля

> Your English is certainly better than mine.

 Это иллюзия   ::  Я искусно притворяюсь   ::

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Your English is certainly better than mine.   Это иллюзия   Я искусно притворяюсь

 Это не иллюзия, это правда. You must be the most humble and helpful person on this forum.  ::

----------


## Leof

No way! The most humble person on this forum is me! The most humble, clever and modest..and humble!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tohca

> No way! The most humble person on this forum is me! The most humble, clever and modest..and humble!

 Конечно, конечно!!   ::

----------


## Leof

::

----------


## tohca

*Рассказ: Часть тритья (Грамматика) Лист 4* Переведите на русски.
1. Do you know my father's brother?
Ты знаешь брата моего отца? 
2. Do you know him?
Ты его знаешь? 
3. Where did Lena buy that brown backpack?
Где Лена купила это коричневый рюкзак? 
4. Where did Lena buy it (brown backpack)?
Где Лена его купила? 
5. Marina bought a printer for him.
Марина купила для него принтер. HELP: Not sure if 'for him' is in ACC case or Dat case. I'm still a little fuzzy with the Dative case. 
6. Marina bought a printer for Gleb.
Марина купила принтер для Глеба. 
7. I can't stand green towels.
Я терпеть не могу зелёные полотенця. 
8. I can't stand them.
Я их терпеть не могу. 
9. How are things with (by) your younger sister?
Как дела у твоей младшей сёстре.
ВОПРОС: 'is your younger sister' dative or accusative? 
10. How are things with her?
Как у неё дела?
ВОПРОСЫ: unsure if it should be accusative of dative. Direct or indirect object? 
Пожалуйта исправьте мои отверты. Спасибо.[/u]

----------


## Leof

> Часть третья
> Переведите на русский
> 3. Where did Lena buy that brown backpack?
> Где Лена купила этот коричневый рюкзак? 
> 4. Where did Lena buy it (brown backpack)?
> Где Лена его (это) купила?  
> 7. I can't stand green towels.
> Я терпеть не могу зелёные полотенца.  
> 9. How are things with (by) your younger sister?
> ...

 The rest look fine.

----------


## tohca

*Рассказ: Часть тритья (Грамматика) Лист S3-5* Слушать, перевидеть и ответ (listen, translate and answer)
1. Как думает Сара, от кого письмо?
Who does Sara think the letter is from? 
2. Почему она думала что это письмо от него?
Why does Sara think that the letter is from him? 
3. А почему Сара не хотила сразу открыть конверт?
Why does Sara not want to open the envelope immediately? 
4. Что Сарей с Митей стали делать вместе?
What did Sara and Mitya start together? 
5. Что еще мы знаем а Митя?
What else do we know about Mitya?
искать помощи: What is the case for Mitya? 
6. Когда Митя был вместе Сарей, он говорил по-русски или по-английски? Чочему?
When Mitya is together with Sara, does he speak Russian or English? Why? 
7. Что Митя писал? Что сказал его профессор?
What did Mitya write? What did his professor say? 
8. Что Сара видела, когда она посмотрела на конверт?
What did Sara see when she looked at the envelope? 
9. От кого письмо? Кто она?
Who is the letter from? Who is she? 
10. Почему она решила на писать это письмо?
Why did she decide to write the letter? 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ответы. Спасибо.

----------


## Rtyom

> *Рассказ: Часть третья (Грамматика) Лист S3-5* Послушайте, переведите и ответьте на вопрос (listen, translate and answer)
> 1. Как думает Сара, от кого письмо?
> Who does Sara think the letter is from? 
> 2. Почему она думала, что это письмо от него?
> Why does Sara think that the letter is from him? 
> 3. А почему Сара не хочет сразу открыть конверт?
> Why does Sara not want to open the envelope immediately? 
> 4. Что Сара с Митей стали делать вместе?
> What did Sara and Mitya start together? 
> ...

----------


## Оля

> HELP: Not sure if 'for him' is in ACC case or Dat case. I'm still a little fuzzy with the Dative case.

 Dative is *ему*.
Для него: него is genitive.   

> 9. How are things with (by) your younger sister?
> Как дела у твоей младшей сёстре.
> ВОПРОС: 'is your younger sister' dative or accusative?

 It's not сёстре, and it's not сёстры, it's сестры (not ё, but е).
"твоей сестры" is genitive.   

> 10. How are things with her?
> Как у неё дела?
> ВОПРОСЫ: unsure if it should be accusative of dative. Direct or indirect object?

 I think after "у" is always required genitive.
Direct object is the object, before which there isn't any preposition. "У" is a preposition.   

> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ответы. Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> 7. Что Митя писал? Что сказал _профессор?
> What did Mitya write? What did his professor say? Here, it's strange to say "his" in Russian.

 Why? I think "его профессор" is ok.
Т.е. профессор, у которого он (Митя) учится. Нормально звучит.  _Я хотел написать диссертацию, но мой профессор сказал, что я дурак и у меня ничего не получится._  
P.S. And it would be better not "Что Митя писал?", but "Что Митя написал?"

----------


## Оля

> 5. Что еще мы знаем о Мите?
> What else do we know about Mitya? ищу помощи: What is the case for Mitya?

 prepositional

----------


## tohca

ИЩУ ПОМОЩИ: I'm trying to remember the word, southeast, and I've updated my profile for Location as, в юго-восток Азие. 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.

----------


## Оля

> ИЩУ ПОМОЩИ: I'm trying to remember the word, southeast, and I've updated my profile for Location as, на юго-востоке Азии. 
> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.

 southeast = юго-восток 
You can say:
Малайзия, в юго-восточной Азии.
or
Малайзия, на юго-востоке Азии.   

> ИЩУ ПОМОЩИ

 It's better to say just "помогите, пожалуйста", I think.

----------


## tohca

Спасибо Оля.
У меня есть вопросы:
1. is it in prepositional case? If so, shouldn't it be 
в юго-восточной Азие (Asia = Азия)? 
2. how did  юго-восток decline to юго-восточной? 
3. why is the declension for в и на different for восток? 
Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## tohca

Cпасибо Оля, Rtyom и Leof, за исправления и предложения.

----------


## Оля

> Cпасибо*,* Оля, Rtyom и Leof, за исправления и предложения.

  

> Спасибо*,* Оля.
> У меня есть вопросы:
> 1. is it in prepositional case? If so, shouldn't it be 
> в юго-восточной Азие (Asia = Азия)?

 IT SHOULD BE "В АЗИИ". 
There is no "Ази*е*": 
Nom. Азия
Gen. Ази*и*
Dat. Ази*и*
Acc. Ази*ю*
Instr. Ази*ей*
Prep. (об) Ази*и*

----------


## Оля

> 2. how did  юго-восток decline to юго-восточной? 
> 3. why is the declension for в и на different for восток?

 I didn't understand these questions. Maybe because of my bad English.

----------


## tohca

Теперь ответы для  *Рассказ: Часть третья (Грамматика) Лист S3-5* Послушайте, переведите и ответьте на вопросы (listen, translate and answer)
1. Как думает Сара, от кого письмо?
Who does Sara think the letter is from?
Она думает, письмо от Роберта. GC?
She thinks it's a letter from Robert. 
2. Почему она думала, что это письмо от него?
Why does Sara think that the letter is from him?
Потому что, он каждый день писал на неё.
Because he writes her every day. 
3. А почему Сара не хочет сразу открыть конверт?
Why does Sara not want to open the envelope immediately?
Потому что, она с Митей.
Because she is with Mitya. 
4. Что Сара с Митей стали делать вместе?
What did Sara and Mitya start together?
Они занималиться.
They started studying. 
5. Что еще мы знаем о Мите?
What else do we know about Mitya?
Что он хорошо говорит по-английски и очень много читал.
That he speaks English well and writes a lot. 
6. Когда Митя был вместе с Сарой, он говорил по-русски или по-английски? Почему?
When Mitya is together with Sara, does he speak Russian or English? Why?
Он говорил по-русски. Потому что, он знал, что это очень важно для Сарей.
He speaks Russian because he knows it is important to Sara. 
7. Что Митя писал? Что сказал его профессор?
What did Mitya write? What did his professor say?
Он писал стихи. Его профессор сказал, что он талантлиый поэт.
Не writes poetry. His professor said that he is a talented poet. 
8. Что Сара увидела, когда она посмотрела на конверт?
What did Sara see when she looked at the envelope?
Она увидела, что почерк не Роберта.
She saw that the handwriting was not Robert's. 
9. От кого письмо? Кто она?
Who is the letter from? Who is she?
Письмо от Линды. Она хорошей подруги Сары.
Letter from Linda. She is Sara's good friend. 
10. Почему она решила написать это письмо?
Why did she decide to write the letter?
Потому что, она хочет Сару знает правду.
Because she wants Sara to know the truth. 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ответы. Спасибо.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  2. how did  юго-восток decline to юго-восточной? 
> 3. why is the declension for в и на different for восток?   I didn't understand these questions. Maybe because of my bad English.

 2. I was thinking that the adjective, юго-восток, of a feminine noun, Азия, will become юго-востокой или юго-востокей in the prepositional case. 
3. I mean, when you use 
i) в:  it is в юго-восточной
ii) на: it is на юго-востоке
Why are the endings for восток different?

----------


## tohca

> I didn't understand these questions. Maybe because of my bad English.

 No, not because of your English. It is because I didn't ask properly. You put many native English speakers to shame with your command of the written English. You know more about the English grammar than even the English (95% of them anyway). I know next to nothing about the English grammar, that's why I'm facing so much problems with understanding the Russian cases.  ::

----------


## Оля

> 1. Как думает Сара, от кого письмо?
> Who does Sara think the letter is from?
> Она думает, (что) письмо от Роберта. GC?
> She thinks it's a letter from Robert. 
> 2. Почему она думала, что это письмо от него?
> Why does Sara think that the letter is from him?
> Потому что_ он каждый день пишет ей.
> Because he writes her every day. 
> 3. А почему Сара не хочет сразу открыть конверт?
> ...

----------


## Оля

> 2. I was thinking that the adjective, юго-восток, of a feminine noun, Азия, will become юго-востокой или юго-востокей in the prepositional case.

 "Юго-восток" is a noun.
The adjectives from юго-восток are "юго-восточн*ый*" (m), "юго-восточн*ая*" (f), "юго-восточн*ое*" (n).   

> 3. I mean, when you use 
> i) в:  it is в юго-восточной
> ii) на: it is на юго-востоке
> Why are the endings for восток different?

 Because in "в юго-восточной Азии" _юго-восточной_ is an adjective (in prep. case), but in "на юго-востоке" _юго-востоке_ is a noun (in prep. case). 
If you ask about "восто*к*" and "восто*чн*ый" - what for do you need it? Not every Russian knows it, and it isn't important. Just remember that the noun is "восток", but the adjective is "восточный".

----------


## tohca

*Рассказ: Часть третья (Грамматика) Лист S3-6* Упражнение 2 - составлять предложение
1. С одной стороны, я люблю петь. А с другой стороны, не хочу обедить моих соседки.
On the one hand I like to sing, but on the other, I do not want to offend the neighbors. 
2. Он очень добрый, очень милый парень.
He's a very good and nice guy. 
3. Оля всегда занят, но она еще может помогать все люди.
Оля is always busy, but she is still able to help everyone. 
4. У тебя есть хорошый почерк.
You have a beautiful handwriting. 
5. Мы любим русскую литературю.
We like Russian literature. 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ответы. Спасибо.

----------


## Rtyom

> *Рассказ: Часть третья (Грамматика) Лист S3-6* Упражнение 2 - составлять предложение
> 1. С одной стороны, я люблю петь. А с другой стороны, не хочу обидить моих соседок.
> On the one hand I like to sing, but on the other, I do not want to offend the neighbors. 
> 2. Он очень добрый, очень милый парень.
> He's a very good and nice guy. 
> 3. Оля всегда занята, но она еще может помогать всем людям.
> Оля is always busy, but she is still able to help everyone. 
> 4. У тебя _ хороший почерк.
> You have a beautiful handwriting. 
> ...

----------


## tohca

*Рассказ: Часть третья (Грамматика) Лист S3-6* Упражнение 3 - Переведите на русский
1. This is a different camera.
Этот другой фотоаппарат. 
2. When did you (f) start to listen to rap music?
Когда ты стала слушаешь рэп? 
3. Misha and I usually study together.
Мы с Мишей, обычно учаться вместе. 
4. I don't have a favorite poet.
У меня нет любимого поэта.

----------


## Rtyom

> *Рассказ: Часть третья (Грамматика) Лист S3-6* Упражнение 3 - Переведите на русский
> 1. This is a different camera.
> Это_ другой фотоаппарат. 
> 2. When did you (f) start to listen to rap music?
> Когда ты стала слушаешь рэп? 
> 3. Misha and I usually study together.
> Мы с Мишей_ обычно занимаемся вместе. «Обычно учимся вместе» — a bit awkaward. Usually people учатся вместе at one certain place. What you meant is preparing lessons, right? Then, «обычно занимаемся» is well enogh. 
> 4. I don't have a favorite poet.
> У меня нет любимого поэта.

----------


## Оля

> Упражнение 2 - составить (составьте) предложение

  

> Оля всегда занят, но она еще может помогать все люди

 Странная фраза.
Лучше сказать "не всем людям", а просто "всем": _но она готова всем помогать_.

----------


## Оля

> 2. When did you (f) start to listen to rap music?
> Когда ты стала слушать рэп?

----------


## tohca

> Usually people учатся вместе at one certain place. What you meant is preparing lessons, right? Then, «обычно занимаемся» is well enogh.[/color]

 Am still not certain as to when to use заниматься and when to use учиться and when to use изучать. Are use of these terms liberal? Can use either one without affecting the meaning or does each carry a specific meaning.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  *Рассказ: Часть третья (Грамматика) Лист S3-6* Упражнение 3 - Переведите на русский
> 1. This is a different camera.
> Это_ другой фотоаппарат.

 When do you use этот и когда это?
Спасибо за вашу помощь.

----------


## Оля

> When do you use этот и когда это?

 Этот = "this" for nouns, which are male (i.e. фотоаппарат).
Эта = "this" for nouns, which are female (i.e. книга).
Это = "this" for nouns, which are neuter (i.e. окно) and in case "this is a...." 
I.E.:
Это фотоаппарат. This is a camera.
Это книга. This is a book.
Это окно. This is a window. 
Дай мне этот фотоаппарат. Give me this camera.
Эта книга лежит на столе. This book lies on the table.
Открой это окно. Open this window.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  When do you use этот и когда это?   Этот = "this" for nouns, which are male (i.e. фотоаппарат).
> Эта = "this" for nouns, which are female (i.e. книга).
> Это = "this" for nouns, which are neuter (i.e. окно) and in case "this is...."

 So why not этот другой фотоаппарат?

----------


## Оля

> So why not этот другой фотоаппарат?

 Because it's a case "this is a...." (see my edited post above).

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  So why not этот другой фотоаппарат?   Because it's a case "this is a...." (see my edited post above).

 Cпасибо Оля. Though I am still not absolutely clear as to the difference between это and этот/эта/это, but your explanation does help. I'm sure I'll be able to grasp the meaning of it sooner or later.

----------


## Оля

> Cпасибо*,* Оля.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Usually people учатся вместе at one certain place. What you meant is preparing lessons, right? Then, «обычно занимаемся» is well enogh.[/color]   Am still not certain as to when to use заниматься and when to use учиться and when to use изучать. Are use of these terms liberal? Can use either one without affecting the meaning or does each carry a specific meaning.

 Изучать - learn, study something.
Учиться - gain skills, knowledge, etc.
Заниматься - be involved into something. 
Я изучаю русский язык.
Я учу русский язык.
Я занимаюсь русским языком. 
Well, it works all the way.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by tohca  When do you use этот и когда это?   Этот = "this" for nouns, which are male (i.e. фотоаппарат).
> Эта = "this" for nouns, which are female (i.e. книга).
> Это = "this" for nouns, which are neuter (i.e. окно) and in case "this is...."   So why not этот другой фотоаппарат?

 Этот другой фотоаппарат. Saying this you mean *the* camera among other cameras (pointing at one).
Это другой фотоаппарат. Saying this you mean *a* camera among other cameras (simple existence of one camera). 
Hope my 2 copecks are worth explaining.

----------


## Оля

> Этот другой фотоаппарат.

 Мне кажется, так никто не говорит.
Если фотоаппарат "другой", то он уже не "этот".

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Этот другой фотоаппарат.   Мне кажется, так никто не говорит.
> Если фотоаппарат "другой", то он уже не "этот".

 Ну, например, "этот другой фотоаппарат и вон тот другой фотоаппарат". Почму бы и нет?  ::  
Я попытался разграничить значения при наличии возможности сказать и так, и так.

----------


## Оля

> Ну, например, "этот другой фотоаппарат и вон тот другой фотоаппарат". Почму бы и нет?

 Ну потому что я не понимаю "этот другой" и не представляю ситуацию, в которой так можно сказать.
Я бы сказала "тот, другой фотоаппарат" или "те два других фотоаппарата". 
But literally, yes "*этот* другой фотоаппарат" means "*this* another camera" (a rubbish, isn't it?   ::  )
And "*это* другой фотоаппарат" means "*this is* another camera" (a rather normal sentence).

----------


## Rtyom

Я понимаю твоё смущение.  ::  Фраза действительно _чуть-чуть_ корявая с точки зрения взрослого пользователя языка. В детской речи такое встретиться вполне может. 
А я представляю себе много фотоаппаратов. Есть одна куча, есть вторая. Первая принадлежит нам, но она чем-то не нравится. Мы показываем на вторую кучу и говорим, что "этот другой" (ближайший из втрой кучи) и "тот другой" (тот, что подальше из второй кучи) — те, которые нам нужны. 
Или это у меня такое странное мышление? 
Извращённое чувство языка?..   ::

----------


## Оля

> А я представляю себе много фотоаппаратов. Есть одна куча, есть вторая. Первая принадлежит нам, но она чем-то не нравится. Мы показываем на вторую кучу и говорим, что "этот другой" (ближайший из втрой кучи) и "тот другой" (тот, что подальше из второй кучи) — те, которые нам нужны. 
> Или это у меня такое странное мышление? 
> Извращённое чувство языка?..

 Согласись, прежде всего, просто нереальная ситуация. Ну какие еще кучи фотоаппаратов? И какие "этот другой" и "тот другой"? Даже если представить эти кучи (хотя я не могу придумать соответствующую _логически оправданную_ ситуацию), то нормальный рускоговорящий скажет "я хочу другой фотаппарат - дайте мне один из этой кучи и один из той".

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  А я представляю себе много фотоаппаратов. Есть одна куча, есть вторая. Первая принадлежит нам, но она чем-то не нравится. Мы показываем на вторую кучу и говорим, что "этот другой" (ближайший из втрой кучи) и "тот другой" (тот, что подальше из второй кучи) — те, которые нам нужны. 
> Или это у меня такое странное мышление? 
> Извращённое чувство языка?..     Согласись, прежде всего, просто не_реальная ситуация. Ну какие еще кучи фотоаппаратов? И какие "этот другой" и "тот другой"? Даже если представить эти кучи (хотя я не могу придумать соответствующую _логически оправданную_ ситуацию), то нормальный рускоговорящий скажет "я хочу другой фотаппарат - дайте мне один из этой кучи и один из той".

 
Сначала простыми словами: в общем и целом согласиться можно. И не зацикливаться. "Так принято" ~ "так непринято" — мера любого естественного использования языка. 
Теперь мои аргументы за. Неподготовленным не читать.  ::  Но это серьёзно. Уж такие у меня мысли появились по этому поводу. 
Ситуации бывают разные. Зачем пытаться привлекать логику (которая, в принципе, ограничена у человека "линейным" мышлением — но это я отвлекаюсь), когда количество возможностей в мире превышает количество потенциально выполнимых и собственно реализуемых? 
То, что я хочу сказать, "этот" и "другой" — скомбинировать вполне реально. Однако осознать значимость фразы в виду отстутствия подобного опыта как на бытийном уровне сознания, так и на рефлексивном, не представляется возможным. Большинство людей, я уверен, согласится насчёт корявости. 
Короче, я ненромальный русскоговорящий, если представляю ситуацию и её вербальное выражение даже при вероятности подобного, стремящегося к нулю.

----------


## tohca

> так никто не говорит.

 What does the phrase mean? Переведите на английский, пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## tohca

> Изучать - learn, study something.
> Учиться - gain skills, knowledge, etc.
> Заниматься - be involved into something. 
> Я изучаю русский язык.
> Я учу русский язык.
> Я занимаюсь русским языком. 
> Well, it works all the way.

 Спасибо. Теперь ясно. Though not yet 100% clear but I think I'm getting there.

----------


## tohca

> Этот другой фотоаппарат. Saying this you mean *the* camera among other cameras (pointing at one).
> Это другой фотоаппарат. Saying this you mean *a* camera among other cameras (simple existence of one camera). 
> Hope my 2 copecks are worth explaining.

 Спасибо. Терерь всё ясно! Certainly worth more that 2 copecks.

----------


## tohca

> Почму бы и нет?

 Что значет "Почему бы и нет?" Переведите на английски, пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## Leof

it means something like _why not_.

----------


## Оля

> Ситуации бывают разные.

 Rtyom, я так и знала, что ты скажешь, что в жизни и в разговорной речи всё бывает. И я с тобой соглашусь. В разговорной речи ВСЁ бывает! Чего только в ней не бывает! Вот, например, в речи наших спортивных комментаторов бывает даже то, чего не бывает и в разговорной речи   ::  
А внутренне логически оправдывать предлагаемые обстоятельства учил еще Станиславский.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  так никто не говорит.   What does the phrase mean? Переведите на английский, пожалуйста. Спасибо.

 No one says so (No one say it this way).   

> Что значит "Почему бы и нет?" Переведите на английский, пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## tohca

> я так и знала, что ты скажешь

 Простите пожалуйста, переведите на английский эту фразу. Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  я так и знала, что ты скажешь   Простите*,* пожалуйста, переведите на английский эту фразу. Спасибо.

 ~I knew that you will say this.

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":2welltmc  я так и знала, что ты скажешь   Простите*,* пожалуйста, переведите на английский эту фразу. Спасибо.

 ~I knew that you will say this.[/quote:2welltmc] 
I knew you would say that.

----------


## tohca

*Рассказ о Саре: часть четвётая - С какой целью?*
1. Письмо от Линды.
2. Дело в том, что Джуди и Роберт стали встрчаться.
3. Конечно, "неофициально". Кроме меня, никто не знает об этом.
4. Четверг я видела их в кафе,
5. Но в субботу вечером я была в Клойстере и вилела, как они целовались.
(Клойстере - что это значет? по-английски, пожалуйста)
6. Какой он подлец!
7. Джуди всегда говорила, что она твоя близкая подруга.
8. Какая она свинья!
9. Они не знаят, что я знаю так что это наш с тобой секрет.
10. Я надеюсь, что я не сделала ошибук, что написала тебе это письмо.
11. Как я уже сказала, я думаю что ты бы хотела знать об этом.
12. Если я тебе расстроила, извине роди Бога.
13. Привет от Кристины и Мишель.
14. Твоя подруга Линда.
15. Не знаю почему, но я даже обрадовалась,
16. кагда прочитала это письмо.
17. Нет, я знаю почему, конечно, из-за Митя.
18. Теперь я "имела право" делать всё, что хочу.
19. А вдруг Линда врёт? Нет, не может быть.
20. А вдруг она ошиблась, и это был не Роберт?
21. Врядли. А вдруг ... Нет, она не стала бы врать.
22. С какой целью? 
Пожалуйста, исправьте, мои ответы. Спасибо.

----------


## translationsnmru

Клойстер - probably the Cloister Inn in Princeton.

----------


## Оля

> *Рассказ о Саре: часть четвёртая - С какой целью?*
> 1. Письмо от Линды.
> 2. "Дело в том, что Джуди и Роберт стали встречаться.
> 3. Конечно, "неофициально". Кроме меня, никто не знает об этом.
> 4. В четверг я видела их в кафе,
> 5. А в субботу вечером я была в Клойстере и видела, как они целовались.
> (Клойстере - что это значет? по-английски, пожалуйста I have no idea)
> 6. Какой он подлец!
> 7. Джуди всегда говорила, что она твоя близкая подруга.
> ...

----------


## tohca

Теперь, allow me to переведите на английский. Please correct me if I got the meaning of the story wrong.
1. Letter from Linda.
2. "The thing is that Judy and Robert have started dating each other.
3. Of course this in not 'official'. Except for me, no one else knows about it.
4. On Thursday, I saw them at the cafe.
5. And on Friday evening, while I was at the Cloister, I saw them kissing.
6. He's such a scoundrel.
7. Judy always claims that she's your close friend.
8. What a swine!
9. They do not know that I know about it. Let that be our secret.
10. I hope that I have not made a mistake writing you this letter.
11. As I have said, I think that you would like to know about that.
12. For god's sake, if I have made  you upset, please forgive me.
13. Regards from Christine and Michelle.
14. Your friend, Linda."
15. I don't know why, but I felt elated,
16. after reading the letter.
17. No, I know why. It's because of Mitya.
18. Now I have the right to do anything I want.
19. What if Linda was lying? No, that's not possible.
20. What if she was mistaken, and that it was not Robert?
21. Not likely. What if........ No, she has not started to lie.
22. What is the point?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Теперь, allow me to переведите на английский. Please correct me if I got the meaning of the story wrong. 
> 21.  No, she has not started to lie.

 _No, she wouldn't lie_. 
And you are missing one sentence between your #4 and #5. 
Also, if I remember correctly, it does say "но" rather than "а" in #5. (I have listened to it briefly earlier this morning, but I can be mistaken)

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Теперь, allow me to переведите на английский. Please correct me if I got the meaning of the story wrong. 
> 21.  No, she has not started to lie.   _No, she wouldn't lie_. 
> And you are missing one sentence between your #4 and #5. 
> Also, if I remember correctly, it does say "но" rather than "а" in #5. (I have listened to it briefly earlier this morning, but I can be mistaken)

 Cпасибо. Ты права. (You're right). Here's the full sentence: 
4. В четверг я видела их в кафе, но подумала, что они наверно просто занимаются вместе.
On Thursday I saw them at the cafe but thought that they were probably studying together.

----------


## Leof

4. В четверг я видела их в кафе, но подумала, что они, наверно, просто занимаются вместе.

----------


## tohca

*Часть четвёртая - Грамматика* Переведите на русский
1. Linda said that she saw Robert and Judy kissing.
Линда говорила, что она видела, Роберт и джуди целовались. 
2. I think I hear someone speaking Russian.
По-моему, я слышу, как кто-то говорит по-русский. 
3. I saw Nina drinking the vodka.
Я видел, как Нина пила водку. 
4. We heard Vera crying.
Мы слышали, как Вера плакала. 
5. Thank goodness, no one saw us kissing.
Славо Богу, никто нивидил, как мы целовались. 
6. I heard that Masha is getting married.
Я слышал, что Маша входить замуж.

----------


## Оля

> *Часть четвёртая - Грамматика* Переведите на русский
> 1. Linda said that she saw Robert and Judy kissing.
> Линда сказала, что она видела, как Роберт и Джуди целовались. 
> 2. I think I hear someone speaking Russian.
> По-моему, я слышу, как кто-то говорит по-русски_. 
> 3. I saw Nina drinking the vodka.
> Я видел, как Нина пила водку. 
> 4. We heard Vera crying.
> Мы слышали, как Вера плакала. 
> ...

----------


## tohca

*Часть четвёртая - Грамматика* Переведите на русский - Лист 2
1. Bill fell in love with Monica at first sight.
Вилл влюбилась в Монику с первого взгляда. 
2. Monica fell in love with Bill at first sight.
Моника влюбилась в Вилла с первого взгляда. 
3. Bill fell in love with Kathleen at first sight.
Вилл влюбилась в Катлин с первого взгляда. 
4. Does Bill love Hillary?
Вилл любит Хиллари? 
5. Jim has three sports cars.
У Джима три спортивных машины. 
6. Laura doesn't have any money.
У Лауры нет денег. 
7. I can't stand Moe.
Я терпеть не могу Мое. 
8. Where's the letter from Courtney?
Где письмо от Кортни?

----------


## tohca

> 6. I heard that Masha is getting married.
> Я слышал, что Маша вышла замуж.

 When does one use выходить замуж?

----------


## DDT

Маша вышла замуж.
Masha got married. 
 Маша хотела бы выходить замуж.
Masha would like to marry. 
Correct?

----------


## tohca

> Маша вышла замуж.
> Masha got married. 
>  Маша хотела бы выходить замуж.
> Masha would like to marry. 
> Correct?

 Looks good. If it's right then I'm clear on the usage of the above terms. Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> Маша вышла замуж.
> Masha got married. 
>  Маша хотела бы выйти замуж.
> Masha would like to marry. 
> Correct?

 "хотела бы _выходить_ замуж" means she would like to marry permanently, many times   ::

----------


## Оля

> 1. Bill fell in love with Monica at first sight. Билл влюбился в Монику с первого взгляда. 
> 2. Monica fell in love with Bill at first sight.
> Моника влюбилась в Билла с первого взгляда. 
> 3. Bill fell in love with Kathleen at first sight. Билл влюбился в Кэтлин с первого взгляда. 
> 4. Does Bill love Hillary? Билл любит Хиллари?

----------


## tohca

*Часть четвёртая - Грамматика* Переведите на русский - Лист 3
1. I had the right to do everything I wanted.
Я имел право делать всё, что хочу. 
2. You don't have the right to lie.
Ты не имеешь права врать. 
3. Before women didn't have the right to go to Princeton.
Раньше женщины не имели права учиться в Принстоне. 
4. He doesn't have the right to criticize us.
Он не имеет права критиковать нас. 
5. I have the right to live in Siberia. 
Я имею право жить в Сибири. 
6. Not everyone has the right to buy beer.
Не всё не имеют права покупать пибо. 
Пожалуйсть, исправьте мои ошибки. Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> 2. You don't have the right to lie.
> Ты не имеешь права врать. Hm, I think that everyone has such "right"  Maybe "лгать" is better here. 
> 6. Not everyone has the right to buy beer.
> Не все _ имеют право покупать пиво. 
> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки. Спасибо.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  2. You don't have the right to lie.
> Ты не имеешь права врать. Hm, I think that everyone has such "right"  Maybe "лгать" is better here.

 What's the difference between врать а лгать?

----------


## Оля

> What's the difference between врать аnd лгать?

 врать - более разговорный вариант и обычно более грубый.
лгать - более книжный вариант.

----------


## tohca

*Часть четвёртая - Грамматика* Домашнее задание - Упражнение одно - Лист S4-5
Послушайте, переведите и ответьте на вопросы.
1. С кем Роберт встречаться?
Who is Robert going out with? 
2. Кто знает об зтом?
Who knows about it? 
3. Где Линда была в чытверг? Кто еще там был?
Where was Linda on Thursday? Who else was there? 
4. Где Линда Была в суботу? Что она там видела?
Where was Linda on Friday? What did she see there? 
5. Что Линда горорит о Роберте?
What did Linda say about Robert? 
6. Что Линда говорит о джуди?
What did Linda say about Judy? 
7. Что Линда надеется она не делала?
What did Linda hope not to have done? 
8. Какая о Саре была реакция, когда она прочитала письмо?
What was Sara's reaction when she read the letter? 
9. Сара думает что Линда врёт?
Did Sara think that Linda lied? 
10. Сара думает что Линда ошиблась? 
Did Sara think that Linda was mistaken? 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки. Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> *Часть четвёртая - Грамматика* Домашнее задание - Упражнение (номер) один - Лист S4-5
> Послушайте, переведите и ответьте на вопросы.
> 1. С кем Роберт встречается?
> Who is Robert going out with? 
> 2. Кто знает об зтом?
> Who knows about it? 
> 3. Где Линда была в четверг? Кто еще там был?
> Where was Linda on Thursday? Who else was there? 
> 4. Где Линда была в субботу? Что она там видела?
> ...

 By the way, there are different tenses in the Russian and in the English sentences (R - present, E - past).

----------


## tohca

oops

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  What's the difference between врать аnd лгать?   врать - более разговорный вариант и обычно более грубый.
> лгать - более книжный вариант.

 So врать is less formal, while лгать is more formal? I hope I translated your explanations correctly.

----------


## Оля

> So врать is less formal, while лгать is more formal? I hope I translated your explanations correctly.

 Yes. And врать is a bit rude.

----------


## tohca

> 7. Что Линда надеется не сделать? (This sentence doesn't sound goog in Russian)
> What did Linda hope not to have done?

 How to make it better? Как сделать лучше? Пожалуйста.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  7. Что Линда надеется не сделать? (This sentence doesn't sound goog in Russian)
> What did Linda hope not to have done?   How to make it better? Как сделать лучше? Пожалуйста.

 (in this case): 
Чего Линда хотела (бы) избежать?
Чего Линда надеялась избежать?

----------


## tohca

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":24kle0dy  7. Что Линда надеется не сделать? (This sentence doesn't sound goog in Russian)
> What did Linda hope not to have done?   How to make it better? Как сделать лучше? Пожалуйста.

 (in this case): 
Чего Линда хотела (бы) избежать?
Чего Линда надеялась избежать?[/quote:24kle0dy]
избежать somehow doesn't reflect what I think the author wants. I think what is intended is this:
Linda is hoping that she has not made a mistake by writing the letter to Sara. And the key word to use is надеется.
But I'm most likely wrong.   ::

----------


## Оля

> избежать somehow doesn't reflect what I think the author wants. I think what is intended is this:
> Linda is hoping that she has not made a mistake by writing the letter to Sara. And the key word to use is надеется.
> But I'm most likely wrong.

 Hm, I thought this question meant that Linda _не хотела бы обидеть подругу_. But... if it's "has not made a mistake by writing the letter" then "Чего Линда надеялась избежать?" is ok too. 
Because "Чего Линда не хотела бы сделать?" sounds bad (not only in this case). I.e. you could ask "Чего Линда не хотела бы *делать*?" if the anwer is that Linda wouldn't to to wash up (plates and dishes) or to dust.
But in a case, where you think about the consequences of your action, it doesn't work. This sentence sounds odd in this case. 
"Что Линда надеется не сделать?" is very odd too.
So the sentence should be "_Чего Линда надеется избежать?_". I dare to affirm that "не сделать" = "избежать" in this case.

----------


## Оля

By the way, you can ask "Чего Линда _не хочет совершить_?" (The answer is "ошибку").   ::   
P.S. Or "Что Линда надеется не совершить?",.... but it's odd for me again.

----------


## Leof

> By the way, you can ask "Чего Линда _не хочет совершить_?" (The answer is "ошибк*и*").  
> .

 Вопрос кого?чего? - ошибки

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  By the way, you can ask "Чего Линда _не хочет совершить_?" (The answer is "ошибк*и*").  
> .   Вопрос кого?чего? - ошибки

 No.  *Чего* она *не* хочет совершить? 
but 
она не хочет совершить *ошибку*.

----------


## Leof

No. 
Это чепуха!  ::  
Что она не хочет совершить - ошибку. *Чего* она не хочит совершить - ошибки. 
Я не верю что я *это* тебе _объясняю_!
Оля, это элементарные правила склонения сущ. по падежам. 
Вот примеры неправильных ответов:
Чего ты хочешь? - хлеб и зрелища.
Чего ты хочешь? - месть!

----------


## Оля

> Что она не хочет совершить - ошибку. *Чего* она не хочит совершить - ошибки. 
> Оля, это элементарные правила склонения сущ. по падежам.

 Если подходить строго грамматически, то ты прав.
Но просто ТАК ("Она не хочет совершить *ошибки*") никто не скажет.
Даже если меня спросят "*Чего* ты не хочешь совершить?", я отвечу "*Ошибку* я не хочу совершить!", потому что иначе получится, что я не хочу совершить "ошибки" во множественном числе. 
Русский язык вообще не логичен   ::

----------


## Lampada

> ]...
> Чего ты хочешь? - хлеб и зрелища.
> Чего ты хочешь? - месть[/color]!

 А разве не _Хлеба и зрелищ!  Мести!_.

----------


## Leof

Я выбрал эти примеры нарочно - в них эта ашипка ачивидна.

----------


## Lampada

> Я выбрал эти примеры нарочно - в них эта ашипка ачивидна.

 Да ну вас!    ::  Запутываете тут народ.

----------


## Leof

я исправил.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  Я выбрал эти примеры нарочно - в них эта ашипка ачивидна.   Да ну вас!    Запутываете тут народ.

 That's our Leof!

----------


## tohca

> в них эта ашипка ачивидна.

 Пожалуйста, что это значет? По-английски, если это возможно.

----------


## tohca

> Да ну вас!    Запутываете тут народ.

  Пожалуйста, что это значет? Спасибо.

----------


## tohca

*Часть четвёртая - Грамматика* Домашнее задание - Упражнение номер два - Лист S4-6
1. не имей+ права
Я не имею права сказать это. I have no right to say that. 
2. делай+ ошибку
Он без концо делает ошибку. He makes mistakes all the time. 
3. а вдруг
А вдруг они не можем приходить в наши доме? 
What if they can't come to our house? 
4. вра+
Она никогда не врать. 
5. кроме
Кроме меня, никто не хочет это книгу. 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки. Спасибо.

----------


## tohca

*Часть четвёртая - Грамматика* Домашнее задание - Упражнение номер тпи - Лист S4-6
Переведите на русский.
1. I hope that no one saw us dancing together.
Я надеюсь, что никто не видели нас танцевали вместе. 
2. No, it can't be! He made a mistake.
Нет, не вряд ли! Он ошиблась. 
3. Last night I saw them in the club.
Вчера вечером, я их видел в клубе.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  в них эта ашипка ачивидна.   Пожалуйста, что это значет? По-английски, если это возможно.

 It meas: In these samples this _eror is evidant_. 
These samples were grammatically incorrect:
Чего ты хочешь? - хлеб и зрелища. 
Чего ты хочешь? - месть! 
The true answers would be:
хлеба и зрелищ
мести

----------


## tohca

> хлеб и зрелища

 Исвини пожалуйста, А что "хлеба и зрелищ"  (bread and sight?)  ::  
Спасибо, за терпение.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by Leof  хлеб и зрелища   Исвини пожалуйста, А что "хлеба и зрелищ"  (bread and sight?)  
> Спасибо, за терпение.

 "Хлеба и зрелищ" is a Russian translation of Latin "panem et circenses!" (Bread and circuses!) 
This is an old Roman phrase that you most probably have heard about.

----------


## tohca

> "Хлеба и зрелищ" is a Russian translation of Latin "panem et circenses!" (Bread and circuses!) 
> This is an old Roman phrase that you most probably have heard about.

 Yes, can't say I have, but what does it mean? And when do you use it, I mean in what situations? Do you still use that phrase "хлеба и зрелищ" much in Russia?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by translations.nm.ru  "Хлеба и зрелищ" is a Russian translation of Latin "panem et circenses!" (Bread and circuses!) 
> This is an old Roman phrase that you most probably have heard about.   Yes, can't say I have, but what does it mean? And when do you use it, I mean in what situations? Do you still use that phrase "хлеба и зрелищ" much in Russia?

 Nope, we don't use it in Russian a whole lot  :: . Leof just used it as an example of why genetive case should be used instead of nominative. As to its meaning, it describes the way the Roman government used to appease poor Roman citizens. As long as Roman plebeians had their free food and entertainment, they were content and not likely to riot.

----------


## tohca

[quote=translations.nm.ru] 

> Originally Posted by "translations.nm.ru":2gndt3zv  "Хлеба и зрелищ" is a Russian translation of Latin "panem et circenses!" (Bread and circuses!) 
> This is an old Roman phrase that you most probably have heard about.   Yes, can't say I have, but what does it mean? And when do you use it, I mean in what situations? Do you still use that phrase "хлеба и зрелищ" much in Russia?

 Nope, we don't use it in Russian a whole lot  :: . Leof just used it as an example of why genetive case should be used instead of nominative. As to its meaning, it describes the way the Roman government used to appease poor Roman citizens. As long as Roman plebeians had their free food and entertainment, they were content and not likely to riot.[/quote:2gndt3zv]
Большое спасибо! Сейчас всё ясно.

----------


## Оля

> Пожалуйста, что это знач*и*т?

----------


## Оля

> 2. делай+  ошибку
> Он без конца делает ошибки. He makes mistakes all the time. 
> 3. а вдруг
> А вдруг они не смогут к нам прийти?
> What if they can't come to our house? 
> 4. вра+ what's this?
> Она никогда не врёт. 
> 5. кроме
> Кроме меня, никто не хочет [a verb is needed, i.e. читать] эту книгу.

----------


## Оля

> Домашнее задание - Упражнение номер три ("Упражнение три" is ok too) - Лист S4-6
> Переведите на русский.
> 1. I hope that no one saw us dancing together.
> Я надеюсь, что никто не видел_, как мы танцевали вместе. (There is no accusativus cum infinitivo in Russian) 
> 2. No, it can't be! He made a mistake.
> Нет, _ вряд ли (or "не может быть!")! Он ошиблась. 
> 3. Last night I saw them in the club.
> Вчера вечером_ я их видел в клубе.

----------


## Оля

> Извини, пожалуйста, а что значит (or что такое) "хлеба и зрелищ"  (bread and sight?)  
> Спасибо_ за терпение.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by tohca  2. No, it can't be! He made a mistake.
> Нет, _ вряд ли (or "не может быть!")! Он ошиблась.

 I didn't notice it at first: *He* made a mistake. - *Он* ошиб*ся*. *She* made a mistake. - *Она* ошиб*лась*.

----------


## tohca

> 4. вра+ what's this?
> Она никогда не врёт.

 врать = lie
вра+ (the + is where you add the endings of the noun or verb)
It's the system that is used by the Princeton professors of identifying the stem of the words. It's supposed to make conjugation of verbs and nouns easier. I think it complicates things.

----------


## Оля

> врать = lie
> вра+ (the + is where you add the endings of the noun or verb)

 *врать*: 
я вру
ты врёшь
он врёт
мы врём
вы врёте
они врут 
Where is "вра" in these forms? In infinitive only. So no any additions to "вра" (in present tense).

----------


## Leof

> я вру 
> ты врёшь 
> он врёт 
> мы врём 
> вы врёте 
> они врут

 Wouldn't it be a nice signature?  ::

----------


## Оля

> я вру 
> ты врёшь 
> он врёт 
> мы врём 
> вы врёте 
> они врут
> 			
> 		  Wouldn't it be a nice signature?

 No.   ::  
A nice signature would be: 
я льву
ты львёшь
он львёт
мы львём
вы львёте
они львут   ::

----------


## Leof

> я льву 
> ты львёшь 
> он львёт 
> мы львём 
> вы львёте 
> они львут

  ::

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  врать = lie
> вра+ (the + is where you add the endings of the noun or verb)   *врать*: 
> я вру
> ты врёшь
> он врёт
> мы врём
> вы врёте
> они врут 
> Where is "вра" in these forms? In infinitive only. So no any additions to "вра" (in present tense).

 Yes you are right. That Princeton Prof is a little 'off'. That's how it is in the study materials. Apart from this minor 'difficulty' I think the material is "первоклассный".

----------


## tohca

> 5. кроме
> Кроме меня, никто не хочет [a verb is needed, i.e. читать] эту книгу.

 Кроме меня, никто не хочет читать эту книгу. 
Или
Кроме меня, никто не хочет прочитать эту книгу.
Лучше?
And what is the subtle difference in the 2 sentences?
Спасибо.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by Оля  5. кроме
> Кроме меня, никто не хочет [a verb is needed, i.e. читать] эту книгу.   Кроме меня, никто не хочет читать эту книгу. 
> Или
> Кроме меня, никто не хочет прочитать эту книгу.
> Лучше?
> And what is the subtle difference in the 2 sentences?
> Спасибо.

 Only the first one is correct. In negative sentences, you can only use an imprefective form after "хотеть". 
"Я хочу прочтитать эту книгу", but "Я не хочу читать эту книгу".

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  5. кроме
> Кроме меня, никто не хочет [a verb is needed, i.e. читать] эту книгу.   Кроме меня, никто не хочет читать эту книгу. 
> Или
> Кроме меня, никто не хочет прочитать эту книгу.
> Лучше?
> And what is the subtle difference in the 2 sentences?
> Спасибо.

 _Никто не хочет читать эту книгу_. _Никто не хочет прочесть эту книгу_. _Никто не хочет прочитать эту книгу_. 
These three sentences are all correct for me. Just the first is a bit better then two last ones. But I's say that there is a little difference in the sense. I don't know how to explain it   ::

----------


## tohca

*Рассказ о Саре: часть пятая - Какие у тебя планы на уикэнд?*
1. Мы с Митей вес день занемалась в быблютеке.
2. Потом мы пошли в кофе. Митя знал, что у меня есть друг,
3. но мы никогда не говорили об этом.
4. А у Мити есть подруга? Я никогда не спрашивала его.
5. Конечно, он был эказал мне об этом.
6. "Сара, какие у тебя планы на уикэнд?" Спросил он.
7. "Я свободна. Почему ты спрасиваешь?"
8. спросила я.
9. "Дела в чтом, что у моих родители дача. 
10. Может быть, ты хотела бы увидеть рукую природу?"
11. Я не знала, что ответить. Кто там будет кроме нас?
12. Его родители? Его младший брат?
13. Или мы будем одни?
14. "Хорошо," ответила я и улыбнулась. "Митя, что как дача? Сколько там комнать?"
15. спросила я.
16. "Дача как дача."
17. "Что мы будем там делать? Мы будем там 
18. ночевать?" спросила я.
19. "Наверно, ночевать не будем." ответил Митя.
20. Пятницу я легла очень поздно.
21. Сюзан почему-то решела устроить вечеренку.
22. Она пригласила каких-то людей, но я не кого там не знала.
23. Все пели, пьели и танцавали.
24. Но вез Митя была 
25. скучно.
26. Суботу утром я встала в семь,
27. Приняла душ, оделась и пошла на вокзал. Я пришла на вокзал, и конечно, Митя уже там.
28. Стоял и сдал меня.
29. "Доброе утро! Как ты спала сегодня?"
30. спросил Митя.
31. "Так себя. Я легла очень поздно.
32. Сюзан почему-то устроила вечеренку?
33. И я не могла заснуть.
34. "Хорошо была на вечеринке?" спросил он.
35. Не очень. Когда нет интересьня людей, 
36. всегда скучно." сказала я.
37. Да, я тебе хорошо понимаю." сказал он. 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки. Спасибо.

----------


## Leof

> *Рассказ о Саре: часть пятая - Какие у тебя планы на уикэнд?*
> 1. Мы с Митей весь день занимались в *библиотеке*. быблютеке sounds incredible though! I love this word!
> 2. Потом мы пошли в кaф*е*. Митя знал, что у меня есть друг,
> 3. но мы никогда не говорили об этом.
> 4. А у Мити есть подруга? Я никогда не спрашивала его.
> 5. Конечно, он бы cказал мне об этом.
> 6. "Сара, какие у тебя планы на уикэнд?" спросил он. 
> 7. "Я свободна. Почему ты спрашиваешь?"
> 8. спросила я.
> ...

 Оля, я не силён насчёт прямой речи. По-моему, там другая пунктуация.

----------


## Оля

> "Сара, какие у тебя планы на уикэнд?" - спросил он. 
> Кто там будет, кроме нас? 
> Мы будем там ночевать?" - спросила я. 
> "Наверно, ночевать не будем," - ответил Митя. 
> Все пили, пели и танцевали. 
> всегда скучно," - сказала я. 
> "Да, я тебя хорошо понимаю," - сказал он.

  

> и сдал меня.

 Не надо с такими дружить!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by tohca  "Сара, какие у тебя планы на уикэнд?" - спросил он. 
> Кто там будет, кроме нас? 
> Мы будем там ночевать?" - спросила я. 
> "Наверно, ночевать не будем," - ответил Митя. 
> Все пили, пели и танцевали. 
> всегда скучно"*,* - сказала я. 
> "Да, я тебя хорошо понимаю"*,* - сказал он.

----------


## tohca

Спасибо все за помощь.
[quote="tohca"]*Рассказ о Саре: часть пятая - Грамматика лист 5-1* Переведите на русский
1. I am going to sleep on the floor.
Я буду спать на полу. 
2. Are you going to spend the night in the dorm?
Ты будешь ночевать в общежитие? 
3. When is Dima going to listen to (his) parents?
Когда Дима будет слушать родители? 
4. No one is going to go to sleep at 8:00.
Никого не будет ложиться в восемь. 
5. We are going to live in an apartment in Petersburg.
Мы будем жить в квартире в Петербурге. 
6. Where are you all going to wait?
Где вы будете ждадть? 
7. They are going to get up every day at 5:00.
Они будут всавать кажди день в пять. 
8. When will you be in Moscow?
Когда ты будешь в Москве? 
9. I will be at home tonight.
Я буду дома севодня вечером. 
10. They will be in Princeton a whole week.
Они будут в Принстоне целыю неделью. 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ответы. Срасиба.

----------


## Rtyom

> Спасибо все за помощь.       Originally Posted by tohca  *Рассказ о Саре: часть пятая - Грамматика лист 5-1* Переведите на русский
> 1. I am going to sleep on the floor.
> Я буду спать на полу. 
> 2. Are you going to spend the night in the dorm?
> Ты будешь ночевать в общежитии? 
> 3. When is Dima going to listen to (his) parents?
> Когда Дима будет слушать родителей? 
> 4. No one is going to go to sleep at 8:00.
> Никого не будет ложиться в восемь. 
> ...

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо всем за помощь. 
> 3. When is Dima going to listen to (his) parents?
> Когда Дима будет слушаться родителей? 
> 4. No one is going to go to sleep at 8:00. Никто не будет ложиться в восемь. 
> 7. They are going to get up every day at 5:00.
> Они будут вставать каждый день в пять. 
> 9. I will be at home tonight.
> Я буду дома сегодня вечером.

----------


## tohca

Спасибо всем за помощь. *Рассказ о Саре: часть пятая - Грамматика лист 5-3* Переведите на русский
1. Someone said that Vadik is getting married.
Кто-то сказал, Вадик будет жениться. 
2. For some reason, no one wanted to iron my pants.
Почему-то, никто не хочет гладить мои брюки. 
3. She bought some kind on German camera.
Она курила какой-то немецкий фотоаппарат. 
4. He's from a small town in Asia.
Он из маленкую города на Азий. 
5. Vera fell in love with some guy.
Вера влюбился кто-то парень. 
6. I saw your keys somewhere in the living room.
Я видил твои ключи где-то гостиная. 
7. Masha said something about Shura.
Маша говорит что-то о Шуру. 
8. They saw someone at the dacha.
Они ведили кто-то на даче. 
Исправьте мои ответы, пожалуйста.

----------


## Leof

> 1. Someone said that Vadik is getting married.
> Кто-то сказал,(что) Вадик ж*е*нится/ скоро ж*е*нится/ собирается жен*и*ться. 
> 2. For some reason, no one wanted to iron my pants.
> Почему-то_ никто не хочет гладить мои брюки. 
> 3. She bought some kind of(?) German camera.
> Она купила какой-то немецкий фотоаппарат. 
> 4. He's from a small town in Asia.
> Он из маленького города в Азии. 
> 5. Vera fell in love with some guy.
> ...

----------


## Оля

> Я видел твои ключи где-то в гостинной.

 гостиная should be with one "н": где-то в гостиной.

----------


## Leof

Как это ни ужаснно, это правда!  ::  
Я подумал так из-за ванной.

----------


## Оля

> Как это ни ужаснно, это правда!

 Как ни ужаснннно, ты опять сделал ошибку.   ::   Но это, наверное, тоже из-за ванннной!   ::

----------


## Leof

Я нарочнно! :P

----------


## Оля

Ааа, яснно   ::

----------


## tohca

Спасибо всем за помощь. *Рассказ о Саре: часть пятая - Грамматика лист 5-4* Переведите на русский
1. I thought that you loved him.
Я подумал, что ты любешь его. 
2. We heard that she played tennis well.
Мы слушали, что она хорошо играет теннис. 
3. He knew that I had 10 sports cars.
Он знал, что у меня десятов спортывних машин. 
4. Everyone thought that you went to Brown.
Все думали, что ты учиться в Броуне. 
5. When I saw them I asked how they were getting along.
Когда я видил их, я спразил как они поживают. 
6. Rita said that she lived in California.
Рита сказала, что она живёт в Калифорнии. 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ответы.

----------


## Оля

> 1. I thought that you loved him.
> Я _думал, что ты любишь его. 
> 2. We heard that she played tennis well.
> Мы слышали, что она хорошо играет в теннис. 
> 3. He knew that I had 10 sports cars.
> Он знал, что у меня (есть) десять спортивных машин. 
> 4. Everyone thought that you went to Brown.
> Все думали, что ты уехал в Броун_. 
> 5. When I saw them I asked how they were getting along.
> ...

----------


## Rtyom

Уехал в Бр*а*ун?

----------


## Оля

> Уехал в Бр*а*ун?

 Да, пожалуй, в Браун.

----------


## translationsnmru

Все думали, что ты учишься в Брауне.... 
To go to Brown (Princeton, Harvard etc) значит _учиться_ в Брауне и так далее. Скорее всего, здесь имеется в виду именно это.

----------


## Оля

> Все думали, что ты учишься в Брауне.... 
> To go to Brown (Princeton, Harvard etc) значит _учиться_ в Брауне и так далее. Скорее всего, здесь имеется в виду именно это.

 Тогда: _Все думали, что ты уехал учиться в Браун._ 
Кстати, а как тогда сказать "Ты уехал/поехал в Браун"?

----------


## tohca

Спасибо всем за помощь.  *Рассказ о Саре: часть пятая - Грамматика лист 5-6* Послушайте, переведите и ответьте на вапросы. 
1.Что Сара с Митей делали весь день?
What did Sara and Mitya do the whole day? 
2. Что Митя знал о Саре?
What does Mitya know about Sara? 
3. Что бы Митя сказал?
What was Mitya going to say? 
4. куда Митя пригласил Сару?
Where was Mitya inviting Sara to? 
5. Какой у Сара бы вопрос?
What kind of questions does Sara has? 
6. Как Сара спала в пятницу? Почему?
How did Sara sleep on Friday? Why? 
7. Что Сюзан делала в пятницу?
What did Susan do on Friday? 
8. Что делали на вечеринки?
What did they do at the party? 
9. Что Сара делала в субботу утром?
What did Sara do on Saturday morning? 
10. Почему Сара сказала что была в скучно на вечерики?
Why did Sara say that the party was boring? 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои послушайте и переведите. Спасибо.

----------


## Leof

> Спасибо всем за помощь.  *Рассказ о Саре: часть пятая - Грамматика лист 5-6* Послушайте, переведите и ответьте на вопросы. 
> 1.Что Сара с Митей делали весь день?
> What did Sara and Mitya do the whole day? 
> 2. Что Митя знает о Саре?
> What does Mitya know about Sara? 
> 3. Что бы Митя сказал?Что Митя собирался сказать?
> What was Mitya going to say? 
> 4. куда Митя пригласил Сару?
> Where was Mitya inviting Sara to? 
> ...

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by tohca  10. Почему Сара сказала, что вечерика была скучной?

 вечеринка 
or "...сказала, что на вечеринке было скучно".

----------


## Leof

Угу. Не заметил. 
Я подумал, перевод точный - а то получaлось it was boring on the party.

----------


## tohca

err

----------


## tohca

The audio for the above exercise can be found here ---> http://www.zshare.net/audio/2171564948d580/ 
Я надеюсь, что оно работеть.

----------


## Оля

> 1.Что Сара с Митей делали весь день?
> What did Sara and Mitya do the whole day?
> Они весь день занимались в библиотеке. 
> 2. Что Митя знал о Саре?
> What did Mitya know about Sara?
> Митя знал, что у неё есть друг. 
> 3. Что бы Митя сказал? Что Митя собирался сказать?
> What was Mitya going to say?
> Может быть, он собирался сказать, что_ у него тоже есть подруга. 
> ...

----------


## tohca

> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ОТВЕТЫ. Спасибо.

 Извините, Я хочу сказать, "Please correct my listening, comprehension and translation". Как это сказать? Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ОТВЕТЫ. Спасибо.
> 			
> 		  Извините, Я хочу сказать, "Please correct my listening, comprehension and translation". Как это сказать? Спасибо.

 Буквально это перевести нельзя.
Можно сказать: _Проверьте, пожалуйста, правильно ли я всё услышал и понял, и правильно ли я перевёл._ 
"Исправьте мои послушайте и переведите" - это бессмыслица. "Послушайте" и "переведите" - это вообще императив.

----------


## tohca

> _Проверьте, пожалуйста, правильно ли я всё услышал и понял, и правильно ли я перевёл._

 Спасибо. Но это фраза очень трудно.

----------


## Wowik

> Спасибо. Но это фраза очень трудная.

----------


## Оля

> _Проверьте, пожалуйста, правильно ли я всё услышал и понял, и правильно ли я перевёл._   Спасибо. Но это фраза очень трудная.

 Зато она звучит по-русски.
Если хочешь сказать проще, тогда _"проверьте, пожалуйста, мои ОТВЕТЫ (or варианты)"_.

----------


## tohca

Спасибо всем за помощь.  *Рассказ о Саре: часть пятая - Грамматика лист 5-7* Составить предложение
1. пригласи+
Я хотел бы пригласить тебя в дома.
I want to invite you to my house. 
2. комната
У меня есть большая комната.
I have a big room. 
3. свободен
Ты свододешь завтра?
Are you free tomorrow? 
4. планы на
Какие у ваш планы на следущий неделю?
What plans do you have next week. 
5. один
У меня есть один солдат бумажный.
I have a papar soldier. 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ответы. Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> 1. пригласи+ (what does this plus mean?)
> Я хотел бы пригласить тебя к себе домой.
> I want to invite you to my house. 
> 2. комната
> У меня _ большая комната.
> I have a big room. 
> 3. свободен
> Ты свободен завтра?
> Are you free tomorrow? 
> ...

----------


## tohca

> 1. пригласи+ (what does this plus mean?)
> Я хотел бы пригласить тебя к себе домой.
> I want to invite you to my house.

 пригласи+ is the Princeton system to identify the stem word for пригласить. It is supposed to help in the conjugation of verbs.

----------


## tohca

Переведите на английский, пожалуйста. 
Один солдат на свете жил
 Красилый и отважный
Но он игрушкой детской был
 Ведь был солдат бумажный 
Он переделать мир хотел
 Чтоб был счастливым каждый
А сам на ниточке висил
 Ведь был солдат бумажный 
Он был бы рад. В огонь и в дым
 За вас погибнуть дважды
Но потешались вы над ним
 Ведь был солдат бумажный 
Не доверяли вы ему
 Своих секретов важных
А почему? А потому,
 что был солдат бумажный 
А он судьбу с вою кляня
 Не тихой жизни жаждал
И всё пржил: огня огня
 Забыв, что он бумажный 
В огонь? Ну что ж иди! Идёшь?
 И он шагнул однажды
И там сгорел он ни за грош
 Ведь был солдат Бумажный

----------


## Leof

> Переведите на английский, пожалуйста. 
> Один солдат на свете жил
>  Красилый* и отважный
> Но он игрушкой детской был
>  Ведь был солдат бумажный 
> There lived one souldier
> Powerfool and brave
> But he was a toy
> Because he was a paper soldier 
> ...

 *красивый - handsome
**висел - hung
***Он был бы рад - в огонь и дым, - he would be glad to die for you in flame and smoke
****судьбу свою кляня - blaming his fate
*****просил - asked 
стихи Булата Окуджавы

----------


## tohca

Ой, большое спасибо Лев! 
Здесь песня ---> http://www.zshare.net/audio/2226709db54331/

----------


## Lampada

> Ой, большое спасибо Лев! 
> Здесь песня ---> http://www.zshare.net/audio/2226709db54331/

 И ещё тут: Окуджава на МР

----------


## tohca

Спасибо Lampada. Did not know that it was already there in the Russian only section. Guess I am not ready to use that section of the forum yet. Maybe in a couple of months time. 
The song is part of the Princeton U Russian Language course material. This in the only one with the lyrics included. There are other songs there but without lyrics. 
I think I can sing the song now, but not too well.

----------


## Lampada

> ... There are other songs there but without lyrics.  ...

 Если хочешь, я могу поискать слова этих песен.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  ... There are other songs there but without lyrics.  ...    Если хочешь, я могу поискать слова этих песен.

 Yes please with a million thanks. Maybe you can give us lyrics a song at a time.
The thread for the songs are found here ---> http://www.princeton.edu/russian/SLA101/Songs/

----------


## Lampada

> ... Maybe you can give us lyrics a song at a time.
> The thread for the songs are found here ---> http://www.princeton.edu/russian/SLA101/Songs/

 Песенка о московском муравье  В последнюю осень  Голубой шарик  Искала  Марафон  Московское метро  Подмосковные вечера  Старый пиджак  Опустите, пожалуйста, синие шторы  Песня пожарников  Троллейбус

----------


## tohca

Большое Большое спасибо! Это очень отлично!

----------


## Оля

> Большое Большое спасибо! Это очень отлично!

 "Очень отлично" is wrong. Отлично is not used with очень. You can say "очень здорово", "очень хорошо", "очень классно". Or just "отлично", without очень.

----------


## grated_alyosha

Part Five of Story
Grammar Questions 
1. Что Сара с Митей делали весь день?
Сара с Митей весь день занимались в библиотеке. 
2. Что Митя знал о Саре?
Митя знал что Сара есть друг. 
3. Что бы Митя сказал?
Он спросил её если она уже есть планы на уикэнд. 
4. Куда Митя пригласил Сару?
Не его родителей дачу. 
5. Какой у Сары был вопрос? 
Если они будут одни. 
6. Как Сара спала в пятницу? Почему?
В пятницу она плохо спала. В пятницу её соседка Сюзан решила устроить вечеринку.  
7. Что Сюзан делала пятницу? 
В пятницу Сарина соседка Сюзан решила устроить вечеринку. 
8. Что делали на вечеринке?
Все пили, пели и танцевали. 
9. Что Сара делала в субботу утром?
В субботу утром она пошла на вокзал. 
10. Почему Сара сказала что было скучно на вечеринке?
Сара сказала была скучно на вечеринке потому-что там нет интересных людей.  
1. Я хотел бы пригласить тебя к себе домой. 
2. Добро пожаловать на мою новую комнату. 
3. Завтра я не свободен. 
4. У меня много планы на уикэнд. 
5. Мы с Сарой играли в гольф одни.  
1. Что ты будешь делать завтра?  - Мы будем сидеть дома и думаем о русскии грамматике.  
2. Вчера, почему-то я встал в пять часов, принял душ, оделся, и пошёл в библиотеку.  
3. Я не могу жить без дешёвого американского пива.  
Пожалуйста исправьте мои ошибки.  
Спасибо

----------


## Whilser

> Part Five of Story
> Grammar Questions 
> 1. Что Сара с Митей делали весь день?
> Сара с Митей весь день занимались в библиотеке.

 right!   

> 2. Что Митя знал о Саре?
> Митя знал что Сара есть друг.

 Митя знал, что Сара - друг.   

> 3. Что бы Митя сказал?
> Он спросил её если она уже есть планы на уикэнд.

 Он спросил есть ли у нее планы на выходные.  

> 4. Куда Митя пригласил Сару?
> Не его родителей дачу.

 *Типичная ошибка русских, изучающих английский и англоговорящих, изучающих русский - порядок слов!* 
На дачу его родителей.  

> 5. Какой у Сары был вопрос? 
> Если они будут одни.

 Будут ли они одни?   

> 6. Как Сара спала в пятницу? Почему?
> В пятницу она плохо спала. В пятницу её соседка Сюзан решила устроить вечеринку.

 right!  

> 7. Что Сюзан делала пятницу? 
> В пятницу Сарина соседка Сюзан решила устроить вечеринку.

 right!  

> 8. Что делали на вечеринке?
> Все пили, пели и танцевали.

 right!  

> 9. Что Сара делала в субботу утром?
> В субботу утром она пошла на вокзал.

 right!  

> 10. Почему Сара сказала что было скучно на вечеринке?
> Сара сказала была скучно на вечеринке потому-что там нет интересных людей.

 Сара сказала что было скучно на вечеринке потому, что там не было интересных людей.    

> 1. Я хотел бы пригласить тебя к себе домой.

 right!  

> 2. Добро пожаловать на мою новую комнату.

 Добро пожаловать в мою новую комнату.   

> 3. Завтра я не свободен.

 Завтра я занят (дела).  

> 4. У меня много планы на уикэнд.

 У меня много планов на выходные.  

> 5. Мы с Сарой играли в гольф одни.

 right!  

> 1. Что ты будешь делать завтра?  - Мы будем сидеть дома и думаем о русскии грамматике.

 Мы будем сидеть дома и размышлять о русской грамматике.  

> 2. Вчера, почему-то я встал в пять часов, принял душ, оделся, и пошёл в библиотеку.

 Вчера я встал почему-то в пять часов утра, принял душ, оделся и пошел в библиотеку. 

> 3. Я не могу жить без дешёвого американского пива.

 right! 

> Пожалуйста исправьте мои ошибки.

 Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.   

> Спасибо

 if you have any question, please feel free to contact me!  ::

----------


## lobitel_rus

Рассказ о Саре - Часть Шестая  _Сколько стоит билет туда и обратно?_ 
1. (На вокзале)
2. - Скажитье пожалуйста, сколько стоит 
3. билет туда и обратно в Кратово?
4. - Четыре рубля. 
5. Мы купили билеты и сразу сели на
6. поезд. 
7. Через час мы уже были на даче Митиных родителей.
8. Там, на природе, было прекрасно: чистый-чистый 
9. воздух, очень красивая река, прекрасно 
10. лес. У меня просто нет слов! 
11. Митя открыл дверь и сказал:
12. - Пожалуйста, входи.
13. Я вошла.... и все закричали: 
14. - С днём рождения! С днём рождения!
15. Там были все наши друзя из университета. 
16. То есть кроме Сюзан. Митя сказал, что он её
17. пригласил, но она сказала, что будет занята. 
18. Чёрт с ней!
19. - Митя, откуда ты знаешь о моём дне рождения?
20. Я же не говорила тебе, когда у меня день рождения. 
21. - Я видел твой паспорт. Ты однаждый его оставила
22. на столе, когда мы занимались в библиотеке. 
23. Мы пошли в другую комнату. На столе было 
24. очень много еды: импортная колбаса, 
25. две банки чёрной икры, много хлеба,
26. пять бутылок водки и, может быть, двадцать
27. Бутылок чешского пива.  Ничего себе!
28. - Боже мой! Это всё гля меня? У меня просто не слов.
29. Наконец мы были одни.
30. - Митя, большое тебе спасибо! Это так мило с твоей стороны. ты такой
31. милый! Ты молодец! Это прекрасно,
32. - сказала я и поцеловала его в щёку.  
Story about Sara – Part Six  _How much does a round trip ticket cost? 	_ 
(At the train station)
Tell me please, how much does a round trip ticket to Kratovo cost?
-	4 rubles.
We bought the tickets and immediately boarded the train.
In an hour we were already at Mita’s parent’s summer house. 
The country there was great: very clean air, a beautiful river and a wonderful forest.
I could hardly put it into words. 
Mita opened the front door and said: - Come in, please.  I opened the door and everybody yelled: Happy Birthday! Happy Birthday! 
All the people were our friends from the university.  All except Susan.  
Mita said that he invited her but she said that she would be busy.
To heck with her! 
-	Mita how did you know about my birthday?
I never told you when my birthday is.
-	I saw your passport.   One time while we were studying at the library, you left it out on the table.  
We entered a different room.  On the table was a lot of different food: imported sausage, two jars of caviar, a lot of bread, five bottles of vodka and maybe, twenty bottles of Czech beer. Wow!
-	Oh my gosh!  Is it all for me?  I can hardly express what this means to me.
Finally we were alone. 
-	Mita thank you very much.  It is very kind of you.  You are very kind.  You’re a great guy! It is great, - I said and kissed him on the cheek.   
I'm undertaking the Princeton Course and would appreciate any input from people who read this forum.  Please correct any mistakes!  
большой спасибо

----------


## Whilser

> Рассказ о Саре - Часть Шестая  _Сколько стоит билет туда и обратно?_ 
> 1. (На вокзале)
> 2. - _Скажите_ пожалуйста, сколько стоит 
> 3. билет туда и обратно в Кратово?
> 4. - Четыре рубля. 
> 5. Мы купили билеты и сразу сели на
> 6. поезд. 
> 7. Через час мы уже были на даче Митиных родителей.
> 8. Там, на природе, было прекрасно: чистый-чистый 
> ...

 Я только исправил ошибки, свой вариант перевода опубликую чуть ниже  ::

----------


## Whilser

> Story about Sara – Part Six  *Рассказ о Саре - шестая часть*  _How much does a round trip ticket cost?_  *Сколько стоит билет туда и обратно?* 
> (At the train station)  *(на вокзале)* 
> Tell me please, how much does a round trip ticket to Kratovo cost?  *Скажите пожалуйста, сколько стоит билет в Кратово туда и обратно?* 
> -	4 rubles.  *4 рубля.* 
> We bought the tickets and immediately boarded the train.  *Мы купили билеты и сразу сели на поезд.* 
> In an hour we were already at Mita’s parent’s summer house.   *Через час мы уже были на даче Митиных родителей.*  
> The country there was great: very clean air, a beautiful river and a wonderful forest.  *Местность там была замечательная: очень чистый воздух, прекрасная река и удивительный лес.*  
> I could hardly put it into words.   *Я не могу выразить это словами.*  
> Mita opened the front door and said: - Come in, please.   *Митя открыл парадную дверь и сказал: - пожалуйста, входи.*  
> ...

 Вот так бы перевел текст я.  ::

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большой тебе спасибо! Это так мило с твоей стороный.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Вопросы от Части Шестого Рассказа 
1. Что они купили на вокзале. 
Они купили две билета в Кратово - туда и обратно. 
2. Сколько они потратили денег? 
Они потратили 4 рубля. 
3. Как было на даче?
Даче было прекрасно - потомучто около очень чистый воздух и рядом прекрасная река а удивительный лес. 
4. Кто был на даче, кроме Сари и Мити?
На даче были их друзья из университета.  
5. Почему они там были? 
Они на даче потомучто они хотели устроить вечеринку для Сари день рождения. 
6. Все Сарина Друзя были на даче?
Нет. Все были там кроме Сюзан.  
7. Откуда Митя знает что у Сари день рождения? 
Митя знает у Сари день рождения потомучто однаждый она оставила её паспорт на столе когда они занимались в библиотеке. 
8. Что Сара увидела в другой кумнате? 
Когда они вошли в другую комнату, она видела многа еды на столе. 
9. Что Сара думает о Мите? 
Она думает что он внимательный а все вещи он сделал были здорово.  
10. Что Сара сделала когда они были одни? 
Когда Сара и Митя были одни, она сказала его "все были прекрасно" и поцеловала его в щёку.  Questions from Part Six of the Story 
1.	What did they buy at the train station?
They bought two round trip tickets to Kratovo. 
2.	How much money did they spend?
They spent 4 rubles. 
3.	How was it around the dacha? 
The dacha was great – because it was by clean air, a beautiful river and a wonderful forest.
4.	Who was at the dacha besides Sara and Mita? 
All of their friends from the university were there.
5.	Why were they all there?
They were there because they wanted to throw a party for Sara’s birthday. 
6.	Were all of Sara’s friends at the dacha?
No. Everybody was there except for Susan.
7.	How did Mita know it was Sara’s birthday? 
Mita knew it was Sara’s birthday because one time when they were studying at the library she left her passport on the table.
8.	What did Sara see in the different room?
When they entered the different room, Sara saw a lot of food on the table.
9.	What does Sara think about Mita? 
Sara thinks that Mita is thoughtful and al of things that he did were great. 
10.	What did Sara do when they were alone?
When Sara and Mita were alone she told him “everything was great” and kissed him on the cheek.

----------


## it-ogo

Вопросы из шестой части рассказа 
1. Что они купили на вокзале? 
Они купили два билета в Кратово - туда и обратно. 
2. Сколько они потратили денег? 
Они потратили 4 рубля. 
3. Как было на даче? На даче было прекрасно, потому что там очень чистый воздух, а рядом прекрасная река и удивительный лес. 
4. Кто был на даче, кроме Сары и Мити?
На даче были их друзья из университета.  
5. Почему они там были? 
Они были на даче потому, что хотели устроить вечеринку на день рождения Сары. 
6. Все друзья Сары были на даче?
Нет. Там были все, кроме Сюзан.  
7. Откуда Митя знает, что у Сары день рождения? 
Митя знает, что у Сары день рождения, потому что однажды она оставила свой паспорт на столе, когда они занимались в библиотеке. 
8. Что Сара увидела в другой комнате? 
Когда они вошли в другую комнату, она увидела много еды на столе. 
9. Что Сара думает о Мите? 
Она думает, что он внимательный а всё, что он сделал, было здорово.  
10. Что Сара сделала, когда они были одни? 
Когда Сара и Митя были одни, она сказала ему: "всё было прекрасно," и поцеловала его в щёку.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большой спасибо!

----------


## lobitel_rus

Рассказ – Часть Седьмая  _Я даю тебе честное слово_ 
1.	Я медленно набрала номер.  Несмотря на то,  что я уже сто раз 
2.	репетировала этот разгоров, я очень нервничала.
3.	– Алло, - ответил он. 
4.	– Роберт, это я.
5.	– Сара это ты? Всё в порядке? Здесь тебя так не хватает!
6.	– Правда? А слышла что-то другое...
7.	– О чём ты говоришЬ? Я не понимаю, о чём ты говоришь.
8.	– Роберт, сделай мне одолжение.  Не надо врать. Я слышала, ты
9.	встрешаешься с Джуди.
10.	– Сара! Это неправда! 
11.	– Один человек видел, как вы с ней целовались.
12.	– Это чепуха! Никто ничего не мог видеть, 
13.	потому что мы никогда не целовались.
14.	Это неправда! Кто тебе это сказал? Врут! 
15.	– Роберт, я не знаю... Я думаю, это ты врёшь. Пожалуйста 
16.	скажи мне правду. Для меня это 
17.	самое важное. Я только хочу знать всю правду. Пожалуйста! Не скрывай ничего от меня.
18.	– Я ничего не скрываю. Ты же знаешь меня.  Врать я не умею.
19.	Я даю тебе честное слово – ничего нет, ничего не было и ничего никогда
20.	не будет!
21.	– Я не знаю, Роберт, я не знаю, что делать. Я не знаю, что думать.
22.	– А ты, Сара? Как ты там? У тебя много друзей? 
23.	– Да, всё хорошо. Много занимаюсь. Ну, ладно.
24.	Уже дорого становится. Пока.
25.	– Сара, честное слово, я не вру! Целую. Пока.   Story – Part Seven  _Honest, I swear to you (I give you my word)_ 
1.	I slowly dialed the number.  Despite the fact I had already 
2.	Rehearsed this conversation a hundred times, I was very nervous. 
3.	– Hello, he replied. 
4.	– Robert, it’s me.
5.	– Sara, it’s you? Is everything okay? I miss you so much! 
6.	– Really? I heard something different…
7.	– What are you talking about? I don’t understand what you’re talking about.  
8.	– Robert, do a me a big favor.  Don’t lie. I heard, 
9.	you are meeting with Judy.
10.	– Sara! That is not true!
11.	– A person saw you and her kissing.
12.	– That is nonsense! Nobody could have seen anything
13.	because we never kissed.
14.	That is not true! Who told you that?  Liar!
15.	– Robert, I don’t know… I think that you’re lying. Please
16.	Tell me the truth.  It is very important to me.
17.	I want to know the whole truth. Please don’t hide anything from me.
18.	– I am not hiding anything. You know me.  I don’t lie.  
19.	Honestly, I swear to you – I will never date anybody 
20.	behind your back.
21.	– I don’t know, Robert, I don’t know what to do. I don’t know what to think.
22.	– What about you Sara?  Is everything okay there? Do you have a lot of friends?
23.	– Yes everything is fine.  I study a lot.  Well, okay.
24.	I am already becoming popular. Bye. 
25.	– Sara, I swear to you, I am not lying!  Warm wishes.  Bye.  
-	-  
There were a few lines in the story I found difficult to translate.  In line 5, Robert says: “Здесь тебя так не хватает!”  Does that mean “I miss you”?  In lines 19-20 Robert says “Я даю тебе честное слово – ничего нет, ничего не было и ничего никогда не будет!” does that mean “I will never date anybody behind your back”? In line 24 Sara says: “Уже дорого становится.” Does that mean that she is becoming popular or busy?

----------


## mrs dalliard

> Рассказ – Часть Седьмая  _Я даю тебе честное слово_ 
> 1.	Я медленно набрала номер.  Несмотря на то, что я уже сто раз 
> 2.	репетировала этот разговор, я очень нервничала.
> 3.	– Алло, - ответил он. 
> 4.	– Роберт, это я.
> 5.	– Сара, это ты? Всё в порядке? Здесь тебя так не хватает!
> 6.	– Правда? А я слышала что-то (кое-что?) другое...
> 7.	– О чём ты говоришЬ? Я не понимаю, о чём ты говоришь.
> 8.	– Роберт, сделай мне одолжение.  Не надо врать. Я слышала, ты
> ...

 Line 5 - yes, it means "I miss you" or more like "I wish so much you were here!" 
Line 6 - I am positive it goes either "А я слышала" or "Я слышала", there's gotta be a subject here. 
Line 9 - you are dating Judy, встречаться also means to date. 
Lines 19-20 goes "I swear to you, there is, was and will be nothing between us ever". So yeah, your interpretation is correct although what Robert says is more emphatic. 
Line 24 - She probably means that it costs a lot to make a transcontinental call and the clock is ticking so it's getting too expensive to chat any longer. 
Line 25 - I'm not sure, but isn't "warm wishes" a little too formal? I think something along the lines of "love ya" would be more adequate.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большой спасибо!   
In the Princeton course, it gives the definition of "целую" as warm wishes but also says that it is the the first person singular conjugation of "целовать".  "I love you" seems more adequate.  
Thank you for checking and correcting my interpretation.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Вопросы из Седьмой Части Рассказа 
1.	Сара не знала что она хотела сказать Роберту?
-	Нет она уже знала что хотела сказать.  Она репетировала это разговор сто раз.
2.	Как Сара себе чувствовала когда она звонила ему?
- Она чувствовала очень нервничала. 
3.	Роберт часто думает о Саре?  Откуда вы знаете? 
- Он сказал «здесь так не хватает»,  но может быть он врёт. 
4.	Сара думает что Роберт говорит правду? 
- Нет Сара думает что он врёт.  Она думает что её подруга Линда говорит правду. 
5.	Что говорит Роберт? Он встречается с Джуди?
- Роберт просто сказал что никто не мог видел его с Джуди целовались.  
6.	Как думает Сара? Кто врёт Линда или Роберт?
- Сара думает это Роберт кто врёт. 
7.	Что самое важное для Сары?
-  Для Сары, самое важное что Роберт сделай её большой одолжение а не врёт. 
8.	Что Роберт не умеет делатЬ? 
- Он не умеет врать. 
9.	Почему Сара говорит что надо повесить трубку? 
- Сара говорит ей надо повесить трубку, потомучто она уже дорого становится.
10.	Как вы думаете? Кто говорит правду и кто не правду? 
- Я думаю Роберт врёт.  Он любит две женщины и не хочет говорит правду, особенно Сару.  Я думаю Сарина подруга Линда говорит правду.  Почему бы Линда врала? С какой целью?    Questions from Part Seven of the Story 
1.	Did Sara not know what she was going to say to Robert?
-	No she knew.  She rehearsed the conversation a hundred times. 
2.	How did Sara feel when she was calling him? 
-	Cara felt very nervous. 
3.	Does Robert often think about Sara? How do you know?
-He said that “he misses here”, but maybe he is lying.
4.	Does Sara think Robert is telling the truth? 
-	No she thinks that he is lying.  She thinks her friend Linda is telling the truth. 
5.	What did Robert say?  Is he meeting with Judy?
-	Robert just said that nobody could have ever seen him and Judy Kissing. 
6.	What does Sara think? Who is lying, Linda or Robert? 
-	Sara thinks that Robert is lying. 
7.	What is most important to Sara?
-	For Sara it is most important that Robert do her a big favor and not lie.
8.	What will Robert not do? 
-	He will not lie. 
9.	Why does Sara say that she should hang up the phone?
-	Sara says that she should hang up the phone because it is expensive to talk. 
10.	What do you think? How is telling the truth, and who is not telling the truth? 
-	I think that Robert is lying.  He loves to women and does not want to tell the truth, especially to Sara.  I think Sara’s friend Linda is telling the truth.  Why would she have lied?  With what goal?  
--
I Had a bit of trouble understanding what question 8 means.  Does it mean “what will Robert not do”?

----------


## it-ogo

> In the Princeton course, it gives the definition of "целую" as warm wishes but also says that it is the the first person singular conjugation of "целовать".  "I love you" seems more adequate.

 No, "целую" mostly does not mean "I love you". Friendly symbolic kiss is understood.   

> Вопросы из Седьмой Части Рассказа 
> 1.	Сара не знала, что она хотела сказать Роберту?
> -	Нет, она уже знала, что хотела сказать.  Она репетировала этот разговор сто раз.
> 2.	Как Сара себе чувствовала, когда она звонила ему?
> - Она чувствовала очень нервничала. 
> 3.	Роберт часто думает о Саре?  Откуда вы это знаете? 
> - Он сказал «здесь так не хватает» (? looks incomplete),  но, может быть, он врёт. 
> 4.	Сара думает, что Роберт говорит правду? 
> - Нет, Сара думает, что он врёт.  Она думает, что её подруга Линда говорит правду. 
> ...

 Pay attention to commas. They may not be skipped in Russian.   

> I Had a bit of trouble understanding what question 8 means.  Does it mean “what will Robert not do”?

 - What Robert is unable to do?
- He is unable to lie.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большой спасибо!

----------


## Lampada

> Большой спасибо!

 _Большое спасибо!_
Спасибо - существительное среднего рода.

----------


## lobitel_rus

> _Большое спасибо!_
> Спасибо - существительное среднего рода.

 Большое спасибо.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Рассказ – Часть Восьмая   _Он достал билеты по блату_ 
1.	      Митя пригласил меня в большой театр на балет
2.	 «Лебединое Озеро» Чайковского.  Он достал билеты на балет 
3.	через знакомого, - по блату, как он сказал. (Дело в том что 
4.	мать Митиного знакомого – бывшая балерина.)  
5.	До балета мы решили пообедать в новом и довольно 
6.	дорогом грузинском ресторане.  Гулять, так гулять!  
7.	Я сидела скамейке около ресторана и ждала, когда 
8.	подошёл Митя.  Он держал в руке 
9.	очень красивый букет красных роз.  
10.	     – Это для тебя - сказал он и поцеловал 
11.	меня в щёку. 
12.	     – Митя, это очень мило с твоей сторорны.  
13.	Но мне ничего не гля тебя.
14.	     – Ничего.  Ты мне так помогла, когда уговорила бросить
15.	 курить.  Большое тебе спасибо за это. 
16.	      К сожалению обед был не ахти.  Очень маленькие 
17.	порции и не очень вкусно.  Но что же делать?  А балет был 
18.	замечательный.  Там танцевали знаменитый танцор Барышников 
19.	и очень талантливая балерина Макарова.  У меня просто нет слов.  
20.	Всё было замечательно: прекрасная музыка...и 
21.	Митя около меня.  
22.	     После балета мы гуляли около часа, а потом Митя 
23.	проводил меня домой. 
24.	      – Митя большое тебе спасибо.  Сегодня был 
25.	просто замечательлный вечер.  Какой ты молодец!  
26.	     Я хотела поцеловать его в щёку, но он мелденно 
27.	повернул мою голову и нежно поцеловал меня в губы.  
28.	     – Спокойной ночи, Сара.  До завтра.   Story – Part Eight  _He got tickets through connections_ 
1.	     Mitya invited me to a big theater for the ballet
2.	“Swan Lake” by Tchaikovsky.  He got a tickets to the ballet
3.	through a friend, through connection, like he said.  (The thing is that
4.	Mitya’s friends mom is a former ballerina.)
5.	Before the ballet we decided to eat dinner at a new and quite 
6.	expensive Georgian restaurant.  Puke if you’re going to puke!
7.	I sat on a bench near the restaurant and waited, until 
8.	Mitya walked up.  He carried in his hand
9.	a gorgeous bouquet of red roses.
10.	     – This is for you – he said and kissed
11.	Me on the cheek. 
12.	     – Mitya, that is very sweet of you. 
13.	  But I don’t have anything for you. 
14.	      – Don’t worry about it.  You really helped me a lot when you convinced me to stop
15.	Smoking.  Thank you very much for doing that.
16.	     Unfortunately dinner was nothing to write home about.  The portions
17.	were very small and it did not taste very good.   But what are going to do?  The ballet was
18.	wonderful.  The famous Barishnikov 
19.	and very talented ballerina Mackarova danced.  I can’t put it into words.  
20.	Everything was wonderful: great music…and 
21.	Mitya was near me.
22.	     After the Ballet we walked around for about an hour, and after that Mitya
23.	walked me home. 
24.	     – Mitya thank you very much.  This evening
25.	was just wonderful.  You’re such a great guy! 
26.	      I wanted to kiss him on the cheek, but he slowly
27.	turned my head and gently kissed me on the lips.
28.	     – Good night, Sara.  See you tomorrow.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Кто-то пожалуйста помоги мне!

----------


## Eric C.

I like the story about Lisa from Princeton Plainsboro more.  ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

7.	Я сидела скамейке около ресторана и ждала, когда 
8.	подо*йдет* Митя.  
13.	Но *у меня* ничего *нет для* тебя.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое спасибо.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Вопросы из восьмой части рассказа  
1.	Куда Митя пригласил Сару? 
Митя пригласил Сару на балет. 
2.	Как Митя достал билеты?
Митя достал билеты по блату. 
3.	Что они делали до балета?
До балета они пообедали в новом дорогом грузинском ресторане.
4.	Кто и где ждал? 
Сара сидела и ждала Мити на скамейке около ресторана. 
5.	Что Митя подарил Сарей
Митя подарил Сарей букет красных роз. 
6.	Как был обед? 
Обед был не ахти. 
7.	Как был балет? Объясните.
Балет был замечательный.  Там танцевали знаменитый танцор Барышников и очень талантливая балерина Макарова. 
8.	Что они делали после балета?
После балета они гуляли около час, тогда Митя проводил Сару в её общежитие. 
9.	Что Сара хотела сделать когда они стояли около общежития?
Сара хотела поцеловать Митю в щёку. 
10.	Как Вы думаете, что Сары чувствовала после этого вечера? 
Я думаю что Сарой нравиться Митю, и она хочет целовать его снова.

----------


## CoffeeCup

4.    Кто и где ждал? 
Сара сидела и ждала Мит*ю* на скамейке около ресторана. 
5.    Что Митя подарил *Саре.*
Митя подарил *Саре* букет красных роз. 
8.    Что они делали после балета?
После балета они гуляли около час*а*, тогда Митя проводил Сару в её общежитие. 
10.    Как Вы думаете, что Сар*а* чувствовала после этого вечера? 
Я думаю что Сар*е* нрави*тся* Мит*я*, и она хочет целовать его снова.

----------


## CoffeeCup

6.    Как *прошёл* обед? 
7.    Как *прошёл* балет? Объясните.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое спасибо за поможешь меня с русским языком.

----------


## CoffeeCup

_Большое спасибо за помощь мне с русским языком._

----------


## Lampada

> _Большое спасибо за помощь мне с русским языком._

 Мне кажется, что _...за оказанную мне помощь в русском языке_ звучит лучше в данном случае.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Рассказ - Часть Девятая
1.	Мы с Митей стали встречаться. 
2.	Мы ходили и кино, и в театр, и на балет, и в музей, и на 
3.	концерты.  Было всегда очень интересно всё это видеть и 
4.	слушать Митю.  Он действительно знал всё и обо всём.
5.	И он всегда был очень милый, очень хорошо шутил.
6.	Всё было прекрасно!   
7.	- Сара какие у тебя планы на каникулы?, - 
8.	спросил Митя.
9.	- У меня нет особых планов.  А у тебя?
10.	- Я хотел бы съездять в Питер на неделю.  Можем пожить 
11.	у моих друзей.  Ведь ты ни разу не была в Ленинграде?  Что ты 
12.	думаешь об этом?
13.	- Отлично. Это прекрасная идея!  Ты умница!
14.	Я очень хочу посмотреть Эрмитаж и походить по Невскому проспекту.  Ты знаешь,
15.	Гоголь – один из моих самых любимых 
16.	писатели!
17.	- Да, мы можем посмотреть Эрмитаж и другие музеи.
18.	И стоит посмотреть дом-музей достоевского.  Ты ведь это Достоевского 
19.	любишь, правда?
20.	- Очень.  Когда я была на первом курсе, я 
21.	слушала отличный курс по русской литературе.
22.	Мы читали «Мёртвые души» и «Преступление и наказание», по-английски,
23.	конечно.  И за этого курса я полюбила русскую 
24.	литературу и культуру.  Когда мы едем?
25.	- После сессии.  Тебя это устраивает?
26.	- Конечно.  Жду – не дождусь!  Я же тебе говорила, что моя подруга
27.	целый год жила в Ленинграде.  Она была просто в восторге от города.
28.	Неделя была замечательная.
29.	У Мити были такие интересные и мылые друзья.
30.	Мы ходили в Эрмитаж, в Русский музей, и другие прекрасные 
31.	музеи, на концерты, на балет.  И мы ездили в 
32.	Пушкин, Павловск, Петергоф, Гатчину.  Всё было замечательно! Я почти
33.	забыла о Роберте.     Story – Part Nine
1.	Mitya and I started seeing each other. 
2.	We went to the movies, theater, ballet, the museum, and to 
3.	Concerts.  It was all very interesting to see and
4.	To listen to Mitya.  He really knew everything and about everything.
5.	And he was always very kind, told very good jokes. 
6.	Everything was great.
7.	– Sara, what are your plans for vacations?
8.	asked Mitya.
9.	– I don’t have any special plans.  What about you?
10.	– I would like to travel to Petersburg for a week.  We could stay 
11.	at my friend’s place.  Is it true that you have never been to Leningrad?  What do you 
12.	think about that?
13.	– Excellent.  This is a great idea.  You’re a smart guy!
14.	I really want to have a look at the Hermitage and walk around Nevskiy Prospect.  You know, 
15.	 Gogole – he is one of my most favorite 
16.	writers.
17.	– Yes, we can have a look at the Hermitage and different museums.
18.	And it is worth having a look at the house-museum of Dostoevsky.  Is it true that it is
19.	Dostoevsky you love, is that right? 
20.	– A lot.  When I was a Freshmen, I
21.	Took an excellent course of Russian literature.
22.	We read Dead Souls and Crime and Punishment, in English
23.	Of course.  And it was because of that course I came to love Russian
24.	literature and culture.  When will be leaving?
25.	– After finals.  Does that suit you well?
26.	– Of course.  I can’t wait!  I definitely told you that my friend
27.	Lived in Leningrad for an entire year.  She was just crazy over the city.
28.	The week was wonderful.
29.	Mitya has such interesting and kind friends. 
30.	We went to the Hermitage, to the Russian Museum, different great
31.	museums, to concerts, and to the ballet.  And we traveled to 
32.	Pushkin, Pavlovsk, Petergoph, and Gatchinu.  Everything was wonderful!  I almost
33.	forgot about Robert.

----------


## CoffeeCup

16.	писател*ей*!
18.	И стоит посмотреть дом-музей *Д*остоевского.  Ты ведь это Достоевского
23.	конечно.  *Из-за* этого курса я полюбила русскую

----------


## lobitel_rus

Вопросы от части девятого рассказа 
1.	Куда ходили Сара с Митей?
Они ходили и в кино, и в театр, и на балет, и в музей, и на концерты. 
2.	Всегда было скучно? 
Нет.  Всегда было очень интересно.
3.	О чём Митя спросил Сару? 
Митя спросил Сару если у неё были планы на каникулы. 
4.	Какие у Сары были планы на каникулы?
У неё нет планов на каникулы до тво как Митя спросил её съездить в Петербург. 
5.	Почему Сара хочет съездить в петербур? Дайте три причини.
Сара была очень рада когда она слушала о Митина идее.  Она хотела посмотреть Эрмитаж и походить по невскому проспекту, и учиться больше о её любимые русские авторы. 
6.	Кто написал «Мётвые души»? 
Достоевский
7.	Когда Сара полюбила русскую литературу?
Сара полюбила русскую литературу когда она слушала курс по русской литературе.
8.	Когда они едут в Петербург?
Они едут в Петербург после сессии. 
9.	Как прошла неделю в Петербурге? 
Нелеля была замечательная. 
10.	О ком Сара больше не думала? 
Сара больше не думала о Роберте.   Questions from Part Nine of the Story 
1.	Where Sara and Mitya go?
They went to the movies, the theatre, the ballet, the museum, and to concerts.
2.	Was it always boring?
No.  It was always interesting.
3.	What did Mitya ask Sara about?
Mitya asked Sara if she had any plans for vacation. 
4.	What kind of plans did Sara have for vacation? 
She did not have any plans until Mitya asked her to travel to Petersburg. 
5.	Why does Sara want to travel to Petersburg?  Give three reasons. 
Sara was  very happy when she heard about Mitya’s idea.  She wanted to see the Hermitage, walk along Nevsky Prospect, and learn more about her favorite Russian authors. 
6.	Who wrote Dead Souls?
Dostoevsky.
7.	When did Sara come to love Russian literature?
Sara came to love Russian literature when she took a course in Russian literature.
8.	 When will they go to Petersburg?
They will go to Petersburg after final exams.
9.	How was the week in Petersburg?
The week was wonderful. 
10.	About whom could Sara no longer think about?
Sara could no longer think about Robert.

----------


## CoffeeCup

3. О чём Митя спросил Сару? 
Митя спросил Сару *были ли* у неё _ планы на каникулы. 
4. Какие у Сары были планы на каникулы?
У неё *не было* планов на каникулы до *того,* как Митя *предложил ей* съездить в Петербург. 
5. Почему Сара хочет съездить в *П*етербур*г*? *Укажите* три причин*ы*.
Сара была очень рада когда она *услышала* о Митин*ой* идее. Она хотела посмотреть Эрмитаж и походить по *Н*евскому проспекту, и *узнать* больше о её любимы*х* русски*х* автор*ах*. 
6. Кто написал «Мё*р*твые души»?  Достоевский *Гоголь*.
9. Как прошла недел*я* в Петербурге? 
Неделя была замечательная.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое спасибо за исправил свои ошибки.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Большое спасибо за *то, что* исправил *мои* ошибки.

  ::

----------


## lobitel_rus

Сара, не уезжай! 
1.	     Мы ехали домой в Москву из Ленинграда 
2.	на поезде.  В купе было очень жарко и душно. Мы хотели
3.	открыть окно, но нам не удалось это сделать.  Что же делать?
4.	     Мы с Митей не могли спать и всю ночь
5.	разговаривали.  Мы говорили о его друзях
6.	о прекрасных музеях в Ленинграде, о новых фильмах,
7.	которые мы смотрели, обо всём. 
8.	     - Сара, не уезжай!  Было бы отлично
9.	если бы ты могла остаться в Москве ещё на один семестр.
10.	У тебя уже большой прогресс в русском, а если ты будешь учиться 
11.	ещё полгода, ты будешь говорить без акцента, совсем как русская. 
12.	     - Митя, не беспокойся.  Я уже всю сделала.
13.	Я остануюсь в Москве на весенний семестр.  Конечно, мои 
14.	родители были против етого, но я их уговорила.
15.	Они приедут в Москву в конце января
16.	и ты с ними познакомишься.
17.	     - Какая ты молодец!  Это прекрасно.
18.	Я так рад!  И будет так интересно познакомиться с 
19.	твоими родителями.  Я уверен, что они очень хорошие люди.
20.	Ведь у них такая замечательная дочь!
21.	     Мы с Митей встретили Новый Год вместе. 
22.	Его родители были в гостях и мы были одни.  Скажем так – я никогда не забуду этот
23.	Новый Год.  В двенадцать часов мы открыли бутылку
24.	шампанского и закричали «С Новым Годом!»
25.	А потом...Я не буду рассказывать о деталях.    Sara, don’t leave!  
1.	     We left for home on the train to Moscow, from Leningrad. 
2.	Inside the cabin it was very hot and stuffy.  We wanted 
3.	to open the window but we could not manage to do it.  What are you going to do?  
4.	     Mitya and I couldn’t sleep and 
5.	we talked all night.  We talked about his friends, 
6.	the wonderful museums in Leningrad, and about new films
7.	we saw… about everything. 
8.	     -Sara, don’t leave!  It would be awesome
9.	if you would be able to stay in Moscow for one more more semester. 
10.	You have already made a lot of progress in Russian, and if you would study
11.	another half a year, you would speak without an accent, just like Russians.
12.	     -Mitya, don’t worry.  I have already taken care of everything.  
13.	I will stay in Moscow for the spring semester.  Of course my 
14.	parents were against this, but I convinced them.  
15.	They will be coming to Moscow at the end of January
16.	and you can meet them.
17.	     Way to go!  That is great!  
18.	I am so happy!  And it will be really interesting to meet 
19.	your parents.  I am sure that they are good people. 
20.	It goes to say since they have a remarkable daughter!
21.	      Mitya and I rang in the New Year together.  
22.	His parents were gone as guest and we were alone.  Let’s put it this way, I will never forget that
23.	New Year.  At 12 o’clock we opened a bottle of 
24.	champagne and cried out “Happy New Year!”  
25.	After that… I will not recite the details.

----------


## CoffeeCup

12.	     Я уже вс*ё* сделала.
14.	родители были против *э*того, но я их уговорила.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое спасибо!

----------


## lobitel_rus

Вопросы от части десятей рассказа 
1.	Как было в купе когда они ехали домой из Ленинграда?
Купе было жарко и душно. 
2.	Кто открыл окно в купе? Почему?
Никто не открыл окно!  Не Саре а не Митю не удалось сделать.
3.	О чём они разговаривали когда ехали?  
Когда ехали, они разговаривали о Митинах друзях, о прекрасных музеях в Ленинграде, и о новых фильмах которые они смотрели. 
4.	Когда Сара уезжает домой в Америку?  В Январе?
Сара будет в Москве в Январе.  Она решила уезжает после весенний семестр.
5.	Где Сара будет учиться весенний семестр? 
Сара будет учиться в Москве весенний семестр. 
6.	Кто и когда приедет в Москву? 
Сариных родителях приедут в Москву в конце Янаваря. 
7.	Что Митя говорит о Сариной родителях? 
Митя говорит что он уверен они очень хорошие люди, ведь у них замечательная дочь.
8.	Что Сара никогда не забудет? 
Сара никогда не забудет один особый Новый Год.
9.	Что они сделали в двенадцать часов? 
В двенадцать часов они открыли бутылку шапанского и закричали «С Новым Годом!»
10.	А потом?  
Не знаем. Сара не хочет рассказывать о деталях.   Questions from part 10 of the story  
1.	What was like in the train cabin when they were head home from Leningrad?
It was hot and stuffy inside the cabin.
2.	Who opened the window in the cabin? Why?
Nobody opened the window!  Neither Sara nor Mitya could manage doing it.
3.	What were they talking about while they were traveling?  
While they were traveling, they talked about Mitya’s friends, excellent museums in Leningrad, and new films that they saw.
4.	When will Sara leave for home in America?  In January? 
Sara will be in Moscow in January.  She decided to leave after the spring semester. 
5.	Where will Sara be studying during the spring semester?
Sara will be studying in Moscow for the spring semester. 
6.	Who and when will be coming to Moscow? 
Sara’s parents will be coming to Moscow at the end of January. 
7.	What does Mitya say about Sara’s parents? 
Mitya says that he is sure they are very good people, it goes to say since they have a remarkable daughter. 
8.	What will Sara never forget? 
Sara will never forget one special New Year.
9.	What did they do at 12 o’clock? 
At 12 o’clock they opened a bottle of champagne and cried out “Happy New Year!” 
10.	After that? 
We don’t know.  Sara does not want to tell about the details.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Вопросы из десятой части рассказа 
1.	Как было в купе когда они ехали домой из Ленинграда? *В* купе было жарко и душно. 
2.	Кто открыл окно в купе? Почему?
Никто не открыл окно!  Н*и* Саре а н*и* Мит*е* не удалось *это* сделать.
3.	О чём они разговаривали когда ехали?  
Когда ехали, они разговаривали о Митин*ы*х друзях, о прекрасных музеях в Ленинграде_(no comma) и о новых фильмах которые они смотрели. 
4.	Когда Сара уезжает домой в Америку?  В Январе?
Сара будет в Москве в Январе.  Она решила уе*хать* после весенн*его* семестр*а*.
5.	Где Сара будет учиться *в* весенний семестр? 
Сара будет учиться в Москве *в* весенний семестр. 
6.	Кто и когда приедет в Москву? 
Сарины_ родител*и* приедут в Москву в конце Янаваря. 
7.	Что Митя говорит о Сарин*ых* родителях? 
Митя говорит что он уверен*, что* они очень хорошие люди, ведь у них замечательная дочь.
8.	Что Сара никогда не забудет? 
Сара никогда не забудет один особый Новый Год.
9.	Что они сделали в двенадцать часов? 
В двенадцать часов они открыли бутылку ша*м*панского и закричали «С Новым Годом!»
10.	А потом?  
Не знаем. Сара не хочет рассказывать о деталях.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Evgeny Orlov

> 4.	Когда Сара уезжает домой в Америку?  В *я*нваре?
> Сара будет в Москве в *я*нваре.  Она решила уехать после весеннего семестра.
> 6.	Кто и когда приедет в Москву? 
> Сарины родители приедут в Москву в конце *я**нв*аря.

 Поскольку ошибка повторяется дважды, то обращаю внимание, что названия месяцев пишутся со строчной буквы.
В ответе 6) опечатка.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Рассказ – Част Одиннадцатая   Люди есть люди 
1.	-     Мои родители приехали в Москву 
2.	после зимних каникул, в конце января.  Мы с Митей 
3.	встретили их в аэропорту.  Они жили в доволно дорогой, 
4.	но плохой гостинице не далеко от Красной площади, но мы почти 
5.	всё время проводили у Мити.  Нам всем было очень интересно 
6.	слушать о России, о русской истории, о русской культурой.  
7.	Ведь одна моя бабушка родилась в России.  Её родители 
8.	эмигрировали когда-то до революции.  Ей было только четыре года,  
9.	когда её семья уехала, и она ничего не помнит 
10.	о России.  Она ни единого слова по-русски, не говорит.  
11.	А прадедушка со стороны отца родился где-то на Украине.  Мой 
12.	отец сказал мне, что иногда его дедушка говорил 
13.	по-украински, но никто его не понимал. 
14.	-    Митя всегда любил слушать о наши жизни 
15.	в Америке.  Он много читал об Америке, его всё 
16.	интересовало.  Как я сказала, он прекрасно говорил 
17.	по-английски, хорошо знал американскую литературу, 
18.	историю и культуру.  По-моему, Митя 
19.	как-то даже идеализировал жизнь в Америке.  Он 
20.	всегда говорил,  что экономическая и политическая система в 
21.	Советском Союзе слишком коррумпирована.  А я говорила, коррупция есть везде.  
22.	Люди есть люди.  Конечно, у нас в Америке нет таких серьёзных 
23.	экономических проблем, как в Советском Союзе, но и в 
24.	Америке есть проблем.  Но каждый раз, 
25.	когда я говорила о преступности или безработице в Америке, он говорил, что
26.	это всё чепуха.   Story – Part 11  People are people 
1.	 -     My parents arrived to Moscow
2.	 in January at the end of the winter semester.  Mitya and I
3.	 met them at the airport.  They stayed at a quite expensive, 
4.	but unappealing hotel not far from Red Square.  But we almost 
5.	spent the whole time at Mitya’s.  It was very interesting 
6.	for us to hear about Russia; about Russian history and Russian culture.  
7.	It goes to say since my grandma was born in Russia.  Her parents
8.	 immigrated sometime before the revolution.  She was only 4 years 
9.	old when her family left, and she doesn’t remember 
10.	anything about Russia.  She doesn’t speak a single word of Russian.  
11.	Also, my great-grandfather on my dad’s side was born somewhere in the Ukraine.  My 
12.	dad told me that his grandfather sometimes spoke 
13.	in Ukrainian, but nobody understood him.
14.	-     Mitya always liked to hear about our life 
15.	in America.  He read a lot about America, and everything 
16.	interested him.  Like I said, he spoke 
17.	English excellently; he knew American literature,
18.	history, and culture well.  In my opinion, Mitya 
19.	even idealized life in America to some extent.  He 
20.	always said that the economic system and political system
21.	 in the Soviet Union is overly corrupted.  And I said that corruption is everywhere.  
22.	People are people.  Of course we don’t have as serious
23.	economic problems like the Soviet Union, but we have problems in 
24.	America.  But every time 
25.	I talked about crime or unemployment in America, Mitya would say that 
26.	it is all nonsense.

----------


## CoffeeCup

6.    слушать о России, о русской истории, о русской культур*е*.  
14.    -    Митя всегда любил слушать о наш*ей* жизни 
21.    Советском Союзе слишком коррумпирована.  А я говорила, *что* коррупция есть везде.  
24.    Америке есть проблем*ы*.  Но каждый раз,

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое тебе спасибо!

----------


## lobitel_rus

Вопросы из одиннадцатой части рассказа  
1.	Кто и где встретил Сарыних родители?
Сара с Митей вестретили Сарыних родители в аэропорту. 
2.	Где жили Сарыни родители когда они были в Москве? 
Они жили в доволно дорогой но плохой гостинице недалеко от Красной площади. 
3.	А где они проводили почти всё время? 
Они почти всё время проводили у Мити. 
4.	Откуда Сарына бабушка? 
Сарына бабушка из России.  
5.	Сарына бабушка хорошо говорит по-русски?  
Нет.  Она ни единого слова не говорит по-русски. 
6.	Откуда Сарын прадедушка? С чьей он стороны? 
Сарын прадедушка родился на Уркраине.  Он со стороны её отца. 
7.	О чём Митя любит слушать? 
Митя любит слушать о жизни в Америке. 
8.	Что Митя говорит об экономической системе в Советском Союзе? 
Он говорит что  экономическая система в Советском Союзе слишком коррумпирована. 
9.	Какие есть самые серёзные проблемы в Америке? 
Нет, в Америке нет таких серёзных проблемы как в Советском Союзе.  Но в Америке есть много проблем. 
10.	Что Митя говорит о проблемах в Америке? 
Митя говорит что в Америке  нет  серёзных проблем.  Каждый рас Сара говорит о них он говорит что это всё чепуха.   Questions from Part Eleven of the Story 
1.	Who and where met Sara’s parents?
Sara and Mitya met Sara’s parents at the airport.
2.	Where did Sara’s parents stay while they were in Moscow?
They stayed at a quite expensive but unappealing hotel not far from Red Square. 
3.	Where did they spend almost all of the time?
They almost spent all of the time at Mitya’s. 
4.	Where is Sara’s grandma from?
Sara’s grandma is from Russia. 
5.	Does Sara’s grandma speak Russian well?
No.  She doesn’t speak a single word of Russian. 
6.	Where is Sara’s great-grandfather from?  On who’s side?
Sara’s great-grandfather was born in Ukraine.  He is on her dad’s side. 
7.	What does Mitya like to hear about?
Mitya likes to hear about life in America. 
8.	What does Mitya say about the economic system in the Soviet Union?
He says that the economic system in the Soviet Union is very corrupted. 
9.	Do these serious problems exist in America?
America doesn’t have problems as serious as the Soviet Union.  But, America has a lot of problems. 
10.	What does Mitya say about problems in America?
Mitya says that America does not have serious problems.  Every time Sara talks about them, Mitya says that it is all nonsense.

----------


## CoffeeCup

1.    Кто и где встретил Сар*и*н*ы*х родител*ей*?
Сара с Митей *вс*третили Сар*и*н*ы*х родител*ей* в аэропорту. 
2.    Где жили Сар*и*н*ы* родители когда они были в Москве? 
Они жили в довол*ь*но дорогой но плохой гостинице недалеко от Красной площади. 
3.    А где они проводили почти всё время? 
Они почти всё время проводили у Мити. 
4.    Откуда Сар*и*на бабушка? 
Сар*и*на бабушка из России.  
5. Сар*и*на бабушка хорошо говорит по-русски?  
Нет.  Она ни единого слова не говорит по-русски. 
6.    Откуда Сар*и*н прадедушка? С чьей он стороны? 
Сар*и*н прадедушка родился на *Ук*раине.  Он со стороны её отца. 
7.    О чём Митя любит слушать? 
Митя любит слушать о жизни в Америке. 
8.    Что Митя говорит об экономической системе в Советском Союзе? 
Он говорит что  экономическая система в Советском Союзе слишком коррумпирована. 
9.    Какие есть самые сер*ь*ёзные проблемы в Америке? 
Нет, в Америке нет таких сер*ь*ёзных проблемы как в Советском Союзе.  Но в Америке есть много проблем. 
10.    Что Митя говорит о проблемах в Америке? 
Митя говорит что в Америке  нет  сер*ь*ёзных проблем.  Каждый ра*з, когда* Сара говорит о них*,* он говорит что это всё чепуха.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое спасибо! Это очень мило с твоей стороны!

----------


## lobitel_rus

Рассказ - Часть Двенадцатая   
Пальчики оближешь!  
1.	Мои родители сказали, что они хотят познакомиться 
2.	с Митиными родителями.  Мы пригласили в новый,
3.	 и довольно дорогой ресторан.  Честно говоря,  мы не было немного
4.	 неловко.  Ведь для нас, американцев, цены в ресторане были «нормальные» - 
5.	долларов двадцать пять за блюдо, а для Мити и его родителей –
6.	 это почти четверть их месячной зарплаты.  Его отец –
7.	 профессор физики.  Он зарабатывает тысячу двести рублей в
8.	 месяц.  А его мать – медсестра – зарабатывает
9.	 четыреста рублей в месяц.
10.	  Что заказать? – Спросила моя мать. – Мы хотели бы
11.	 попробовать что-нибудь из настоящии русскии кухни.
12.	  – Начнём с борща или, может быть, с щей, - сказал Митин отец.
13.	  – Мы знаем, что такое борщ, это суп со свёклой и помидорами, но о щах мы
14.	 никогда не слышали, - сказал мой отец.
15.	  – Щи – это суп с капустой.  Там есть и другие овощи:
16.	 картошка, морковка, лук, и иногда чеснок, - сказал Митя.
17.	  – И надо попробовать винигрет, - сказала Митина мать.
18.	 – Что такое винигрет.  Это что – соус? – спросила моя мать.
19.	  – Нет, это вкусный салат со свёклой, картошкой и
20.	 морковкой, ответил Митин отец.
21.	 – Отлично.  Закажем винигрет, - сказала я.
22.	  – А на второе мы закажем вефстроганов и курицу, - сказал Митя.
23.	 – И на сладкое мороженое и торт, - сказал Митин отец.
24.	  – Я с удовольствием попробую мороженое, а моя жена не ест молочные продукты,
25.	 - сказал мой отец.
26.	  – Как это «не ест»?  - спросил Митин отец.
27.	  – Дело в том, что у меня аллергия на всё молочное.  Если я ем
28.	 что-нибудь молочное, у меня долго болит живот, - сказала моя мать.
29.	  Обед был замечательный!  Пальчики оближешь!
30.	  Мы вернулись в гостиницу родителей часов в одиннадцать.
31.	  – Сара, уже поздно; поговорим обо всём завтра.
32.	  Спокойной ночи, - как-то странно сказала моя мать.     Story – Part 12  
Finger Lickin’ Good  
1.	My parents said that they wanted to meet 
2.	with Mitya’s parents.  We met at a new
3.	 and quite expensive restaurant.  Honestly, it wasn’t even a little bit 
4.	awkward.  After all, for us Americans the prices in the restaurant were “normal” – 
5.	about twenty five dollars a meal.  However, for Mitya and his parents – 
6.	it was about a quarter of their monthly income.  His father 
7.	is a physics professor.  He earns about two-hundred thousand rubles a 
8.	month.  His mom is a nurse; she earns 
9.	400 rubles a month.  
10.	What are you ordering? – My mom asked.  – We would like 
11.	to try some authentic Russian food.  
12.	– Start with Borsht or maybe shchi. - Said Mitya’s dad.  
13.	– We know what borsht is, soup with beets and tomatoes; however, we have never hear about 
14.	shchi.  – Said my dad. 
15.	 – Shchi – Is soup with cabbage.  There are other vegetables in it too:
16.	  potatoes, carrots, onions, and sometimes garlic. - Said Mitya.
17.	  – You should try the vinaigrette. – Said Mitya’s mom.
18.	  – What is vinaigrette?  Is it a sauce?  My mom asked.
19.	  – No, it is a delicious salad with beets, potatoes, and
20.	 carrots. – Mitya’s dad answered. 
21.	 – Awesome.  We’re ordering vinaigrette. – I said. 
22.	 – And for the main course we’re ordering beef stroganoff and chicken. – Mitya said.  
23.	– And for desert, ice cream and cake. – Said Mitya’s dad. 
24.	 – I’ll try the ice cream with pleasure, but my wife doesn’t eat dairy products. 
25.	– My dad said.  
26.	– What do you mean you don’t eat ice cream? – Mitya’s dad asked.
27.	 – The thing is that I am allergic to everything dairy.  If I eat 
28.	anything dairy then my stomach hurts for a long time. – My mom said.  
29.	Dinner was wonderful!  Finger lickin’ good!  
30.	We returned to my parents’ hotel around 11.  
31.	– Sara it is already late; we will talk about everything tomorrow.  
32.	Good night.  – Said my mom, somewhat strangely.

----------


## CoffeeCup

2.	с Митиными родителями.  Мы встретились в новом,
3.	 и довольно дорогом ресторане.  Честно говоря, нам не было даже немного
4.	 неловко.   
17.	  – И надо попробовать вин*е*грет, - сказала Митина мать.
18.	 – Что такое вин*е*грет.  Это что – соус? – спросила моя мать.
21.	 – Отлично.  Закажем вин*е*грет, - сказала я.
22.	  – А на второе мы закажем *б*ефстроганов и курицу, - сказал Митя.

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое спасибо!

----------


## lobitel_rus

Вопросы из двенадцатой части рассказа 
1.	Где они обедели?
Они обедели в новом и довольно дорогом ресторане. 
2.	Почему Сара говорит что ей было неловко?
Сара говорит что ей было не ловко потомучто для неё и её родителей, цены в ресторане были «нормальные». 
3.	Кто Митин отец? Какая у него профессия?
Митин отец - профессор физики.
4.	А Митина мать?
Митина мать - медсестра. 
5.	Сколько зарабатывают Митины родители в месяце?
Митины родители зарабатывают рублей двести тысячу четыреста.
6.	Что такое щи? 
Щи суп с капустой, картошкой, морковкой, луком, и иногда чесноком. 
7.	Винегрет – это соус?
Нет. Винегрет салат со свёклой, картошкой, и морковкой. 
8.	Что они заказали на второе?
На второе, они заказали бефстроганов и курицу. 
9.	Почему Сарына мать не заказала мороженое?
Она аллергия на всё молочное.  Когда она ест что-нибудь молочное у неё долго болит живот. 
10.	Как вы думаете, Митя понравился Сарыням родителям?
Я думаю что Митя понравился Сарыням родителям.  Кажется у Сариных родителей нет серёжных проблем с ним.   Questions from Part 12 of the Story  
1.	Where did they have dinner?
They had dinner at a new and quite expensive restaurant. 
2.	Why did Sara say that she didn’t feel awkward? 
Sara said that she didn’t feel awkward because for her and her parents, the prices in the restaurant were normal. 
3.	Who is Mitya’s father?  What is his profession?
Mitya’s father is a physics professor. 
4.	And who is Mitya’s mother? 
Mitya’s mother is a nurse. 
5.	How much do Mitya’s parents earn in a month?
Mitya’s parents earn about 2400 rubles a month.
6.	What is Schi? 
Schi is soup with cabbage, potatoes, carrots, onions, and sometimes garlic.
7.	Is vinaigrette a sauce? 
No.  Vinaigrette is a salad with beets, potatoes, and carrots. 
8.	What did they order for the main course? 
For the main course they ordered beef stroganoff and chicken. 
9.	Why didn’t Sara’s mom order ice cream?
She is allergic to everything dairy.  Whenever she eats anything dairy, her stomach hurts for a long time. 
10.	What do you think, do Sara’s parents like Mitya?
I think that Sara’s parents like Mitya.  It seems that they don’t have any serious problems with him.

----------


## Marcus

> 1.	Где они обедали?
> Они обедали в новом и довольно дорогом ресторане. 
> 2.	Почему Сара говорит, что ей было неловко?
> Сара говорит, что ей было неловко, потому что для неё и её родителей_  цены в ресторане были «нормальные». 
> 3.	Кто Митин отец? Какая у него профессия?
> Митин отец - профессор физики.
> 4.	А Митина мать?
> Митина мать - медсестра. 
> 5.	Сколько зарабатывают Митины родители в месяц?
> ...

 "Аллергия" - болезнь (desease). Она аллергия means She is a desease.

----------


## lobitel_rus

большое спасибо

----------


## lobitel_rus

Рассказ – Часть Тринадцатая  Сара, будь очень оторожна  
1.	На следующий день, часов девять я встретила 
2.	родителей на красной площади.  Они почему-то хотели посмотреть  
3.	мавзолей Ленина, и мы часа два стояли в очереди. 
4.	 – Правда, Митя и его родители очень хорошие люди?  – спросила я.  
5.	– Да, наверно, – сказала моя мать без энтузиазма.  
6.	– Мам, у тебя какой-то странный голос.  В чём дело? 
7.	 – Сара, будь очень осторожна.  
8.	– О чём ты говоришь?  Я не понимаю о чём ты говоришь. 
9.	 – Сара, ты ещё очень молодая, очень наивная.  
10.	– Что ты хочешь этим сказать?  
11.	– Ты не всегда хорошо понимаешь людей.  
12.	Не все люди такие честные, как ты.  
13.	– Что ты хочешь этим сказать?  
14.	– Мы тебя прекрасно понимаем.  Ты в чужой стране.  
15.	Все твои друзья дома.  Ты одинока.  
16.	– Мы любим друг друга!  
17.	– Сара, о чём ты говоришь?  Вы друг о друге ничего не знаете!  
18.	– Нет, мы знаем что мы частливы, когда 
19.	мы вместе.  Мы друг друга так хорошо понимаем. 
20.	 – Сара, мы тебя очень, очень любим.  Твоё счастье для нас – самое 
21.	важное.  Но мы боимся, что ты потом будешь страдать. 
22.	 – Я не буду страдать.  Я счастлива.  Я очень счастлива.  Я никогда не 
23.	была так счастлива, как сейчас.  
24.	– Сара, мы боимся, что это плохо кончится.  
25.	– Не надо ничего бояться.  Всё будет хорошо.  
26.	– Сара, дорогая, будь осторожна, будь очень оторожна.  
27.	– Вы слишком практичны и ничего не понимаете.  
28.	Я же знала, что вы ничего не поймёте.  Я заплакала и ушла.   Story – Part 13 
Sara, be very careful 
1.	The next day at about 9 o’clock I met 
2.	my parents on Red Square.  For some reason they wanted to have a look 
3.	at Lenin’s Mausoleum and we stood in line for about two hours.  
4.	– Don’t you think that Mitya and his parents are awesome people?  I asked.  
5.	– Yes, probably, – my mom said without enthusiasm.  
6.	– Mom, you have some kind of strange voice.  What’s the problem? 
7.	– Sara, be very careful.  
8.	– What are you talking about?  I don’t understand what you’re talking about.  
9.	– Sara, you are still very young, and very naïve.  
10.	– What do you mean by that?  
11.	- You don’t always understand people well.  
12.	Not all people are so honest, like you.  
13.	– What do you mean by that? 
14.	– We understand you clearly.  You are in a foreign country.  
15.	All your friends are home.  You are alone.  
16.	– We love each other!  
17.	– Sara, what are you talking about?  You don’t know anything about each other.  
18.	– No, we know that we are happy when 
19.	we are together.  We understand each other so well.  
20.	– Sara, we love you very, very much.  Your happiness is most 
21.	important to us.  But, we are afraid that after this is over, you will be hurt.  
22.	– I am not going to get hurt.  I am happy.  I am very happy.  I have never 
23.	been as happy as I am now.  
24.	– Sara, we are afraid that it’s going to end badly.   
25.	– Don’t be afraid.  Everything is going to be okay.  
26.	– Sara, dear, be careful, be very careful.  
27.	– You are so practical and you understand nothing.  
28.	I could tell that you would understand nothing.  I burst out crying and left.

----------


## CoffeeCup

2. ...	на *К*расной площади.

----------


## kozyablo

1.	.. часов в девять... или ... в девять часов...

----------


## lobitel_rus

Вопроси из тринадцатой части рассказа 
1.	Где, когда, и кого встретила Сара? 
Сара встретила её родителей на Красной площади, день после их встретили Митю и его родителей на ужин.
2.	Почему они были там? 
Они там были потому что Сарины родители почему-то хотели посмотреть Мавзолей Ленина.
3.	Почему Сарыни родители думают что она влюбилась в Митю? 
Потому что она в чужой стране и все её друзья дома.  Она одинока.
4.	Чего боятся её родители? 
Они боятся что Сара будет страдать после того как они бросились.
5.	А Сара этого боится?  Что она говорит? 
Сара этого не боится.  Она очень счастлива.  Она никогда не была так счастливла, как сейчас. 
6.	Что Сара говорит о её родителях?  Какие они люди? 
Сара думает что её родители ничего не понимает.   Они такие практичны. 
7.	А потом что сделала Сара? 
Потом Сарины родители сказали её что она очень наивная, она заплакала и ушла.   Questions from Part 13 of the Story 
1.	 Where, when, and who did Sara meet? 
Sara met her parents on Red Square the day after they met Mitya and his parents for dinner. 
2.	Why were they there?
They were there because Sara’s parents for some reason wanted to have a look at Lenin’s Mausoleum. 
3.	Why do Sara’s parents think that she fell in love with Mitya? 
Because she is in a different country and all her friends are home.  She’s alone.
4.	What are her parents afraid of? 
They are afraid that Sara will be hurt after they break up.
5.	Is Sara afraid of that?  What does she say? 
Sara is not afraid of that.  She is very happy.  She has never been as happy as she is now. 
6.	What does Sara say about her parents?  What kind of people are they?
Sara thinks that her parents understand nothing.  They are so practical.
7.	And then what did Sara do? 
After Sara’s parents told her that she was naïve, she burst out crying and left. 
Use друг друг-а in four sentences (Accusative, Genitive, Dative, Prepositional)  
1.	Собаки рычат друг на друга.  
The dogs are growling at each other.
2.	Они радостные друг без друга. 
They are happy without each other.
3.	Мои сестры купили друг другу цветы для свадбы.
My sisters bought each other flowers for the wedding. 
4.	Они без конца думают друг о друге.   
They never stop thinking about each other.  
Translate 
1.	Я не люблю стоить в очереди. 
I don’t like to stand in line.
2.	Вера, что ты хочешь этим сказать? 
Vera, what do you mean by that?
3.	Почему все боятся Цветина?
Why is everyone afraid of Sveta? 
4.	Боря, будь осторожен!  
Borya, be careful!

----------


## Doomer

Вопросы из тринадцатой части рассказа
1.	Где, когда no comma needed и кого встретила Сара? 
Сара встретила её родителей на Красной площади на следующий день после того, как они(родители) поужинали с Митей и его родителями  There is no exact translation of "meet for dinner" in Russian, I think
2.	Почему они были там? 
Они там были потому, что родители Сары почему-то хотели посмотреть Мавзолей Ленина.
3.	Почему родители Сары думают что она влюбилась в Митю? 
Потому что она в чужой стране,а все её друзья дома.  Она одинока.
4.	Чего боятся её родители? 
It is unclear who are those "they" who broke up
Они боятся что Сара будет страдать после того как они расстались
I think it is slightly better to say
Они боятся что Сара страдает после того как они расстались 
5.	Боится ли этого Сара?  Что она говорит? 
Сара этого не боится.  Она очень счастлива.  Она никогда не была так счастли_ва, как сейчас. 
6.	Что Сара говорит о её родителях?  Какие они люди? 
Сара думает что её родители ничего не понимает.   Они такие практичные. 
7.	А что сделала Сара потом? 
Потом Сарины родители сказали ей, что она очень наивная, она заплакала и ушла.   
1.	Собаки рычат друг на друга.  
2.	Они счастливы друг без друга. 
3.	Мои сестры купили друг другу цветы к свадьбе.
4.	Они без конца думают друг о друге.   
Keep in mind that there is no difference between "each other" and "one another" in Russian 
1.	Я не люблю стоять в очереди. 
2.	Вера, что ты хочешь этим сказать? 
3.	Почему все боятся Свету?
4.	Боря, будь осторожен!

----------


## lobitel_rus

Большое тебе спасибо!

----------


## lobitel_rus

Рассказ – Часть Четырнадцатая 
Почему ты сердишься на меня? 
1.	Я убежала с красной площади и пошла к Мите.  
2.	Шёл дождь, а у меня не было зонта.  Когда я пришла в 
3.	митин дом, я была совсем мокрая. 
4.	 – Вы уже посмотрели мавзолей?  Обычно там очень 
5.	длинная очередь.  Или вы передумали?  Почему ты вся мокрая, Сара?  
6.	Я опять заплакала.  
7.	– Почему ты плачешь?  Что-нибудь 
8.	случилось?  Всё в порядке?  
9.	- Мы с родителями поссорились, и я убежала.  Они ничего не понимают. 
10.	 – Сара, по-моему, они хорошие люди.  Они тебя очень 
11.	любят.  Они сучают по-тебе. 
12.	 – Но они не понимают, что я очень счастлива.  
13.	Кажется они тебе не доверяют.  
14.	– Я их прекрасно понимаю.  Они приехали в 
15.	Россию и видят, как бедно здесь живут.  Твои родители довольно богатые люди,
16.	 насколько я понимаю.  Наверно, они думают что я что-нибудь хочу 
17.	от тебя.  Ты их единственна дочь.
18.	  Это понятно.  Может быть, я подумал бы то же самое, если бы 
19.	был на их месте.  
20.	– А что ты хочешь от меня?  
21.	– Сара, как ты можешь задавать мне такой вопрос?  Разве я когда-нибудь 
22.	говорил, что я что-нибудь хочу от тебя?  
23.	– Почему ты сердишься на меня?  
24.	– Я на тебя не сержусь.  
25.	Зазвонил телефон.  
26.	– Алло? – Митя стал говорить по-английски.  
27.	– Здравствуйте госпожа Кларк.  Да, она здесь.  Не 
28.	волнуйтесь.  Всё порядке.  Сейчас.  Я дам ей трубку.  
29.	Это твоя мать, - он дал мне трубку.  
30.	– Да. 
31.	 – Сара, мы очень валновались.  Ты убежала, не сказала куда.  
32.	Слава Богу, ты в порядке.  
33.	– Мам извини.  Я надеюсь, что вы на меня не 
34.	сердитесь.  Извини, ради Бога.  
35.	– Ничего, дорогая.  Мы не сердимся.  Мы просто волнуемся за тебя.  
36.	Мы больше не ссорились после этого.  А с другой стороны, 
37.	мы больше никогда не говорили об этом.  
38.	Мои родители уехали на следующий день.  Story – Part 14 
Why are you made at me?  
1.	I ran from Red Square and headed to Mitya’s.  
2.	It was raining and I didn’t have an umbrella.  When I arrived at 
3.	Mitya’s house, I was completely wet.  
4.	– You already checked out the mausoleum?  There is usually a very 
5.	long line there.  Or did you change your mind?  Why are you soaking wet, Sara?  
6.	I started crying again.  
7.	– Why are you crying?  Did something 
8.	happen?  Is everything okay?  
9.	My parents and I had a fight, and I ran away.  They don't understand anything.  
10.	– Sara I think that they are great people.  They love you 
11.	a lot.  They miss you. 
12.	 – But they don’t understand that I am very happy.  
13.	It seems to me that they don’t trust you.  
14.	– I understand them clearly.  They’ve came to 
15.	Russia and have seen how poorly people live here.  Your parents are pretty wealthy people 
16.	as far as I understand.  They probably think that I want 
17.	something from you.  You’re their only daughter.  
18.	Everything is clear.  Maybe I would think the same thing if I were 
19.	in their shoes. 
20.	 – And what do you want from me?  
21.	– Sara, how can you ask me such a question?  Do you mean to say 
22.	that I have ever said I wanted anything from you?  
23.	– Why are you mad at me?  
24.	– I am not mad at you.  
25.	The telephone rang.  
26.	– Hello?  – Mitya started speaking English.  
27.	– Hello Mrs. Clark.  Yes, she is here.  Don’t 
28.	worry.  Everything is okay.  Right now.  I am giving her the phone.  – 
29.	It’s your mom, – he gave me the phone.  
30.	– Yes.  
31.	– Sara, we were very worried.  You ran away and didn’t say where you were going.  
32.	Thank goodness you are okay.  
33.	– Mom I am sorry.  I hope that you are not 
34.	mad at me.  I am sorry, please forgive me.  
35.	– Don’t worry, dear.  We are not mad.  We are just concerned for you.  
36.	We didn’t fight anymore after that.  And on another hand, 
37.	we never talked about that again.  
38.	My parents left the next day.

----------


## Jarldite

Вопросы из части четырнадцатой рассказа    
1.	Откуда и куда убежала Сара? 
Сара убежала с красной площади к Мите. 
2.	Какая была погода?
Идёт много дожди.  Когда она пришла в Митин дом она была совсем мокрая. 
3.	Что подумал Митя когда пришла Сара?
Он подумал что что-нибудь случилось. 
4.	Почему Сара плакала?
Сара плакала потомучто она и её родители поссорились.   
5.	Что думает Сара?  Почему её родители не деверяют Мите?
Сара думает что её родители ничего понимают.  Её родители не могли видить что она очень счастлива.  Её родители знают что она очень молодая и наивная. 
6.	Что бы думал Митя, если бы он был на месте Сариных родителей?
Митя бы думал что они думают он что-нибудь хочет от Сары, если бы он был на их месте. 
7.	Кто рассердился на Сару?
Никто не рассердился на неё.   Questions from part fourteen of the story  
1.	Where did Sara run from? Where did she go?  
Sara ran from Red Square to Mitya’s. 
2.	How was the weather?
It rained a lot.  When Sara arrived at Mitya’s, she was completely wet.
3.	 What did Mitya think when Sara arrived? 
Mitya thought that something had happened. 
4.	Why was Sara crying? 
Sara was crying because she and her parents got in a fight. 
5.	What does Sara think?  Why don’t her parents trust Mitya?
Sara thinks that her parents don’t understand anything.  Her parents can’t see that she is really happy.  Her parents know that she is very young and naïve. 
6.	What would Mitya think if he was in Sara’s parents’ shoes? 
Mitya would think that they think that he wants something from Sara, if he was in their shoes.  
7.	Who lost their temper with Sara? 
Nobody lost their temper with Sara.

----------


## Jarldite

Кто-то пожалуйста, помогите мне! Спасибо!

----------


## Marcus

> Кто-то пожалуйста, помогите мне! Спасибо!

 Кто-нибудь, помогите мне, пожалуйста.

----------


## Marcus

> 1.	Откуда и куда убежала Сара? 
> Сара убежала с Красной площади к Мите. 
> 2.	Какая была погода? Было (шло) много дождей. Когда она пришла  в митин дом (_зашла к Мите домой_), она была совсем мокрая. 
> 3.	Что подумал Митя, когда пришла Сара?
> Он подумал, что что-нибудь случилось. 
> 4.	Почему Сара плакала?
> Сара плакала потому, что она поссорилась с родителями. The comma can be before потому.
> 5.	Что думает Сара? Почему её родители не доверяют Мите?
> Сара думает, что её родители ничего понимают. Её родители не могли видеть, что она очень счастлива. Её родители знают, что она очень молодая и наивная. 
> ...

 I corrected mistakes as I understand.

----------


## Jarldite

Большое спасибо! Я это буду знать.

----------


## Jarldite

Рассказ – Часть Пятнадцатая  
Через два дня Восьмое марта 
1.	Февраль прошёл очень быстро.  Почти каждый день шёл снег.  На 
2.	улице было минус десять градусов.  
3.	Было начало марта. 
4.	 – Сара какие у тебя планы на праздник? – спросил меня Митя. 
5.	 – На праздник?  На какой праздник?  
6.	– Ты шутишь, конечно.  Через два дня Восьмое марта.  
7.	– Правильно, сегодня шестое марта, значит послезавтра восьмое.  Почему это 
8.	праздник?  
9.	–  Восьмое марта – женский день.  Это один из самых больших праздников в 
10.	Союзе.  Я где-то читал, что это международный праздник.  Разве 
11.	в Америке нет такого праздника?  
12.	– У нас есть День Матери.  Если я не ошибаюсь, это 
13.	второе воскресенье в мае.  Но это не очень большой праздник.  
14.	– А у нас Восьмое марта – очень большой праздник.  В этот день мужчины 
15.	приносят женщинам цветы и всё делают для них – покупают продукты, 
16.	готовят обед, убирают квартиру, моют посуду.  
17.	Если жена приносит мужа что-нибудь сделать, он сразу это делает.  
18.	– А почему в только этот день?  Я считаю, что мужчина всегда 
19.	должен помогать женщинам.  Мой отец всегда стирает и выносит 
20.	мусор.  Почему женщина должна всё делать?  Мне кажется, что у 
21.	женщин в Советском Союзе очень тяжёлая жизнь.  
22.	Я не завидую русским женщинам.  
23.	– Я им тоже не завидую.  Но в Союзе многие мужчины 
24.	считают, что женщина должна всё делает дома.  
25.	– Ты тоже так думаешь?  
26.	– Сара, ты же знаешь, что я всегда помогал матери дома.  
27.	Когда она меня просит что-то сделать, я всегда это делаю. 
28.	 – Извини, Митя.  Ты в этом плане молодец.  Дело в том, что 
29.	сегодня утром звонила моя мать.  Мы с ней опять из-за 
30.	тебя поссорились.  Родители хотят что бы 
31.	я сейчас же вернулась домой.  
32.	– И что ты решила делать?   Story – Part 15 
March 8th is two days from now  
1.	February flew by very quickly.  It snowed almost every day.  
2.	Outside, it was minus ten degrees.  
3.	It was the beginning of March.  
4.	– Sara, what are your plans for the holiday? – Mitya asked me.  
5.	– For the holiday?  For which holiday?  
6.	–  You are definitely joking!  March 8th is two days from now.  
7.	– That’s right, today is March 6th so that means the day after tomorrow is the 8th.  Why 
8.	is that a holiday?  
9.	– March 8th is Women’s Day.  It is one of the biggest holidays 
10.	in the union.  I read somewhere that it is an international holiday.  
11.	Do you mean to say that there are no such holidays in America?  
12.	– We have Mother’s Day.  If I am not mistaken, it is the 
13.	second Sunday in May.  But it is not a very big holiday. 
14.	 – We have March 8th; it is a very big holiday.  On that day men 
15.	bring women flowers and do everything for them: shop for groceries, 
16.	cook dinner, clean the apartment, wash the dishes.  
17.	If a wife asks her husband to get something done, then he will do it right away.  
18.	– How come just on that day?  I think a man should always 
19.	help women.  My dad always did laundry and took out 
20.	the trash.  Why should a woman have to do everything?  It seems like 
21.	women in the Soviet Union have hard lives.  
22.	I don’t envy Russian women.  
23.	– I don’t envy them either.  But in the Soviet Union many men 
24.	think that a woman should do everything at home.  
25.	– Do you think like that?  
26.	– Sara, you know that I always helped my mom at home.  
27.	When she asks me to get anything done, I always do it.  
28.	– Sorry, Mitya.  In that respect you’re an awesome person.  The thing is 
29.	that my mom called.  She and I got in a fight again because 
30.	of you.  My parents would like for me to 
31.	immediately come home.  
32.	– What have you decided to do?

----------


## Jarldite

Вопросы из части пятнадцатой рассказа 
1.	Что такое Восьмое марта?
Восьмое марта – Женский День.  Это очень большой праздник в России.  
2.	Что делают мужчины в России в этот день?  
В Женский День, мужчины приносят женщинам цветы и делают всё женщины просят. 
3.	Как считает Сара, когда мужчины должны помогать женщинам?
Она думает что мужчины должны помогать женщинам всё время. 
4.	Что делает Сарын отец дома? 
Дома, сарын отец всегда выносит мусор стирает для её матери.  
5.	Кому она не завидует? Почему? 
Она не завидует русским женщинам.  Она считает что у них очень тяжёл¬ые жизни. 
6.	Что считают многие русские мужчниы?
Многие русские мужчины считают, что женщины должны всё делать дома. 
7.	Что Митя делает дома? 
Дома, он всегда помогает его Матери.  
Questions from part 15 of the story  
1.	What is March 8th? 
March 8th is Women’s Day - a very big holiday in Russia. 
2.	What do men do in Russia on that day? 
On Women’s Day, men bring women flowers and do whatever they ask. 
3.	What does Sara think when men feeling obligated to help women?
She thinks that men should help women all the time. 
4.	What does Sara’s dad do at home?
At home, Sara’s dad always takes out the trash and does the laundry for her mother. 
5.	Who does Sara not envy? How come? 
She does not envy Russian women.  She thinks that they have very hard lives. 
6.	What are the opinions of many Russian men? 
They think that women should do everything at home. 
7.	What does Mitya do at home?
At home, he always helps his mom.

----------


## Marcus

> Вопросы из пятнадцатой части рассказа

  

> В Женский День мужчины приносят женщинам цветы и делают всё, что просят женщины.

 No comma after modifiers of time and place at the beginning of the sentence. That's a typical English mistake. Conjunctions cannot be omitted as well as commas between clauses in Russian. (The last clause still doesn't sound good: всё, о чём попросят женщины, всё, что ни попросят женщины.)

----------


## Marcus

> Как считает Сара: когда мужчины должны помогать женщинам?
> Она думает, что мужчины должны помогать женщинам всё время.

  

> Что делает отец Сары по дому? 
> (Сарин) отец Сары всегда выносит мусор и стирает (делает стирку).

  

> Она считает, что у них очень тяжёлая жизнь.

  

> что женщины должны делать по дому всё.

  

> Что  делает Митя по дому?

  

> Дома он всегда помогает матери.

 I rewrote some sentences. Sorry.

----------


## Jarldite

Thank you, that helps a lot

----------


## Jarldite

Thanks that helps a lot!

----------


## Jarldite

Рассказ – Часть Шестнадцатая  _Я никогда не забуду могилу Толстого_ 
1.	Я решила остаться в Москве.  Конечно, мои 
2.	родители были очень не довольно этим, но я подумала 
3.	бух с ними.  
4.	Скоро пришла весна.  Почти каждый день шёл 
5.	дождь.  На улице было градусов 
6.	десять, пятнадцать.  Мы с Митей часто ездили 
7.	на дачу, гуляли в лесу, собирали грибы, 
8.	довольно часто ночевали там.  Я так любила это место.  Как я 
9.	сказала, природа на даче была чудесная, 
10.	такой чистый воздух и такая красивая река.  
11.	Однажды мы даже купались в реке.  Сначала я не хотела, 
12.	но Митя меня уговорил.  Вода 
13.	была безумно холодная, но всё равно было прекрасно.  У меня нет слов – 
14.	всё было замечательно!  
15.	– Митя, какое сегодня число?  
16.	– По–моему, сегодня седьмое (апреля) почему ты 
17.	Спрашиваешь?  
18.	– Дело в том, что все мои друзья скоро должны сдавать 
19.	курсовую работу, недели через три, четыре.  
20.	В начале мая.  
21.	– Сколько страниц они должны написать?  
22.	– Страниц тридцать.  
23.	– бедняги, я  им не завидую.  
24.	А ты тоже должна написать курсовую?  
25.	– К сожалению, да.  
26.	– Когда ты должна её сдать?  
27.	– К концу июня.  
28.	– О чём ты собираешься писать?  
29.	– Не знаю.  Надо какой-нибудь тему 
30.	придумать.  Конечно я буду писать о России.  
31.	Может быть, о русской историе, может быть, о литературе.  Посмотрим.  
32.	– Ничего, мы вместе что-нибудь 
33.	придумаем.  
34.	В середине апреля, это было двадцать первого – я помню, потому что 
35.	у моего отца день рождения 
36.	двадцать второго апреля –, мы ездили в Ясную Поляну, в поместье, где жил Толстой.  Я
37.	 стала читать «Войну и мир» по-русски, и мне было очень 
38.	интересно увидеть всё своими глазами.  Конечно, было трудно 
39.	читать Толстого в оригинале, но Митя очень помог мне, и я 
40.	читала страниц пятьсот.  
41.	Я никогда не забуду могилу Толстого.  Такая простая могила в таком 
42.	красивом и спокойном месте.  Поездка была замечательная.  И 
43.	я нашла тему курсовой работы: Смерть в 
44.	романах Толстого.  Двух зайцев с одним выстрелом 
45.	убила.  Story – Part 16  _I'll never forget Tolstoy's grave_ 
1.	I decided to stay in Moscow.  
2.	Of course my parents were not happy, but I thought
3.	that I had to do what I wanted, not them.
4.	Spring quickly came.  Almost every day 
5.	it rained.  Outside it was about 
6.	10 to 15 degrees.  Mitya and I often traveled to 
7.	his summer house, and strolled in the forest, gathered mushrooms, 
8.	and almost always stayed the night.  I loved the place so much.  Like I
9.	said, the countryside at the summer house was breathtaking – 
10.	the air was very clean and the river was very beautiful.   
11.	One time we even swam in the river. I didn’t want 
12.	to at first but Mitya convinced me. The water
13.	was extremely cold, but nevertheless it was great.  I am speechless – 
14.	everything was incredible! 
15.	– Mitya, what is the date today?
16.	– I think today is is the seventh (of April), why do you
17.	ask?
18.	– The things is that all of my friend must submit
19.	their junior thesis in three to four weeks.
20.	At the beginning of may.
21.	– How many pages do they have to write? 
22.	– About thirty.
23.	– I wouldn’t want to be in their shoes.
24.	Do you have to write a junior thesis too?
25.	– Unfortunately, yes.
26.	    – When do you have to submit it? 
27.	– By the end of June. 
28.	– What are you going to write about?
29.	– I don’t know.  I need to think of a 
30.	subject.  Of course I will be writing about Russia.  
31.	– Maybe about Russian history, maybe about literature.  We will see.
32.	– Don’t worry about it, we will think of something
33.	together.
34.	In the middle of April, it was the 21st – I remember because
35.	My dad’s birthday 
36.	is the 22nd of April – we traveled to Yasnaya Poliayna, to the estate where Tolstoy lived. I
37.	started reading War and Peace in Russian, and It was very 
38.	very interesting to see everything with my own eyes.  Of course it was difficult
39.	to read Tolstoy’s original work, but Mitya helped me a lot and 
40.	I read about 500 pages.
41.	I will never forget Tolstoy’s grave.  It is a very simple grave 
42.	in a very beautiful and peaceful place.  And
43.	I found a subject for my junior thesis:  Death 
44.	in the novels of Tolstoy.  I killed two birds 
45.	with one stone.

----------


## Marcus

> Я решила остаться в Москве. Конечно, мои 
> 2.	родители были очень не довольны этим, но я подумала: 
> 3.	"Бог (God) с ними". 
> 4.	Скоро пришла весна. Почти каждый день шёл 
> 5.	дождь. На улице было градусов 
> 6.	десять-пятнадцать. Мы с Митей часто ездили 
> 7.	на дачу, гуляли в лесу, собирали грибы, 
> 8.	довольно часто ночевали там. Я так любила это место. Как я
> 9.	сказала, природа на даче была чудесная: 
> ...

 I'm not sure about punctuation in some sentences.

----------


## Jarldite

Большое спасибо!! I was confused in line 3.  I didn't think about the saying "God is with them".  That makes good sense.

----------


## Jarldite

Вопросы из шестнадцатой части рассказа  
1.	Куда Митя с Сарей часто ездили?  Что они там делали? 
Митя с Сарей часто ездили на Митину дачу.  На дачу они гуляли в лесу, собрали грибы, и часто ночевали. 
2.	Почему Сара спрашивает Митю какое сегодня число?  О ком она думает?
Она спрашивает Митю какое число потомучто она беспокоится о занятии.  Она думает о самой и обо всех её друзей.  
3.	Только сарины друзья должны написать курсовую? 
Нет она тоже должна написать курсовую работу.
4.	Что такое Ясная Поляна? 
Ясная Поляна – поместье где жил писатель Лев Толстой.
5.	Саре там было скучно? Объясните.
Там ей не быо скучно.  Недавно она стала читать «Войну и Мир» а ей было очень интересно увидеть всё вдохновения Толстого своими глазами. 
6.	Что Сара никогда не забудет? 
Она никогда не забудет могилу Толстого.  Она увидела, что могила очень простая и в таком красивом и спокойном месте.  
7.	О чём Сара собирается написать кусовую работу после поездки в Ясную Поляну? 
После того как она увидила всё на Ясной Поляне, она решила написать курсовую работу о смерти в романах Толстого.  
1.	Where did Sara and Mitya often travel to?  What did they do there?
Mitya and Sara often travelled to Mitya’s summer house.  At the summer house, they walked in the woods, gathered mushrooms, and often stayed the night. 
2.	Why is Sara asking Mitya what today’s date is?  Who is she thinking about?
Sara is asking Mitya the date because she is worried about classes.  She is thinking about herself and all of her friends. 
3.	Do Sara’s friends only have to write a junior thesis? 
No, Sara also must write a junior thesis. 
4.	What is Yasnaya Polyana? 
Yasnaya Polyana is the estate where the writer Lev Tolstoy lived.
5.	Was Sara bored there?  Explain. 
She was not bored there.  Not long ago, Sara started reading War and Peace and she was very interested to see all of Tolstoy’s information with her own eyes. 
6.	What will Sara never forget? 
She will never forget Tolstoy’s grave.  Sara saw that the grave is very simple and in a very beautiful and peaceful place.
7.	What will Sara write her junior thesis about now that she has visited Yasnaya Polyana?  
After Sara saw everything at Yasnay Polyana, she decided to write her junior thesis about death in Tolstoy’s novels.

----------


## kib

> Вопросы из шестнадцатой части рассказа  
> 1.	Куда Митя с Сарей часто ездили?  Что они там делали? 
> Митя с Сарей часто ездили на Митину дачу.  На дачу они гуляли в лесу, собрали грибы, и часто ночевали. 
> 2.	Почему Сара спрашивает Митю какое сегодня число?  О ком она думает?
> Она спрашивает Митю какое число потомучто  она беспокоится о занятии .  Она думает о самой и обо всех её друзей.  
> 3.	Только сарины друзья должны написать курсовую? 
> Нет она тоже должна написать курсовую работу.
> 4.	Что такое Ясная Поляна? 
> Ясная Поляна – поместье где жил писатель Лев Толстой.
> ...

  На дачу (даче prepositional case) они гуляли в лесу, собрали (собирали) грибы, и (the comma is not needed) часто ночевали. 
Почему Сара спрашивает Митю (a comma) какое сегодня число?
Она спрашивает Митю какое число потомучто (потому что. And you can put a comma both before потому and что; it depends on where a pause is)  она беспокоится о занятии (занятиях plural. Maybe об учебе would be better?)
Она думает о самой (о себе самой or о самой себе) и обо всех её друзей. (обо всех своих друзьях just о instead of обо also is possible; prepositional case)  
Ясная Поляна – поместье где жил писатель Лев Толстой. (Ясная поляна – это поместье, где жил with это it sounds more natural, though you were not wrong)
Там ей не быо (было) скучно. Недавно она стала (начала is more natural) читать «Войну и Мир», а (и there's no contrast) ей было очень интересно увидеть всё вдохновения (that won't do. увидеть всё то, что вдохновляло Толстого) Толстого своими (you may add собственными) глазами. 
Она увидела, что могила очень простая (a comma) и (a verb is needed находиться, расположена) в таком красивом и спокойном месте.
После того (a comma) как она увидила (увидела) всё на Ясной Поляне (You are right, if we are talking about a real glade. But here Polyana is a name of a place, so you should say в Ясной Поляне), она решила написать курсовую работу о смерти в романах Толстого.

----------


## Marcus

> Она увидела, что могила очень простая (a comma) и (a verb is needed находиться, расположена) в таком красивом и спокойном месте.

 Находится. Без "ь": это 3-ье лицо единственного числа.

----------


## Jarldite

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Jarldite

Рассказ – Часть Семнадцатая   
Я по ошибке села не на тот автобус  
1.	– Хорошо, Сара.  Мы встретимся в половине третьего 
2.	перед Третьяковкой.  Ты помнишь, как туда 
3.	добраться?  
4.	– Конечно.  Я не раз туда ездила.  
5.	Ты уверена.  
6.	– Да, да.  Не беспокойся.  Мы с Сюзан недавно 
7.	туда ездили.  Пол–третьего перед музеем.  Пока.  
8.	Без десяти два я села на автобусе.  Я сидела и читала 
9.	Тольстого, когда Надя, моя знакомая по университету села  рядом со мной.  
10.	–  Надя, привет!  Как дела?  Что нового?  
11.	– Всё хорошо.  Куда ты едешь?  
12.	– Я сейчас еду в Третьяковскую галерею.  Мы с Митей идём на новую 
13.	выставку Марка Шагала.  Мы ходим на все новые выставки.  
14.	– Сара, ты знаешь, что этот автобус не идёт в третьяковку.  
15.	– Как это «не идёт»?  Я не раз ездила на этом автобусе туда.  
16.	Это автобус номер семьдесят два?  
17.	– Нет, это семьдесят семь.  Наверно, ты перепутала 
18.	цифры «два» и «семь».  
19.	Без четьверти четыре перед третьяковкой.  
20.	– Сара, где же ты была?  Я уже стал 
21.	волноваться.  Что–нибудь случилось?  Я 
22.	собирался в милицию звонить.  
23.	– Извини ради бога.  Я по ошибке 
24.	села не на тот автобус.  Извини.  
25.	– Я же себе два раза спросила, 
26.	помнишь ли ты, как сюда добраться.  
27.	– Я же сказала, сделала ошибку.  Я опоздала на час.  Извини.  
28.	– Не на час, а на полтора часа.  
29.	– Митя, ведь я не нарочно...  
30.	– Ты же знаешь, что я очень занят теперь.  У меня 
31.	очень мало временя.  Скоро начинается _ . 
32.	– Я ездила сюда только два раза.  Я не москвичка и я не 
33.	такое совершенство, как ты.  
34.	– Если ты не помнила, надо было мне просить.  
35.	Музей скоро закрывается.  Делай что хочешь.  Я иду домой.  
36.	Пока.   Story – Part 17 
I got on the wrong bus by mistake  
1.	– Okay, Sara.  We will meet at two–thirty 
2.	in front of Tretyakovsky Gallery.  Do remember how to 
3.	get there? 
4.	 – Of course.  I have been there a few times.  
5.	– Are you sure?  
6.	– Yes, I’m sure.  Don’t worry.  Susan and I recently 
7.	went there.  Two–thirty in front of the museum – I got it.   See ya.  
8.	At one–fifty I got on the bus.  I was sitting and reading 
9.	Tolstoy when Nadia my friend from school sat down next to me.  
10.	– Hi Nadia!  How’s it going?  What’s new?  
11.	– Everything is great.  Where are you headed?  
12.	– I am headed to Tretyakovsky Gallery.  Mitya and I are going to Marc Chagall’s new 
13.	exhibit.  We go to all new exhibits.  
14.	– Sara, do you know that this bus does not go to Tretyakovsky?  
15.	– What do you mean “it doesn’t go there”?  I have ridden there many times on this bus.  
16.	Is this bus number seventy–two?  
17.	– No, this is bus number seventy–seven.  You probably mixed up 
18.	the numbers “two” and “seven”.  
19.	Three forty–five in front of Treyakovsky Gallery.  
20.	– Sara, where were you?   I have already started 
21.	to worry.  Did something happen?  I 
22.	was going to call the police.  
23.	– Forgive me for goodness sake.  I got on the wrong bus 
24.	by mistake.  I’m sorry.  
25.	– I asked you twice 
26.	if you remembered how to get here.  
27.	– I said I made a mistake.  – I was an hour late.  Forgive me.  
28.	– Not an hour, but an hour in a half.  
29.	– I didn’t mean to, Mitya…  
30.	– You know that I am very busy now.  I have 
31.	very little time.  _ starts soon.  
32.	– I have only been here twice.  I am not a muscovite and not so 
33.	perfect, like you.  
34.	– If you didn’t remember, I needed to remind myself.  
35.	The museum closes soon.  Do what you want.  I am going home.  
36.	See you later.

----------


## Jarldite

В тридцать первой строке я незнаю как произносить это слово. Кто–нибудь не можете мне помочь?

----------


## Marcus

> В тридцать первой строке я не знаю, как произносить это слово. Кто–нибудь может мне помочь?

 Какое слово? В смысле, как пишется это слово? Напишите, что слышите, - мы догадаемся.

----------


## Marcus

> Ты уверена? 
> 6.	– Да, да. Не беспокойся. Мы с Сюзан недавно 
> 7.	туда ездили. Пол–третьего перед музеем. Пока. 
> 8.	Без десяти два я села на автобус. Я сидела и читала 
> 9.	Толстого, когда Надя, моя знакомая по университету, села рядом со мной. 
> 10.	– Надя, привет! Как дела? Что нового? 
> 11.	– Всё хорошо. Куда ты едешь? 
> 12.	– Я сейчас еду в Третьяковскую галерею. Мы с Митей идём на новую 
> 13.	выставку Марка Шагала. Мы ходим на все новые выставки. 
> ...

 Этот автобус не идёт до Третьяковской галереи. Наверное, так.

----------


## Jarldite

Слово произносит как "цаца" но мне кажется, что это другое слово. "Tsasa"

----------


## Jarldite

Спасибо

----------


## Lampada

> Слово произносит как "цаца" но мне кажется, что это другое слово. "Tsasa"

    _Цаца_

----------


## Jarldite

Вопросы из семнадцатой части рассказа 
1.	Где и когда Сара с Митей встретимся? 
Сара с Митей встретимся в третяковкой галерее в половине третьего. 
2.	Сара там раньше никогда не была?
Нет, она уже два раза туда ездила. 
3.	Кого сара видела в автобусе?
В автобусе она видела Надю – её знакомая по университету. 
4.	 Почему сара опоздала?
Сара опоздала потомучто она сделала ошибку а села не на тот автобус.  
5.	На сколько она опоздала?
Она опоздала на почти полтора часа. 
6.	Почему у Мити так мало временя?
У него так мало временя потомучто Сара приехала очень поздно. Он занят.
7.	Почему Митя решил идти на выставку?
Он любит искусство Марка Шагала.   Question from part 17 of the story 
1.	Where and when are Sara and Mitya meeting?
Sara and Mitya are meeting at Tretyakovsky gallery and two-thirty. 
2.	Is this Sara’s first time there?
Nope, she has already been there twice. 
3.	Who did Sara see on the bus? 
On the bus Sara saw Nadia – here friend from the university. 
4.	Why was Sara late?
Sara was late because she made a mistake and got on the wrong on the bus.
5.	How late was she?
She was almost an hour and a half late.
6.	Why does Mitya have only a  little time? 
He has only a little time because Sara arrived very late.  He’s busy. 
7.	Why did Mitya decide to go to the exhibit? 
He likes Mark Chagall’s art.

----------


## Jarldite

In the last question, can anyone think of a word that may replace идти? It sounds odd there and the pronunciation from the mp3 sort of sounds like there is a н in front of it.

----------


## Marcus

> Где и когда Сара с Митей встретятся? 
> Сара с Митей встретятся в третяковкой галерее в половине третьего. 
> 2.	Сара там раньше никогда не была?
> Нет, она уже два раза туда ездила. 
> 3.	Кого Сара видела в автобусе?
> В автобусе она видела Надю – знакомую по университету. 
> 4.	 Почему Сара опоздала?
> Сара опоздала, потому что она сделала ошибку и села не на тот автобус. 
> 5.	Насколько она опоздала?
> ...

 The last question sounds OK, we can say пойти too.

----------


## Anneke

> Сара с Митей встретятся в третяковкой галерее в половине третьего.

 And they
встретятся в Третьяковской галерее   

> The last question sounds OK, we can say пойти too.

 Пойти sounds much better.

----------


## Jarldite

Thank you.

----------


## Jarldite

Рассказ - Часть Восемнацатая  
Пусть он стоит там до вечера 
1.	Когда я отходила от Митя, он начал 
2.	извиняться, но я сделала вид, что не слышу.  Пусть 
3.	(Пускай) он стоит там до вечера и извиняется.  Пусть (Пускай) он поймёт, какой он нахал.  
4.	Я пришла домой. Сюзан разговаривала по телефону: 
5.	- Отлично!  Встретимся без десяти восемь перед 
6.	концертным залом.  Пока.  
7.	Она повесила трубку, а потом спросила меня:  
8.	- Сара, как была выставка?  
9.	Как ты считаешь, стоит на неё пойти?  
10.	- Не знаю.  Я села не на тот автобус и 
11.	опоздала на полтора часа.  Когда я пришла, Митя начал 
12.	кричать на меня и я ушла.  
13.	– Да? А он тебе несколько раз звонил.  Он очень, чтобы ты 
14.	ему позвонила.  
15.	– Пусть (Пускай) звонит.  Я не хочу слышать 
16.	его противный голус.  
17.	– Сара, какие у тебя планы на сегодня?  Дело в 
18.	том, что мой знакомый Лёва по блату достал билеты на 
19.	потрясающий концерт Окуджавы.  Ты слышала об Окуджаве?  
20.	- Ты шутишь что ли?  Все знают 
21.	Окуджаву.  Я бы очень хотела пойти на его концерт.  
22.	– У нас лишний билет.  Хочешь пойти с нами?  
23.	- С удовольствием!  Спасибо.  Это очень мило с твоей 
24.	стороны. 
25.	 – Уже пора идти.  Пойдём!  Поговорим о Мите по дороге (на концерт). 
26.	(На концерте песня Окуджавы начинает играть)
27.	Давайте восклицать, друг другом восхищаться. 
28.	Высокопарных слов не надо опасаться.
29.	Давайте говорить друг другу комплименты – 
30.	Ведь это всё любви счастливые моменты. 
31.	Давайте горевать и плакать откровенно 
32.	То вместе, то поврозь, а то попеременно.
33.	Не надо придавать значения злословью,
34.	Поскольку грусть всегда соседствует с любовью. 
35.	Давайте понимать друг друга с полуслова,
36.	Чтоб, ошибившись  раз, не ошибиться снова.
37.	Давайте жить во всём друг другу потакая, 
38.	Тем более что жить короткая такая.   Story - Part Eighteen  
Let him stand there all day 
1.	As soon as I walked away from Mitya he began 
2.	apologizing, but I pretended to not hear.  Let 
3.	him stand there all day and apologize.  Let him realize what a jerk he is.  
4.	I arrived home.  Susan was talking on the phone: 
5.	- Awesome!  Let’s meet at ten to eight in front 
6.	of the concert hall.  Bye.  
7.	She hung up the phone and then asked me: 
8.	- Sara, how was the exhibit?  
9.	Do you think it’s worth going to?  
10.	- I don’t know.  I sat on the wrong bus and 
11.	was an hour and a half late.  When I got there, Mitya started 
12.	yelling at me and I left.  
13.	– Really?  He has been calling you a lot.  He would really like if you 
14.	called him.  
15.	– Let him call all night.  I don’t want to hear 
16.	his disgusting voice.  
17.	– Sara, what are your plans today?  Something 
18.	incredible happened, my friend Louva got tickets through connections to 
19.	one of Okuzhava’s amazing concerts.  Have you heard of Okuzhava?  
20.	- Are you kidding?  Everyone knows 
21.	Okuzhava.  I would love to go to his concert.  
22.	– We have an extra ticket.  Want to go with us?  
23.	- I would love to!  
24.	That’s so kind of you.  
25.	– It’s already time to go.  Come on!  We’ll talk about Mitya on the way to the concert.  
26.	(At the concert Okuzhava’s song starts to play)
27.	Let’s exclaim we’re crazy over each other.
28.	There’s no need to be afraid of lofty words.
29.	Let’s give each other compliments –
30.	Which are the happiest moments of love. 
31.	Let’s grieve and cry openly
32.	Both of us together, separately, and one after the other.
33.	It is not important to assign meaning to irrational words,
34.	Since sorrow is always combined with love. 
35.	Let’s try to understand each other without explaining everything
36.	So having made a mistake, won’t be made again.
37.	Let’s live life to the fullest while indulging in each other,
38.	Especially because life is so short.

----------


## Marcus

> На концерте песня Окуджавы начинает играть

 Песня не может играть. На концерте Окуджава начинает (испонять, петь) свою песню.
In your sentence thw word order is incorrect: the verb should be before the subject.  

> Когда я отходила от Мити

  

> Сьюзан

  

> Okuzhava

 Why not Okujava?

----------


## Jarldite

Okujava sounds okay both would work.  Правильно он был известным певецом?

----------


## Marcus

> Okujava sounds okay both would work.  Правильно он был известным певецом?

 _Правда, что он был известным певцом?_ Он был очень известным "бардом".

----------


## Lampada

> Okujava sounds okay both would work.  ...?

 Булат Шалвович Окуджава

----------


## Jarldite

Вопросы из восемнадцатой части рассказа 
1.	Что делал Митя когда Сара от него отходила?
- Он побежал к ней и начал извиняться.
2.	А Сара обращала внимание на него? 
Нет, она сделала вид, что не слышит.
3.	Что делала Сюзан когда Сара пришла домой?
Она спросила её какие они планы былы в этот день. 
4.	С кем она разговаривала?
Она пазговаривала с своим знакомом – Лёва. 
5.	Куда Сюзан приглосила Сару?
На потрясающий концерт Оуджавы.
6.	Сара слышала об Окуджаве?
Конечно.  Все знают Окуджаву. 
7.	Сара хочет пойти на концерт Окуджавы?
Да.  Она знала, что была великая честь пойти на один из него концертов.
8.	О чём они будут говирить по догоге на концерт?
По догоге на концерт, они будут говорить о Мите.   Questions from part eighteen of the story 
1.	What did Mitya do when Sara walked away from him?
He ran up to her and started apologizing. 
2.	Did Sara pay attention to him? 
No, she pretended to not hear anything.
3.	What did Suzan do when Sara arrived home?
She asked her what her plans were that day. 
4.	Who was she talking with?
She was talking with her friend – Louva. 
5.	Where did Suzan invite Sara?
To one of Okuzhava’s famous concerts. 
6.	Has Sara heard of Okuzhava?
Of course.  Everyone knows Okuzhava. 
7.	Does Sara want to go to Okuzhava’s concert. 
Yes.  She knows that it is a great honor to go to one of his concerts.
8.	About what will they be talking about on the way to the concert? 
On the way to the concert they will talk about Mitya.

----------


## Marcus

> Она разговаривала со своим знакомым – Лёвой      пригласила

  

> Она знала, что была великая честь пойти на один из его концертов.

 Почему прошедшее время?  

> О чём они будут говорить по дороге на концерт?
> По дороге на концерт, они будут говорить о Мите.

----------


## Jarldite

я не уверен.  What do you mean "прошедшее"?  
Спасибо!

----------


## Jarldite

Рассказ – Часть  Девятнадцатая  
Великая Отечественная война 
1.	После концерта мы с Лёвой и Сюзан пошли в кафе.  
2.	Лёва был среднего роста, брюнет, не очень 
3.	красивый, но очень милый парень.  У него было 
4.	прекрасное чувство юмора.  Лёва родился и вырос 
5.	во Владивостоке, а учился в Москве – на истфаке.  
6.	В кафе он рассказывал нам о советской историе, о ГУЛАГе, 
7.	о(бо) всех ужасах сталинских лет.  
8.	– Сара, ты учишься в Принстоне?  Конечно, ты 
9.	знаешь, что дочь Сталина когда-то жила в Принстоне.  
10.	– Да?  Я этого не знала.  Она 
11.	уже умерла? 
12.	 - Не знаю.  Честно говоря, она была немного, - как 
13.	это сказать? – чокнутая.  Она жила в Америке, в Принстоне, а потом 
14.	решила вернуться в Советский Союз.  Она жила здесь не помню сколько, а потом 
15.	опять передумала 
16.	и уехала в Англию.  
17.	После первого концерта мы все вместе несколько раз ходили в кино и 
18.	в кафе.  Лёва без конца курил и шутил.  Мне 
19.	очень понравилось его чувство юмора.  Он смеялся надо 
20.	всем, особенно над собой.  
21.	Было начало мая.  Все готовились к 
22.	празднику, ко дню Победы.  До того как я поехал в Москву,
23.	 я не представляла, какую важную роль в жизни Россия 
24.	сыграла Вторая мировая война (или, как говорят в 
25.	России, Великая Отечественная война).  Когда русский человек 
26.	говорит «война», даже сегодная все понимают, о какой воине он говорит.  
27.	Никто не знает точно, но говорят, что во время войны побибо двадцать миллионов 
28.	человек.  Лёвин дядя со стороны отца 
29.	и тётя со стороны матери погибли в лагерях.  Его дядю арестовали уже после того, как 
30.	кончилась война и он вернулась из Германии.  Какой ужас!  
31.	Все, даже люди, которые всегда терпеть 
32.	не могли советскую систему, очень серьёзно относятся к 
33.	этому празднику.  Даже Лёва, с его прекрасным 
34.	чувством юмора, который всегда обо всём шутил, никогда 
35.	не шутил о войне.  
36.	От Мити не слово.   Story – Part Nineteen  
The Great Patriotic war 
1.	After the concert Louva, Suzan, and I went to the café.  
2.	Louva was a brunette guy of average height – not very 
3.	good looking, but very kind.   He had 
4.	a great sense of humor.  Louva was born and raised 
5.	in Vladivostok, and went to college in Moscow – a history major.  In the café 
6.	he told us about soviet history, GULAG, 
7.	about all the terror of Stain’s years.  
8.	– Sara, you go to Princeton?  Of course you 
9.	know that Stalin’s daughter lived in Princeton at one time.  
10.	– Really?  I didn’t that.  Is she 
11.	still alive?  
12.	- I don’t know.  Honestly, she was a little… how should 
13.	I put this? - nutty.  She lived in America, in Princeton and after 
14.	decided to return to the Soviet Union.  She lived here for I don’t remember how many years and
15.	 then changed her mind again 
16.	and left for England.  
17.	After the first concert all of us went to the movies and café together a few times.  
18.	Louva always smoked and joked around.  I 
19.	really liked his sense of humour.  He laughed at 
20.	everything, especially himself.  
21.	It was the beginning of May.  Everyone was getting ready for a holiday, 
22.	Victory Day.  Before I came to Moscow, 
23.	I was not aware of the important role in life Russia 
24.	played in World War II (or, what they call in 
25.	Russia the Great Patriotic war).  When a Russian person 
26.	says “the war”, even today everyone understands about which one he is talking about.  
27.	No one knows exactly, but it is said that during the war 20 million 
28.	people died.  Louva’s uncle on his dad’s side 
29.	and aunt on his mom’s side died in concentration camps.  His uncle was arrested already after
30.	the war ended and he returned from Germany.  What a nightmare!  
31.	Everyone, even people who hated 
32.	the Soviet system feel deeply 
33.	for this holiday.  Even Louva with his great 
34.	sense of humor, who always jokes about everything, never 
35.	jokes about the war. 
36.	No word from Mitya.

----------


## Marcus

> а учился в Москве(,) на истфаке. 
> 6.	В кафе он рассказывал нам о советской истории, о ГУЛАГе,

  

> До того как я приехала в Москву,

  

> От Мити - ни слова.

  

> What do you mean "прошедшее"?

 Прошедшее время - Past tense. Прошедший - past active participle from пройти.

----------


## Jarldite

Да, я согласен.  Настоящее время - лучше. 
Большое спасибо.

----------


## Jarldite

Вопросы из девятнадцатой части рассказа  
1.	 Опишите Лёву. 
Лёва среднего роста брюнет парень.  Он родился и вырос во Владивостоке, но поселился в Москве и получил степень на факултете истории. 
2.	 О чём Лёва рассказывал им в кафе?
Он рассказывал им о много интересных фактов Советской истории. 
3.	Кто когда-то жил в Принстоне? Опишите этого человека.
Дочь Сталина когда-то жил в Принстоне.  Там она была преподавателем.  До того как она умерла, она стала мистиком.  Она даже вышла замуж за вдовца которого женился на дочери, известного архитектур Франк Лойд Рейт. 
4.	К чьему все готовились?
Все готовились к празднику, ко Дню Победы. 
5.	Сколько человек погибло во время войны?
Никто не знает точно, но говорят, что во время войны погибло двадцать миллионов россиян.
6.	Что случилось с Лёваним дядей?
Его аррестовали и отправил в Германию.  После того, как кончилась война он вернулся.
7.	Как Лёва относятся к войне?
Он очень серёзно к войне.  Несмотря на то, что он всегда шутит, он никогда не шутит об этом.   Questions from part nineteen of the story  
1.	Describe Louva. 
Louva is an averagely tall, brunette guy.  He was born and raised in Vladivostok but moved to Moscow and received a history degree.
2.	What did Louva tell them about in the café?
He told them about many interesting facts in the history of the Soviet Union. 
3.	Who at one point lived in Princeton? Describe this person.
Stalin’s daughter lived in Princeton.  She was a lecturer there.  Before she died she became a mystic.  She even married the widower, who had married the daughter of the famous architect Frank Lloyd Wright. 
4.	What was everyone preparing for?
Everyone was preparing for the holiday, Victory Day.
5.	How many people were killed furring the war?
No one knows for sure, but it is said that during the war 20 million Russians perished.
6.	What happened to Louva’s uncle?
He had been arrested and sent to Germany.  After the war ended, he returned.
7.	How does Louva feel about the war?
He feels very serious about the war.  Even though he always jokes, he never jokes about that.

----------


## Marcus

> Вопросы из девятнадцатой части рассказа  
> 1.	 Опишите Лёву. 
> Лёва -  брюнет среднего роста. *("брюнет" значит мужчина с черными волосами, слово "парень" не нужно и его нельзя употребить здесь с грамматической точки зрения, несогласованное определение обычно ставится после определяемого слова)*  Он родился и вырос во Владивостоке, но поселился в Москве и получил степень на факультете истории. 
> 2.	 О чём Лёва рассказывал им в кафе?
> Он рассказывал им о многих интересных фактах советской истории. 
> 3.	Кто когда-то жил в Принстоне? Опишите этого человека.
> В Принстоне когда-то жила дочь Сталина.  Там она была преподавателем.  До того как она умерла, она стала мистиком.  Она даже вышла замуж за вдовца, который был до нее женат на дочери известного архитектора Франка Лойда Райта. 
> 4.	К чему все готовились?
> Все готовились к празднику, ко Дню Победы. 
> ...

 Думаю, что так.

----------


## Jarldite

Большое спасибо.

----------


## Jarldite

Рассказ – Часть Двадцатая 
А вдруг он меня обманывал...  
1.	Это всё произошло шестнадцатого мая.  Я никогда не забуду 
2.	этот день. 
3.	 Шестнадцатого мая я встала как обычно, 
4.	приняла душ, оделась, причесалась, почистала зубы и позавтракала.  
5.	Я вышла из общежития, повернула  налево, 
6.	дошла до остановки, села на автобус 
7.	и поехала в университет.  Когда ехала, я думала о 
8.	Мите.  Может быть, он не такой милый и хороший, 
9.	каким я его представляла.   А вдруг мои родители 
10.	были правы и мы ничего не знаем друг о друге.  А 
11.	вдруг он меня обманывал и просто хочет на меня жениться, 
12.	чтобы уехать из России.  Теперь всё понятно...  Нет, не может быть.  
13.	Я вышла из автобуса и стала переходить улицу, когда ко мне 
14.	подошёл Лёва.  
15.	– Привет, Лёвочка!  Как жизнь?  
16.	- У меня всё в порядке, но, кажется, 
17.	вы с Митей поссорились.  Сюзан мне 
18.	рассказала об этом.  
19.	– Раньше он всегда был такой добрый, такой 
20.	весёлый, а в последнее время он стал очень грубым.  
21.	Ничего не понимаю.  
22.	– Сара, может быть, это меня не касается, 
23.	но ты знаешь, что Митин отец в больнице?  Он очень болен.  У него что-то сердцем.
24.	Конечно, ты знаешь что полтора года назад у 
25.	него был инфаркт.  Кажется, у него месяц назад что-то опять 
26.	случилось с сердцем.  
27.	– Нет, я этого не знала.  
28.	Митя ни слова не говорил мне об этом.  Почему он это скрывал от меня?  
29.	- Наверно, он не хотел тебя беспокоить своими проблемами.  
30.	Я его хорошо понимаю.  
31.	Я звонила Мите, но никого не было дома.  
32.	Все его профессора тоже ничего не знали 
33.	об этом.  
34.	Часов в пять я пришла в общежитие.  
35.	Честно говоря, я уже стала нервничать.  
36.	Куда он исчез?  
37.	Когда я шла по коридиру, я услышала какие-то 
38.	знакомые голоса из моей комнаты.  Кажется, 
39.	кто-то с кем-то ссорился.  
40.	Я вошла в комнату и увидела всех – Митю, Роберта, Линду и моих родителей.  Я 
41.	чуть не упала в обморок.   Story – Part 20 
And what if he was deceiving me… 
1.	This is everything that happened on the 16th of May.  I will never forget
2.	that day.  
3.	On the 16th of May I woke up as usual, 
4.	took a shower, brushed my hair and ate breakfast.  
5.	I left the dorm, turned left, 
6.	walked to the bus stop, sat down on the bus, 
7.	and rode to the university.  On the way I thought about 
8.	Mitya.  Maybe he isn’t as nice and honest 
9.	as I thought he was when I met him.  What if my parents 
10.	were right and we don’t know anything about each other.  And 
11.	what if he was deceiving me and only wanted to marry me 
12.	in order to get out of Russia.  Everything is clear now…  No, it can’t be.  
13.	I walked out of the bus and started to cross the street when 
14.	Louva walked up to me.  
15.	– Hey, Louva!  How’s it going?  
16.	- Everything is going great, but it seems that a fight happened 
17.	with you and Mitya.  Suzan told 
18.	me about it. 
19.	 – Earlier he was always so nice and very happy, 
20.	but lately he has become nasty.  
21.	I don’t get it at all.  
22.	- Sara,  maybe it is none of my business,
23.	but did you know that his dad is in the hospital?  He is very sick.  He has something wrong with 
24.	his heart.  You must know that a year and a half ago 
25.	he had a heart attack.  It seems that a month ago something again 
26.	has happened with his heart.  
27.	No, I didn’t know that.  
28.	Mitya never said anything to me about that.  Why did he hide that from me?  
29.	He probably didn’t want to worry you with his problems.  
30.	I understand why he would do that.  
31.	I called Mitya, but no one was home.  
32.	All of his professors also knew nothing 
33.	about it.  
34.	Around 5 o’clock I arrived at the dorm.  
35.	Honestly, I was already starting to get nervous.  
36.	Where did he disappear to?  
37.	While I was walking down the corridor, I heard familiar voices distantly 
38.	coming out of my room.  It seemed 
39.	like someone was fighting with someone else.  
40.	I walked into the room and saw everyone – Mitya, Robert, Linda and my parents.  I 
41.	almost fainted.

----------


## Marcus

> Все его профессора тоже ничего не знали 
> 33.	об этом

 преподаватели, а не профессора.

----------


## Jarldite

Спасибо

----------


## Jarldite

Ворпосы из двадцатой части рассказа  
1.	Когда это всё произошло?
Всё произошло шестнадцатого мая.
2.	Что Сара делала утром?
Утром как обычно, она встала и собралась.  Она не знала, что этот день будет особый.
3.	О чём она думала когда ехала в университет.
Она думала о Мите? а обдумывала ли он её обманывал. 
4.	О чём она узнала от Лёвы?  Где Митин отец?
Она узнала, что Митин отец очень болен.  У него что-то сердцем.  Он в больнице.
5.	Почему Митя скрывал это от Сары?
Он скрывал это от Сары потомучто он не хотел беспокоить её своими проблемами.
6.	Что услышала Сара когда шла по коридору?
Она услышала какие-то знакомые голоса из своей комнаты.
7.	Кого она увидела в своей комнате?  Какая у Сары была реакция?
Она увидела Митю, Роберта, Линду и своих родителей.  Она чуть не упала в обморок.   Questions from part 20 of the story 
1.	When did this all happened?
Everything happened on the 16th of May.
2.	What did Sara do in the morning.
In the morning, as usual, she woke up and got ready.  She didn’t know that this day would be special.
3.	What did she think about on her way to the university?
She thought about Mitya and wondered if he deceived her. 
4.	What did she find out from Louva?  Where is Mitya’s dad?
She found out that Mitya’s dad is very sick.  He has something wrong with his heart.  He’s in the hospital.
5.	Why did Mitya hide if from Sara?
He hid it from Sara because he did not want to worry her with his problems. 
6.	What did Sara hear as she walking down the corridor? 
She heard some familiar voices coming out of her room.
7.	 Who did she see in her room?  What was her reaction?
She saw Mitya, Robert, Linda, and her parents.  She almost fainted.

----------


## kib

> Ворпосы из двадцатой части рассказа  
> 1.    Когда это всё произошло?
> Всё произошло шестнадцатого мая.
> 2.    Что Сара делала утром?
> Утром как обычно, она встала и собралась (I think this would be better Утром она как обычно встала ...).  Она не знала, что этот день будет особым.
> 3.    О чём она думала, когда ехала в университет.
> Она думала о Мите? а обдумывала ли он её обманывал. (Она думала о Мите, пытаясь понять, не обманул ли он её. Word for word this means trying to understand whether he had deceived her)
> 4.    О чём она узнала от Лёвы?  Где Митин отец?
> Она узнала, что Митин отец очень болен.  У него что-то сердцем.  Он в больнице.
> ...

 Good job!

----------


## Jarldite

Большое спасибо.

----------


## Jarldite

Рассказ – Полследняя Часть  *Что здесь происходит?*  
1.	– Что здесь происходит?  Ничего не понимаю.  
2.	Роберт, что ты здесь делаешь?  А, ты, Линда, уже закончила курсовую? –
3.	 спросила я.  
4.	– Семестр кончился два дня назад, и мы решили сразу 
5.	поехать сюда, чтобы сказать тебя обо всём, 
6.	– сказала Линда.  
7.	– Роберт, скажи мне правду, ты мне изменял 
8.	с Джуди?  – спросила я.  
9.	– При чём тут Джуди?  Сара, нам было очень жалко, что тебя не было 
10.	на свадьбе, – сказал Роберт.  
11.	– На свадьбе?  На чьей свадьбе?  –  
12.	спросила я.  
13.	– Мы с Линдой поженились полтора месяца назад, 
14.	во время весенних каникул.  Разве ты ничего не написала Саре об этом?, спросил Роберт. 
15.	– Сара, я тебя обманывала.  Между Робертом и Джуди ничего 
16.	не было.  Но мы с Робертом влюбились 
17.	друг друга, и я просто не могла написать тебе об этом.  Мне не 
18.	хотела, чтобы ты страдала, – сказала Линда.  
19.	– Кто из вас начал первый этот роман, ты или он?  – спросила я.  
20.	– Неважно, кто это начал.  Скажем так –  роман начался сам, – 
21.	сказала Линда.  
22.	– Да, ну вас всех!  Я больше не хочу вас видеть.  Я вас 
23.	ненавижу!!, – накричала я на них.  Роберт  с Линдой ушли.  
24.	Скатертью им дорога!  
25.	Потом я повернулась к Мите.  
26.	– Митя, как твой отец?  Я только что узнала от Лёвы, что он 
27.	в больнице.  Почему ты мне ничего не сказал об этом?, – спросила я.  
28.	– Сара, ситуация очень сложная.  Во–первых, Сара, я люблю и буду тебя 
29.	любить до конца своей жизни!  – ответил Митя.  
30.	– Митя, моя любовь!  Я хочу быть с тобой всегда!  Давай 
31.	поженимся! – сказала я.  
32.	– Сара, я тоже хочу быть с тобой, но я 
33.	боюсь, что это невозможно, – сказал Митя.  
34.	– Как это «невозможна»?  Если мы любим друг друга, мы должны 
35.	быть вместе, – сказала я.  
36.	– Спроси своих родителей, они тебе всё скажут, – 
37.	сказал Митя.  
38.	– При чём тут мои родители?  Ничего не понимаю, – сказала я и повернулась к отцу.  
39.	– Сара, мы тебя тоже обманывали.  Дело в том, что 
40.	я не просто бизнесмен.  Я работаю в цру.  Мы скрывали это от 
41.	тебя.  Если вы с Митей поженитесь,...ну, я даже не хочу 
42.	думать об этом, – сказал мой отец.  
43.	– А почему? При чём тут Митя? – 
44.	скакзала я.  – Он не шпион.  
45.	Я повернулась к Мите.  
46.	– Сара, дело в том, что сам я не шпион, но мой отец раньше работал 
47.	в КГБ.  Я сам только что узнал, что твой отец ЦРУ–шник.  Вот почему мы ссорились, Сара.  
48.	К сожалению, твой отец прав, невозможно, 
49.	чтобы мы были вместе.  
50.	– Не может быть!  Твой отец профессор физики.  Я же своими 
51.	глазами видела его кабинет в университете, – сказала я.  
52.	– Лет двадцать назад к нему пришли и «попросили» 
53.	чтобы он им «помог».  Отказать этим людям было опасно и 
54.	просто невозможно.  Я думаю, что ты сама понимаешь.  Сара, я тебя никогда не забуду.  
55.	До свидания, моя милая.  
56.	Митя нежно поцеловал мне в щёку, 
57.	повернулся и ушёл.  Я его больше никогда не видела.  
58.	Мы с родителями уехали семнадцатого мая.  
59.	Я помню этот день как будто это 
60.	было вчера.  Какая я была молодая...   Story – Final Part  *What is going on here?* 
1.	– What is going on here?  I don’t understand.  
2.	Robert, what are you doing here?  And you Linda, are already done with school?  – 
3.	I asked.   
4.	– The semester ended two weeks ago and we decided to travel here as soon as possible 
5.	so we can tell you everything,  
6.	– Linda said.  
7.	– Robert, tell me the truth, did you cheat 
8.	on me with Judy?  – I asked.  
9.	– What does Judy have to do with anything?  Sara, we’re sorry that you were not 
10.	at the wedding,  – Robert answered.  
11.	– At the wedding?  At whose wedding?  – 
12.	I asked.  
13.	– Linda and I got married a month and a half ago during Spring break.  
14.	Do you mean to say that you didn’t write Sara anything about it?  – Robert asked.  
15.	– Sara, I lied to you.  There was never anything 
16.	between Robert and Judy.  But Robert and I fell in love 
17.	with each other and I just couldn’t write to you about it.  I didn’t 
18.	want you to get hurt,  – explained Linda.  
19.	– Which one of you started this romance, you or him?  – I asked.  
20.	– Who started it is unimportant.  Let’s put it this way – the romance started itself, – 
21.	Linda said.  
22.	– You two can go jump off a bridge for all I care.  I don’t want to see you anymore.  I hate both
23.	 of you!!,  – I yelled out at them.  Robert and Linda left.  
24.	Good riddance!  
25.	Then I turned to Mitya.  
26.	– Mitya, how is your father?  I just found out from Louva that he 
27.	is in the hospital.  Why didn’t you tell me anything about this?, I asked.  
28.	– Sara, the situation is very complicated.  First of all, Sara, I love you and will love you 
29.	all your life!  – Mitya replied.  
30.	– Mitya, my love!  I want to be with you always!  Let’s 
31.	get married!  – I said.  
32.	– Sara I also want to be with you, but I 
33.	am afraid it is not possible, – Mitya said.  
34.	– What do you mean, “not possible”?  If we love each other we should 
35.	be together, – I said.  
36.	– Ask your parents, they will tell you everything, – 
37.	Mitya said.  
38.	– What do my parents have to do with anything?  I don’t understand, – I said and turned to dad.
39.	 – Sara, we also lied to you.  The  thing is, 
40.	I am not just a businessman.  I work in the CIA.  We hid that from 
41.	you.  If you and Mitya get married,…  although I don’t even want 
42.	to think about it, – my dad said.  
43.	– And why?  What does Mitya have to do with anything?  – 
44.	I asked.  – He is not a spy.  
45.	I turned to Mitya.  
46.	– Sara, the thing is, I myself am not a spy, but my father earlier worked for the KGB.  
47.	I myself just found out that your dad is a CIA agent.  That is why we were fighting, Sara.
48.	Unfortunately, your father is right, it is not possible 
49.	for us to be together.  
50.	– It can’t be!  Your dad is a physics professor.  I saw, with my own eyes, 
51.	his office in the university, – I said.  
52.	– About twenty years ago they came to him and “requested” 
53.	that he “help” them.  Saying no to these people was dangerous and 
54.	simply impossible.  I think that you yourself understand.  Sara, I will never forget you.  
55.	Goodbye, my love.  
56.	Mitya gently kissed me on the cheek, 
57.	turned around and left.  I have not seen him since.  
58.	My parents and I left on the seventeenth of May.  
59.	I remember this day like 
60.	it was yesterday.  I was very young…

----------

